# Global pandemic: COVID-19



## Jin

Will be announced soon enough. 

S. Korea, Italy & Iran all being hit hard and fast. Japan to follow.

Pakistan has closed their border with Iran. 50,000 quarantined in Italy. S. Korea on highest level of alert. 

Pay attention folks. Not only is this historic but the virology and epidemiology is fascinating. 

America’s numbers are underreported.  It’s in country and uncontainable. 

Death rate is 2-2.5%. Most cases are mild. Children and infants rarely have serious complications. 

older (55+) folks and people with underlying conditions (pulmonary, diabetes, COPD, asthma etc) are most at risk for serious complication and death. 

Some people are asymptomatic but can still shed the virus. 

during the incubation period  (before symptoms show) people are contagious. Incubation period is up to 27 days. 

Precautions:
social distancing
hand washing
hand sanitizer. 

virus enters body through mucus membranes such as eyes, nose and mouth. 

DON’T TOUCH YOUR FACE WITH UNCLEAN HANDS IF YOU'RE OUT AND ABOUT. 

Find authoritative sources other than the WHO and CDC for information.


----------



## NbleSavage

More info on the global spread of the virus:

"Korean COVID-19 cases double; Iran-linked infections climb

Filed Under: COVID-19


Lisa Schnirring | News Editor | CIDRAP News  | Feb 22, 2020


South Korea's COVID-19 cases more than doubled today, as Japan, Iran, and Italy reported more infections. In addition, the United Arab Emirates (UAE) became the third country to report Iran-linked cases.


In other developments, China reported more cases and added to its death total, and officials in the United States detailed plans to house evacuees and test surveillance samples.


WHO chief warns Africa
In the wake of warning earlier this week that the window for containing COVID-19 has narrowed, World Health Organization (WHO) Director-General Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, PhD, met with African health ministers in an emergency meeting about preparedness, which was organized by the African Union and Africa Centres for Disease Control and Prevention.


The WHO has voiced deep concern over the potential spread of the virus to countries with weak health systems, especially those in Africa.


Though 80% of patients have mild disease and recover, the other 20% have severe or critical disease, he said in a speech today before the group. "These patients require intensive care, using equipment such as respiratory support machines that are, as you know, in short supply in many African countries. And that's a cause for concern."


Many Korea cases part of 2 clusters
In two separate reports today, South Korea's Centers for Disease Control (KCDC) first reported 142 cases then reported 87 more for a total of 433, more than double the 204 reported yesterday. Of the new cases, 100 are from a Shincheonji Church of Jesus cluster, and 95 are linked to a cluster at Qingdao Daenam Hospital in Cheongdo County. Health officials also reported South Korea's second death from the virus.


The KCDC also published a summary of its first 346 cases, which shows that 48.8% are linked to the church cluster and 31.2% are linked to the hospital cluster.


It also has details about the hospital outbreak, which is centered in the facility's psychiatric ward and has so far sickened 9 staff and 102 patients. South Korea's two deaths are linked to the hospital outbreak. The report also notes that transmission linked to the church likely reflects repeated exposures, such as during small group meetings.


Japan Singapore totals grow
Meanwhile, Japan's health ministry today reported 22 more cases, raising the country's total to 113, though it also notes an overall total of 132 that includes 16 asymptomatic carriers and 3 confirmed positives.


The cases span 10 locations: Kumamoto City, Kumamoto Prefecture, Wakayama Prefecture, Chiba Prefecture, Hokkaido, Ishikawa Prefecture, Tokyo, Nagoya, Tochigi Prefecture, and Sagamihara.


In Singapore, the health ministry reported 3 more cases, raising the country's total to 89. One of the new cases is linked to a church cluster, one involves an evacuee from Wuhan, and the exposure source is under investigation for the third case. In total, only 9 of Singapore's cases don't have links to other cases.


Iran outbreak grows; UAE reports Iran-linked cases
Iran today reported 10 new cases, 1 of them fatal, The News International reported today, citing a health ministry spokesman. Eight patients are hospitalized in Qom, the country's epicenter, with two hospitalized in Tehran.


Iran reported its first cases, both fatal, on Feb 20, and today's developments lift the country's total to 28 cases, 5 of them fatal.


In a related development, the UAE today reported two cases, involving a couple who had traveled from Iran, according to a health ministry tweet. One of the patients is a 70-year-old man who being treated in an intensive care unit, and the other is his 64-year-old wife. The UAE now has 13 cases.


Italy reports another death
Italy today reported as many as 11 new cases in its steadily growing outbreak, and there are now 2 fatalities, Reuters reported today, citing healthcare sources quoted in an ANSA news agency report.


Italy now has 30 cases in the northern part of the country, 27 of them in Lombardy region. The latest death occurred in a woman from Lombardy.


China cases rise
In China, members of an international joint mission led by the WHO is in Wuhan today with their Chinese colleagues to assess the situation. The group has also visited Beijing, plus Sichuan and Guangdong provinces.


The country's National Health Commission today reported 397 new cases today, down from 889 reported yesterday, for a total of 76,288.


Officials also reported 109 more deaths and 156 fewer suspected cases, putting those respective totals at 2,345 and 11,477.


California city blocks evacuee transfer
In US developments, the California city of Costa Mesa has won federal injunction that temporarily bars the transfer of people quarantined at Travis Air Force Base to a state-owned building in Costa Mesa, according to an NBC News report.


City officials said about 30 to 50 people, reportedly those who tested positive for the virus, were slated to arrive at the facility as early as Feb 23. The building was once an assisted-living facility for people with disabilities. An expedited hearing is slated for Feb 24.


Honolulu added as surveillance site
Meanwhile, federal officials have added a sixth site—Honolulu— to its surveillance system for COVID-19, Anthony Fauci, MD, the director of the National Institute for Allergy and Infectious Diseases, said during an interview yesterday on CNBC.


A recently reported Japanese patient had traveled to Hawaii before he became ill. Last week, federal officials announced the first phase of a plan to look for people who may be infected with the disease at flu surveillance sentinel sites in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Chicago, and New York City.


Health officials will test negative flu specimens for the virus that causes COVID-19."


----------



## Jin

This is proof that CDC is under reporting cases. (From NbleSavage post)

”California city blocks evacuee transfer
In US developments, the California city of Costa Mesa has won federal injunction that temporarily bars the transfer of people quarantined at Travis Air Force Base to a state-owned building in Costa Mesa, according to an NBC News report.


City officials said about 30 to 50 people, reportedly those who tested positive for the virus, were slated to arrive at the facility as early as Feb 23. The building was once an assisted-living facility for people with disabilities. An expedited hearing is slated for Feb 24.”

How can the feds be moving 30-50 people with virus when only 35 were reported the day they requested the injunction? 

I read the actual request for the injunction and it’s clear that the local government did not trust the federal government one bit. 

And neither should you.....

edit: at the time of this post (36+ hours after the request) the official numbers are still at 35 for USA. 

You are being lied to.


----------



## Gabriel

The Big Question..................was it planned???


----------



## Jin

Gabriel said:


> The Big Question..................was it planned???



No. Generally I am not a conspiracy theorist. Global macro organizations like WHO and CDC have to factor in things like economics, politics, civil unrest etc. 

They aren’t to be blamed, per de, just not fully trusted to be transparent. 

Coronaviruses are the cause of all our common colds and flus. This stuff just happens and has happened for millennia.


----------



## Blacktail

From what I can tell it kills along the same line as the flu with the percentage of death the same.


----------



## Jin

Blacktail said:


> From what I can tell it kills along the same line as the flu with the percentage of death the same.



Death rate of the common flu: 0.1%
COVID-19: 2-2.5%

the common flu runs through the entire population (people are exposed to it)of the earth annually. We have a “heard” immunity to many strands of flu. We also have vaccines. 

Nobody has had immunity to COVID-19 because we’ve never been exposed to it. 

If the entire population of the earth is exposed to the current pandemic you’d see 20-50x more deaths than with the flu. 

death rate goes up when intensive care units run out of ventilators. 

Both kill via ARDS. Correct on that.


----------



## Blacktail

Jin said:


> Death rate of the common flu: 0.1%
> COVID-19: 2-2.5%
> 
> the common flu runs through the entire population (people are exposed to it)of the earth annually. We have a “heard” immunity to many strands of flu. We also have vaccines.
> 
> Nobody has had immunity to COVID-19 because we’ve never been exposed to it.
> 
> If the entire population of the earth is exposed to the current pandemic you’d see 20-50x more deaths than with the flu.
> 
> death rate goes up when intensive care units run out of ventilators.
> 
> Both kill via ARDS. Correct on that.



good to know. Thanks. Let’s hope it does not get to that point.


----------



## Grinch

Plum island off the east coast was a facility that housed a lot of potential biological weapons. It was used as a research facility and was said to be the source of lyme disease. And who knows what else. 
Point being, humans cant be god as much as we believe that we can.
As the saying goes,"**** around, find out"
We ****ed around

China is also breeding chimeras for organ harvesting
Has billions invested in a robot army
And thinks they tell the future by way of small cookies
Crazy world we live in, hug your dog


----------



## Deadhead

Be safe out there jin


----------



## Jin

Deadhead said:


> Be safe out there jin



Thanks brother. 

USA isn’t far behind.  

IF YOU PLAN ON PREPARING, DO SO NOW. 

Last thing you want to endure is crowded shops when the virus has already spread. 

Worst that can happen is you end up with some extra rice, oats and canned tuna. 

I love to gloat, say “I told you so” and bask in the misfortune of others. Don’t give me that chance :32 (19):


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> No. Generally I am not a conspiracy theorist. Global macro organizations like WHO and CDC have to factor in things like economics, politics, civil unrest etc.
> 
> They aren’t to be blamed, per de, just not fully trusted to be transparent.
> 
> Coronaviruses are the cause of all our common colds and flus. This stuff just happens and has happened for millennia.



So. There is no coincidence between the lab in the area and the virus  being exposed to general population?

What is your opinion on, Dr. Charles Lieber?


----------



## German89

[video]https://www.instagram.com/p/B8rs72IJBNR/?igshid=3uo06iy3li95[/video]

hopefully the link works


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> So. There is no coincidence between the lab in the area and the virus  being exposed to general population?
> 
> What is your opinion on, Dr. Charles Lieber?



I can’t say anything for certain. 

There is a level 4 biolab in Wuhan. That professor did receive money from China that was undisclosed. 

That being said I don’t think the Coronavirus is suitable as a bio weapon. For obvious reasons. Something that goes pandemic would likely not further the interests of any given nation. 

Occam's Razor: the simplest hypothesis should be considered the most likely. We have SARS and MERS as recent examples of how these viruses emerge. 

I don’t have a medical background but there’s nothing fishy about this outbreak IMO. 

I watched Contagion a few weeks back. Great movie and realistic.


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> I can’t say anything for certain.
> 
> There is a level 4 biolab in Wuhan. That professor did receive money from China that was undisclosed.
> 
> That being said I don’t think the Coronavirus is suitable as a bio weapon. For obvious reasons. Something that goes pandemic would likely not further the interests of any given nation.
> 
> Occam's Razor: the simplest hypothesis should be considered the most likely. We have SARS and MERS as recent examples of how these viruses emerge.
> 
> I don’t have a medical background but there’s nothing fishy about this outbreak IMO.
> 
> I watched Contagion a few weeks back. Great movie and realistic.



Dont think I've seen the movie. I'll have to give it a watch. 

My opinion is conspiracy theory.


----------



## Iron1

It's also important to remember that there's a huge misinformation campaign going on now involving Corvid-19. 

Some speculate that it's the Russians at work but that's besides the point. There are organizations out there purposefully trying to spread panic about a global pandemic to destabilize the world. Be aware of the situation but don't feed into the panic, it's what they want.


----------



## Beserker

It’s kind of funny how a rebellion is squashed by a sudden mutation of a long standing virus.  Haven’t heard anything about Hong Kong lately... don’t think for a second the ChiComs wouldn’t go to any length to maintain power... they’re responsible for the deaths of tens of millions of their own, and unapologetic about it.


----------



## Jin

Beserker said:


> It’s kind of funny how a rebellion is squashed by a sudden mutation of a long standing virus.  Haven’t heard anything about Hong Kong lately... don’t think for a second the ChiComs wouldn’t go to any length to maintain power... they’re responsible for the deaths of tens of millions of their own, and unapologetic about it.



Interesting...... let’s revisit this when the dust settles and see where Hong Kong ends up. 

Still unlikely IMO but I really like the premise.


----------



## Gabriel

I forget the name of it..Because I'm so old........But the Russkis had a Bio weapon in the 80's.....nasty shit,,,would open old wounds,scratches,leave you flapping around like a fish out of water!!........As, soon as we heard about it....it was gone............and that was the 80's..!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla

I'm more interested in the impact this virus might have on our AAS purchasing habits rather than the health ramifications (which have been overhyped like crazy by the media). 

- China is suffering from massive supply chain disruptions. It's the leading supplier of AAS raws and plenty of international orders come from there too. 

- The cost of mainstream antibiotics have risen 50% for Indian drugmakers because 2/3 of their supplies are sourced from China. Indian drugmakers are the biggest exporters of generic drugs - those same drugs that plenty on this board use via orders from a variety of different sites. 

- The big pharma companies have inventories lasting, maybe, 2 months. That doesn't leave much time to resume normal operations in the future considering a shortage of ingredients from China could last longer. Our AAS sources, it goes without saying, will be stretched even further than this.

So, we should see sources actively seeking alternative suppliers, shipping methods, etc. That'll hurt their margins, but it'll good for those alternative suppliers, and will probably lead to higher purchase prices for customers (it certainly will when it comes to generic drug purchases). 

As for the conspiracy idea that this was somehow all planned by the Chinese...lol. Yes, the Chinese have intentionally decided to **** up their economy after finally securing a relatively favorable deal from Trump. Think about how retarded that sounds and then dismiss those conspiracies immediately


----------



## chicago311

my thoughts to. 





Gabriel said:


> The Big Question..................was it planned???


----------



## Beserker

Z- never underestimate the will to keep rule over the sheep...  economy is meaningless versus power.


----------



## Blacktail

Beserker said:


> It’s kind of funny how a rebellion is squashed by a sudden mutation of a long standing virus.  Haven’t heard anything about Hong Kong lately... don’t think for a second the ChiComs wouldn’t go to any length to maintain power... they’re responsible for the deaths of tens of millions of their own, and unapologetic about it.


This is 100% my thoughts.


----------



## Blacktail

MrRippedZilla said:


> I'm more interested in the impact this virus might have on our AAS purchasing habits rather than the health ramifications (which have been overhyped like crazy by the media).
> 
> - China is suffering from massive supply chain disruptions. It's the leading supplier of AAS raws and plenty of international orders come from there too.
> 
> - The cost of mainstream antibiotics have risen 50% for Indian drugmakers because 2/3 of their supplies are sourced from China. Indian drugmakers are the biggest exporters of generic drugs - those same drugs that plenty on this board use via orders from a variety of different sites.
> 
> - The big pharma companies have inventories lasting, maybe, 2 months. That doesn't leave much time to resume normal operations in the future considering a shortage of ingredients from China could last longer. Our AAS sources, it goes without saying, will be stretched even further than this.
> 
> So, we should see sources actively seeking alternative suppliers, shipping methods, etc. That'll hurt their margins, but it'll good for those alternative suppliers, and will probably lead to higher purchase prices for customers (it certainly will when it comes to generic drug purchases).
> 
> As for the conspiracy idea that this was somehow all planned by the Chinese...lol. Yes, the Chinese have intentionally decided to **** up their economy after finally securing a relatively favorable deal from Trump. Think about how retarded that sounds and then dismiss those conspiracies immediately



i have not done any research on this but thought someone hear would know. Why is China the top producers? Can it be made in the US? How is it made?

i will be repurchasing this more.


----------



## Pinkbear

If you ask me we need a good plague. There's too many humans. Even if I die **** it... 

Over population is the source of all the earth's problems. Good to see her fighting back


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Beserker said:


> Z- never underestimate the will to keep rule over the sheep...  economy is meaningless versus power.


I have no idea what this means in this context but....that's a great line to use in any movie featuring hippies. 



Blacktail said:


> i have not done any research on this but thought someone hear would know. Why is China the top producers? Can it be made in the US? How is it made? i will be repurchasing this more.


I'll leave it to the experts to answer those questions. Though I suspect price has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Beserker

So to further the conspiracy theory... 

It’s an election year.  Globalists are fighting hard to crush our booming economy.  How better to do this than institute plan A: a viral outbreak to suppress the economy and voter turnout.  Crushing an uprising for freedom is just bonus points...  

As I type this, the DOW is down 1000+ points.  Fear is the mind killer. 
I hate to see plan B...


----------



## Gabriel

Plan B.....................mushroom cloud..


----------



## Jin

CDC comes clean. Good luck over there. I do not envy having to endure this pandemic in the USA. 

Its the reaction to the virus, not the virus itself, which is most dangerous. 

————-

On Tuesday, US Centers for Disease Control (CDC) and Prevention experts warned Americans of the coming outbreak.

"We are asking the American public to prepare for the expectation that this might be bad," said Dr Nancy Messonnier of the National Center for Immunisation and Respiratory Diseases in a conference call with reporters on Tuesday.

"It's not so much a question of if this will happen in this country any more but a question of when this will happen," she said, adding: "Disruption to everyday life might be severe."

https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-us-canada-51637481


----------



## Voyagersixone

Jin said:


> CDC comes clean. Good luck over there. I do not envy having to endure this pandemic in the USA.
> 
> Its the reaction to the virus, not the virus itself, which is most dangerous.
> 
> ————-
> 
> On Tuesday, US Centers for Disease Control (CDC) and Prevention experts warned Americans of the coming outbreak.
> 
> "We are asking the American public to prepare for the expectation that this might be bad," said Dr Nancy Messonnier of the National Center for Immunisation and Respiratory Diseases in a conference call with reporters on Tuesday.
> 
> "It's not so much a question of if this will happen in this country any more but a question of when this will happen," she said, adding: "Disruption to everyday life might be severe."
> 
> https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-us-canada-51637481



Glad you're alive, Papa Jin. You've been quieter than normal... I had this image of you in decked out knight's armor fighting the Coronavirus.

Thanks for the update... the American CDC is ON IT. sigh.


----------



## Blacktail

It’s hard to believe ANYTHING anymore!


----------



## Trengodd79

Pretty scary stuff, who in  the hell wants to deal w all that if it becomes pandemic here is US although a lot of the population will be happy to stay at home lol play Xbox all day and eat rice granules **** no gym I would die let’s all prey it doesn’t get bad lol but not funny 😁


----------



## white ape

The docuseries  "Pandemic" comes out on Netflix and not two months later we have one? Definite conspiracy


----------



## Blacktail

white ape said:


> The docuseries  "Pandemic" comes out on Netflix and not two months later we have one? Definite conspiracy


And all the protesters are gone....


----------



## DNW

I just read somewhere that our emergency stash of masks that med professionals use is at 30 million units but we need something like 300 million for preparation.

Edit:  it was an oaf nation video that cites the cdc release that Jin also linked. Still crazy tho


----------



## Jin

DNW said:


> I just read somewhere that our emergency stash of masks that med professionals use is at 30 million units but we need something like 300 million for preparation.
> 
> Edit:  it was an oaf nation video that cites the cdc release that Jin also linked. Still crazy tho



The best part of this pandemic is that it shows just how woefully unprepared the world is. 

Case fatality rate is super low. 

This is a great wake up call. If SARS was as transmissible as Covid-19 and at 10% CFR, the world would be in a panick and 100’s of millions would die.


----------



## Beserker

If only we could fight it with guns...


----------



## Iron1

DNW said:


> I just read somewhere that our emergency stash of masks that med professionals use is at 30 million units but we need something like 300 million for preparation.



I dunno about you but MedLabSupply has been heavily spamming my inbox with adverts for masks.


----------



## DF

Can someone please explain the rationale behind the masks?  A virus can pass right through.


----------



## Jin

DF said:


> Can someone please explain the rationale behind the masks?  A virus can pass right through.



Keeps you from expelling particulate. 

Keeps you from touching your mouth and nose.

*generally in japan you wear a mask when YOU are sick. Not to prevent you getting sick.


----------



## DF

Jin said:


> Keeps you from expelling particulate.
> 
> Keeps you from touching your mouth and nose.
> 
> *generally in japan you wear a mask when YOU are sick. Not to prevent you getting sick.


ah,  that makes sense.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Just finished stashing a 350$ haul. That’s just food, and basic meds. Next few days will be stocking everything. Just in case. Definitely have a little prepper my blood. Also have the ability to store 300 gallon of water if it comes to that. Never scared always prepared


----------



## Jin

Nation wide school cancellation here in japan starting Monday and going into April. 

Excpect major disruptions in your own lives no matter what country you live in. 

Super rare, but perfectly healthy 20-30 year olds have died from this. 

Be safe folks. 

If you dont have some backup food and common flu meds in hand, get them. 

Some of you will catch this. Most of the cases will be mild like a cold or flu. So have some OCT meds in hand.


----------



## Grinch

Jin said:


> Nation wide school cancellation here in japan starting Monday and going into April.
> 
> Excpect major disruptions in your own lives no matter what country you live in.
> 
> Super rare, but perfectly healthy 20-30 year olds have died from this.
> 
> Be safe folks.
> 
> If you dont have some backup food and common flu meds in hand, get them.
> 
> Some of you will catch this. Most of the cases will be mild like a cold or flu. So have some OCT meds in hand.



In Japan,  do the vaginas go sideways? 
And if so, are most women right clit dominant? Or are there equal leftie clits?

Is the coronavirus being passed to and from domestic animals in japan?  or is that a different strand of the virus ?


----------



## CJ

Starting this week to stockpile a few things, just in case:

Pain Relievers
Cough and Cold Meds
Diarrhea Meds
Vitamins
First Aid Supplies
Masks/Gloves
Soap
Hand Sanitizer 
Toilet Paper 
Garbage Bags

2 weeks worth of food/water:
30 gallons Water
Canned Goods, meats and veggies, soups. 
Rice, PB&J, Nuts, Coffee, Pasta, Dried Milk, Cereal, Gatorade Powder. 

Probably forgetting some stuff, but that's what's on my list at this point. 

Most will be used at some point if not needed, except the dried milk. Nope to that!


----------



## Bro Bundy

dooms day...The day of reckoning is here.


----------



## Bro Bundy

you guys need to read the georgia guide stones..It talks about cutting the population down..This is no accident its the luciferian elite ive been talking about for years


----------



## Blacktail

Been preparing for years.
plenty of guns and tons of ammo and plenty of reloading supplies.
also fishing gear.


----------



## NbleSavage

So long as companies make payroll, things will limp along IMO. 

It won't take but 1-2 missed checks for low to low-middle income families to go into a financial crises, which will begin a vicious cycle of desperation and competition for limited resources. Ye know where many low to low-middle income earners work? In jobs where they routinely interact with the public. Restaurants, retail stores, service oriented businesses. 

Think about who is more likely to contract and expose others to the virus. 

When those businesses close their doors due to sickness internally or due to lost sales as consumers become afraid to go too far out into public - even temporarily - thats when things will really get bad. 

When yer family can't eat because the store yer Ma and Da work for closes temporarily due to sickness, thats when the full chaotic and economic effect of a pandemic is felt.


----------



## Grinch

NbleSavage said:


> So long as companies make payroll, things will limp along IMO.
> 
> It won't take but 1-2 missed checks for low to low-middle income families to go into a financial crises, which will begin a vicious cycle of desperation and competition for limited resources. Ye know where many low to low-middle income earners work? In jobs where they routinely interact with the public. Restaurants, retail stores, service oriented businesses.
> 
> Think about who is more likely to contract and expose others to the virus.
> 
> When those businesses close their doors due to sickness internally or due to lost sales as consumers become afraid to go too far out into public - even temporarily - thats when things will really get bad.
> 
> When yer family can't eat because the store yer Ma and Da work for closes temporarily due to sickness, thats when the full chaotic and economic effect of a pandemic is felt.



That's pretty spot on imo. I think people either band together in times of crisis or they go ape shit. And I don't see the world coming together for this. Eat the rich as some communities would say. I always hoped it would be aliens though personally. Watching all religions  be completely shit on by a superior species that most likely wouldn't want anything to do with us aside from creating a killer recipe makes my loins quiver. Imagine what kind of convenient explanation christian leaders would have to soften the blow. "Jesus was an alien" "it was predicted in genesis that a little green man with a cookbook was gonna show up".


----------



## Seeker

View attachment 9285


I'm ready to fight the virus. Matter of fact, been fighting the virus for years. So has the world since the 1950's. This is all very suspect,  and the timing, and those who are actually causing panic. China, Iran, the MSM, the dems. All these panic pushers seem to have something in common. Can an anyone guess?


----------



## Jin

Seeker said:


> I'm ready to fight the virus. Matter of fact, been fighting the virus for years. So has the world since the 1950's. This is all very suspect,  and the timing, and those who are actually causing panic. China, Iran, the MSM, the dems. All these panic pushers seem to have something in common. Can an anyone guess?



They all hate squatting?


----------



## Grinch

Deez nuts?


----------



## Beserker

This whole thing is a farce in my view.  A virus that has a 98% survival rate shouldn’t garner 10% of this attention.  In today’s repeat-echo-refrain media onslaught, news agencies pushing political agendas intentionally hype the masses into a frenzy to affect desired outcomes on safe space seeking sheeple.  

There’s a lot of misinformation here, and the facts will never be reported, only narratives.  It’s not a coincidence China’s only BSL4 facility is in the Wuhan province.  It’s already being proven that this did not originate in that market.  It spread there.  

We live in perhaps the most dangerous of times... (mis)information is spread across the globe instantaneously, pushed by a clandestine elitist globalist juggernaut hell bent on domination.  They’re just getting warmed up.  As people become reliant on government for everything, they lose power.  A few decades from now, we’ll be ripe for the real power grab... a true pandemic (be it manufactured or natural) will bring the world to its knees allowing those puppet masters the opening they need to strike.  

Fear is a weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## Jin

Why would China quarantine 150M people and build 4 1000 bed hospitals in 10 days for a virus with a 98% survival rate?

Theres too much we don’t know to make any assumptions at this point. 

We know now there’s a virus. 
We know it’s extremely contagious and potentially deadly. 

We have access to data (which may or may not be accurate). 

We can see the reactions each country has to the virus. 

None of the reacrions have been mild. 

IMO this event isn’t getting ENOUGH media coverage. Soon it will be the dominating focus of the news. 

 I don’t get most of my information from the media. My organization has an Ex public health PhD (johns Hopkins) who used to work for the State department and DOD. She still has connections. 

Theres also been a number of peer reviewed papers from the DOD, New England Journal of Medicine and out of China. All of which I’ve read. 

Whatever your thoughts on the pandemic: it is going to affect your life. Act accordingly.


----------



## SFGiants

.................................................


----------



## DNW

On a serious note, I've been following this dudes updates on Imgur.
Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) Update: 2/27/2020 https://imgur.com/gallery/UpNc6cS


----------



## MrRippedZilla

The markets haven't reacted this badly to anything since the 2008 crash. I consider that to be irrational and have been re-entering equities all week as a result. My feelings on the virus are summed up pretty well by this guy:


----------



## CJ

MrRippedZilla said:


> The markets haven't reacted this badly to anything since the 2008 crash. I consider that to be irrational and have been re-entering equities all week as a result. /QUOTE]
> 
> Everything is on sale!!!


----------



## Spongy

MrRippedZilla said:


> The markets haven't reacted this badly to anything since the 2008 crash. I consider that to be irrational and have been re-entering equities all week as a result. My feelings on the virus are summed up pretty well by this guy:



I've invested more money in the last 4 days than I have in the last 365.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Spongy said:


> I've invested more money in the last 4 days than I have in the last 365.


Ditto. Last big investment was back in December 2018. I was saying to Jin just last week how I had cashed out of equities in response to the phase 1 US-China trade deal, the UK leaving the EU with no hiccups, etc and was looking to come back in once everything stopped looking so expensive. In that context, I got what I wanted this week.

Buy low, sell high. You can never go wrong with that advice.


----------



## Beserker

If I had money to invest, I’d certainly be doing so... this panic driven sell off will swing back around and after this goes the way of SARS and the Swine Flu and the Trump train blows through this election, the DOW will hit 30k this time next year.


----------



## NbleSavage

Hoping this doesn't turn into yet another political donnybrook. I sincerely feel badly for people who are so insular as to constantly view world events from the perspective of "My Party vs Their Party".  

It'a a fookin' virus. It doesn't care whether ye watch Fox News or CNN, whether yer 'Red' or 'Blue'.


----------



## Iron1

Jin said:


> Why would China quarantine 150M people and build 4 1000 bed hospitals in 10 days for a virus with a 98% survival rate?



I'm going to put on my tin foil hat for a moment and run with a conspiracy theory. 

Can a properly built hospital capable of treating 1000 people actually be built in 10 days? Rumors coming out of China say that 10-day "hospital" is just a place where they round up those infected, herd them into close proximity with others and wait for them to die.

Looking at pictures, there are bars across every external window while there are none on their normal hospitals and the layout is more similar to a prison block than a medical care facility. It's also strange how a medical facility built to contain such a dangerous virus would have windows that open to the outside world. 








Do I believe it? Not entirely, but I also don't put it past China to pull some sick shit in an attempt to cover up the severity of the issue in order to preserve their economy.


----------



## DF

I haven’t been following the newest “We may all die”.  I’ve become numb to this BS.  There is always a plague coming to kill us all.  The bird flu,  the swine flu,  Ebola and the list goes on.  Should I pay attention?  Probably.  If the media didn’t hype every Fukn thing and actually were informative that would be helpful.  Also,  I’m not surprised that again if we all die it’s Trumps fault.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Beserker said:


> This whole thing is a farce in my view.  A virus that has a 98% survival rate shouldn’t garner 10% of this attention.  In today’s repeat-echo-refrain media onslaught, news agencies pushing political agendas intentionally hype the masses into a frenzy to affect desired outcomes on safe space seeking sheeple.
> 
> There’s a lot of misinformation here, and the facts will never be reported, only narratives.  It’s not a coincidence China’s only BSL4 facility is in the Wuhan province.  It’s already being proven that this did not originate in that market.  It spread there.
> 
> We live in perhaps the most dangerous of times... (mis)information is spread across the globe instantaneously, pushed by a clandestine elitist globalist juggernaut hell bent on domination.  They’re just getting warmed up.  As people become reliant on government for everything, they lose power.  A few decades from now, we’ll be ripe for the real power grab... a true pandemic (be it manufactured or natural) will bring the world to its knees allowing those puppet masters the opening they need to strike.
> 
> Fear is a weapon of mass destruction.


Amen Brother!!! BIBLE say 365 times DO NOT BE AFRAID! Once for everyday of the year. We shall overcome all things. Including death and the grave!!!


----------



## dk8594

A committee was formed where I work to address this. They were meeting on a daily basis.Their answer to the epidemic was to buy more hand sanitizer.

I know it’s a serious issue, but in some cases I find it really hard to take it seriously.


----------



## Jin

dk8594 said:


> A committee was formed where I work to address this. They were meeting on a daily basis.Their answer to the epidemic was to buy more hand sanitizer.
> 
> I know it’s a serious issue, but in some cases I find it really hard to take it seriously.



Simple fact is there’s not much you can do:

social distancing/work from home/quarantine 
hand washing/sanitizer
mask/goggles 
full PPE gear (not feasible outside medical facilities). 

The best thing any business can do is to allow employees to work from home. 

Second is to promote frequent hand washing and buy hand sanitizers.


----------



## Jin

N95 masks are effective at filtering out the virus. Good luck finding any. If you do source some I would save them for when you have to go to an area where you know there are infected around. 

Folks that go public gyms should plan on having their workout schedule significantly impacted. 

This is the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Beserker

Or the tip of the PP...


----------



## transcend2007

People are like sheep and easily frighten .. regardless that threats literally are hyped every 5 years or so ... examples SARS .. Swine Flu .. Ebola ... but it does not matter because the average person is incapable of independent thought ...

Here as the actual numbers of fatalities are who are likely to be impacted by the current outbreak ... "[FONT=&quot]Front the analysis of death cases, it emerged that the demographic profile was mainly [/FONT][FONT=&quot]male, accounting for 2/3[/FONT][FONT=&quot], females accounting for 1/3, and is mainly elderly, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]more than 80% are elderly over 60 years old[/FONT][FONT=&quot], and more than 75% had underlying diseases present such as cardiovascular and cardiovascular diseases, diabetes and, in some cases, tumor."

[/FONT]Young healthy people are statistically very unlike to be effected .. has there been a 30 year whose died .. perhaps .. but they are the outlier not the average fatality ...

This is why propaganda is used so effectively .. because the average person is a complete idiot ... if human life was really this fragile do you think the population would be increasing at such a substantial rate ... seriously from 1900 to 2000 the world population grew from 1.6 billion people to over 6 billion ... my advice would be to wake the fvck up ... stop being sheep and so easily lead ... 

The threat here to the averaged person is less than a fraction of 1% ... but none the less millions of people will be manipulated ... which if you step back is clearly happening here .. there is no legitimate health threat .. but there is clearly an epidemic .. and that comes down to how easily people are lead .. it's truly sad ... think about is really benefiting most from this so called "crisis" ...?


----------



## DNW

transcend2007 said:


> The threat here to the averaged person is less than a fraction of 1% ...



The mortality rate is 1.2%-5.6% depending on country, and 18% in Wuhan, and it's more infectious than the flu.  That combined with the long incubation time, it's dangerous because of supplies and availability of adequate care.  When hospitals and clinics are full, supplies are running out, mortality rate will go up.  It's only low now because of the slow trickle of cases, and the elderly.


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> People are like sheep and easily frighten .. regardless that threats literally are hyped every 5 years or so ... examples SARS .. Swine Flu .. Ebola ... but it does not matter because the average person is incapable of independent thought ...
> 
> Here as the actual numbers of fatalities are who are likely to be impacted by the current outbreak ... "Front the analysis of death cases, it emerged that the demographic profile was mainly male, accounting for 2/3, females accounting for 1/3, and is mainly elderly, more than 80% are elderly over 60 years old, and more than 75% had underlying diseases present such as cardiovascular and cardiovascular diseases, diabetes and, in some cases, tumor."
> 
> Young healthy people are statistically very unlike to be effected .. has there been a 30 year whose died .. perhaps .. but they are the outlier not the average fatality ...
> 
> This is why propaganda is used so effectively .. because the average person is a complete idiot ... if human life was really this fragile do you think the population would be increasing at such a substantial rate ... seriously from 1900 to 2000 the world population grew from 1.6 billion people to over 6 billion ... my advice would be to wake the fvck up ... stop being sheep and so easily lead ...
> 
> The threat here to the averaged person is less than a fraction of 1% ... but none the less millions of people will be manipulated ... which if you step back is clearly happening here .. there is no legitimate health threat .. but there is clearly an epidemic .. and that comes down to how easily people are lead .. it's truly sad ... think about is really benefiting most from this so called "crisis" ...?



You think SARS (case fatality rate 10%) and Ebola (case fatality rate of 50%+) were hyped up?

YOU live in America. How about Chinese facing SARS or Africans facing Ebola?

In a similar vein, just because YOU feel no danger of falling severely ill doesn’t mean YOU shouldn’t take this disease seriously by planning to protect the lives of OTHERS through your preparations. 

One of the biggest factors in all my planning is protecting the 85 year old grandfather (with cancer) of a man I take care of: his grandson depends on me and I can’t risk passing on COVID to his grandson who could then infect the grandfather. 

You cant just write off the fatalities caused by this pandemic because they’re “old” and not “you”.  No “legitimate healthreat” to YOU. 

We all must act together to safeguard our elderly. Not just to worry about our own health, safety and security. 

YOU need to wake up. I’ve stated multiple times that IT’S THE REACTION TO THE PANDEMIC AND NOT THE PANDEMIC ITSELF THAT IS THE BIGGEST DANGER. No matter your demographics, you’ll be affected by this. 

Your tune will change during the course of the next month. You’re foolish to write this off as a “so called crisis”. 

I’m not driven by fear. Quite frankly I’m enjoying watching this all unfold. It’s fascinating and historic. 

Good luck with your approach.


----------



## transcend2007

DNW said:


> The mortality rate is 1.2%-5.6% depending on country, and 18% in Wuhan, and it's more infectious than the flu.



The question is what demographics and population is at risk ... clearly not young healthy people ... 1% - 5% is made up of elderly ... weak ... people with comprised immune systems ... the same people at risk with flu and other illnesses ...


----------



## Jin

7B people on earth. I’ve seen peer reviewed papers that estimate the spread could reach 60% of the population. 

Even at 1% case fatality rate, that’s 42M people. 

Not fear. Just facts.


----------



## Deadhead

Jin said:


> 7B people on earth. I’ve seen peer reviewed papers that estimate the spread could reach 60% of the population.
> 
> Even at 1% case fatality rate, that’s 42M people.
> 
> Not fear. Just facts.



Just a lil update there have been reported cases of community spread virus in Dallas, san Antonio, and houston. That's hitting home for me boys... I'm preparing for the storm yall be safe out there brothas... I'm sad.. I dont have a home gym


----------



## Viduus

DF said:


> I haven’t been following the newest “We may all die”.  I’ve become numb to this BS.  There is always a plague coming to kill us all.  The bird flu,  the swine flu,  Ebola and the list goes on.  Should I pay attention?  Probably.  If the media didn’t hype every Fukn thing and actually were informative that would be helpful.  Also,  I’m not surprised that again if we all die it’s Trumps fault.



This is my issue. The information here is so poor you can’t plan properly if you wanted to. Still can’t believe trump personally bioengineered this to kill Santa Claus so kids can’t enjoy Christmas.

My family is finally starting to take it seriously and plan things out but that’s largely due to talks with Jin and me being a preppier in general.

Here’s the only information I found that was actually useful:

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...ook-life-and-death-in-a-wuhan-coronavirus-icuo


----------



## DF

Brb going to wash my hands & do my part.


----------



## CJ

A friend of mine who's a nurse said that there's concern at her hospital about the health care workers not coming to work when it hits, because they're scared of getting it and/or spreading it to their family and friends.

And this is Mass General we're talking about, a pretty important hospital. 

I didn't even think about that, how that too can cause shortages in health care.


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> A friend of mine who's a nurse said that there's concern at her hospital about the health care workers not coming to work when it hits, because they're scared of getting it and/or spreading it to their family and friends.
> 
> And this is Mass General we're talking about, a pretty important hospital.
> 
> I didn't even think about that, how that too can cause shortages in health care.



Thats terrible. Abandonment during a pandemic should land you in jail IMO. 

I don’t have so much faith in humanity but I have faith that our healthcare workers will rise to the occasion. 

HC workers falling ill is a big concern though. One less worker, one more patient.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Thats terrible. Abandonment during a pandemic should land you in jail IMO.
> 
> I don’t have so much faith in humanity but I have faith that our healthcare workers will raise to the occasion.
> 
> HC workers falling ill is a big concern though. One less worker, one more patient.



I agree, but you know how it is, it's just talk at this point. You don't truly know how you'll react until you're put in the situation. 

Even if it's the lower lower level workers who don't directly deal with patients, it'll have a ripple effect. The phlebotomist says nope, I'm not going to a germ infested workplace. The people who run the imaging equipment say nope, I have to protect my family. It could be a real problem.


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> I agree, but you know how it is, it's just talk at this point. You don't truly know how you'll react until you're put in the situation.
> 
> Even if it's the lower lower level workers who don't directly deal with patients, it'll have a ripple effect. The phlebotomist says nope, I'm not going to a germ infested workplace. The people who run the imaging equipment say nope, I have to protect my family. It could be a real problem.



X rays and CT scans are essential for diagnosis. **** those guys. 

But...
For every coward there will be a hero.


----------



## Viduus

CJ275 said:


> A friend of mine who's a nurse said that there's concern at her hospital about the health care workers not coming to work when it hits, because they're scared of getting it and/or spreading it to their family and friends.
> 
> And this is Mass General we're talking about, a pretty important hospital.
> 
> I didn't even think about that, how that too can cause shortages in health care.



Its crazy when you see how much our experts critiqued China but we’re giving up on containment after 3-5 unexplained transmissions.

the omquartined millions of people and the hospitals had to deal with explosive transmission rates. We’re already talking a slut not going to work and it hasn’t even started here.

Sadly the thing most likely to make it all not a big deal in the US is our superior healthcare system. More oxygen equipment etc. take that away and we’ll be worse then others.


----------



## heavydeads83

I read yesterday that some Israeli scientists said they were just weeks away from creating a vaccine &#55358;&#56606;


----------



## Bro Bundy

The toilets of Humanity soon will be flushed


----------



## mugzy

https://nypost.com/2020/02/28/israeli-scientists-claim-to-be-weeks-away-from-coronavirus-vaccine/


----------



## Yaya

mugzy said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/02/28/israeli-scientists-claim-to-be-weeks-away-from-coronavirus-vaccine/



How many times has something out of Galilee come to save the people of the world


----------



## Yaya

CJ275 said:


> A friend of mine who's a nurse said that there's concern at her hospital about the health care workers not coming to work when it hits, because they're scared of getting it and/or spreading it to their family and friends.
> 
> And this is Mass General we're talking about, a pretty important hospital.
> 
> I didn't even think about that, how that too can cause shortages in health care.



Luckily we have 8 other important hospitals a mile away from the mass general


----------



## transcend2007

Jin said:


> 7B people on earth. I’ve seen peer reviewed papers that estimate the spread could reach 60% of the population.
> 
> Even at 1% case fatality rate, that’s 42M people.
> 
> Not fear. Just facts.



60% infection rate of the world population will not happen ... there were less than 9,000 total case of SARS ... the flu averages about 10% infection rates worldwide each year killing around 500,000 people ...

I do agree with one thing you said ... the reaction is as important as the virus possibly more important ... to suggest 60% of the world population will be infected is propaganda ... there is no scientific evidence to support that ...

I asked above who benefits ... follow the money ... big media ... more viewers following like sheep ... bad news sells ... does not matter that most of what we hear is either hyped up ... ment to manipulate ... agenda driven ...

I have no problem with educational information or actual strategies to reduce occurrence ... I do have a huge problem with completely unsupported claims used solely drive fear ....


----------



## dk8594

Just throwing this out there...

When it comes I nominate Brick’s place for us to all bunker down in (have you seen his home gym!?)

I will bring the bottled water.  

Bricks....the Mrs. is cool with that, right?


----------



## Viduus

dk8594 said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> When it comes I nominate Brick’s place for us to all bunker down in (have you seen his home gym!?)
> 
> I will bring the bottled water.
> 
> Bricks....the Mrs. is cool with that, right?



I’m in. Don’t worry Bricks, I wash my hands from time to time and I’ll bring some BcAAs.


----------



## transcend2007

1.36 million people die from auto accidents worldwide every year ... that's over 3,200 people per day ... a fatality every 26 seconds ... how many of you knew that ... prolly about the same number that knew 500,00 die from the flu worldwide every year .. news flash we are mortal ... but with that said the human race is incredibly resilient ...

3 Top ways to not spread infectious viruses:

#1.  Stay home when you are sick
#2.  Cover you mouth when you cough
#3.  Wash your hands often

Optional ... do not live in fear or be a sheep easily manipulated by the media .. everything they do is agenda (profit) driven .. it is our responsibility as men to stay calm and objectively access risk for ourselves and our family (not panic like CNN or MSNBC would have people do) ... being a parrot repeating worse case scenarios is at the very least lazy at the worst it is dangerous ... consider that the next time you hear anything related to this topic .. also be very careful where you obtain your information ... be skeptical ... of me ... any news outlet ... or any other source of information ... become informed .. that is always the best medicine ... and as a man it is your responsibility ...


----------



## Viduus

transcend2007 said:


> be skeptical ... of me ...



Understood :32 (17):

Oa serious note, it’s a choice and everyone is free to prepare or not prepare. I’m not worried about my chances personally but I’m all for protecting my young kids and my mother in law who just went through chemo. 

No guarantees in life but I don’t want it on my conscious if all I did was say “everything’s fine” and something happened.


----------



## NbleSavage

1st US based 'community transfer' coronavirus death in Washington State. Conflicting reports - national media outlets say it was a woman in her 50s, Washington Post and the Governor of Washington St report it was a male school employee from Bothell High School.

From The Verge:

A person in Washington state died after contracting the novel coronavirus, health authorities announced on Saturday. It is the first death attributed to the virus in the U.S.“We are dealing with an emergency evolving situation,” Amy Reynolds, of the Washington state health department, told the Associated Press. A spokesperson for EvergreenHealth Medical Center in King County, Washington confirmed to the AP that the patient died there, but gave no other details.



Governor Jay Inslee
✔@GovInslee

​“It is a sad day in our state as we learn that a Washingtonian has died from COVID-19. Our hearts go out to *his *family and friends,” Jay Inslee, the governor of Washington, said in a statement. “We will continue to work toward a day where no one dies from this virus.”

Full statement: https://www.governor.wa.gov/news-media/inslee-statement-death-washington-state-covid-19 …

The news of the death comes one day after three new cases of coronavirus with unknown origin were reported in the United States. Before this week, the only confirmed cases of the virus in the country originated after a person traveled to an area of the world hard-hit by the disease, or developed after a person had close contact with a confirmed case. Cases with unknown origins are alarming to health authorities because their presence indicates that the disease is likely circulating within the population.

The virus, which causes the disease COVID-19, has spread to 57 countries around the world since it emerged in China in December. The respiratory disease has infected more than 85,000 people and killed more than 2,900. In the United States, 66 people with COVID-19 have been identified.

The healthcare industry is bracing for the virus. In California, 124 nurses and other healthcare workers at UC Davis Hospital, have been told to quarantine themselves at home, a healthcare union said on Friday. They are believed to have been exposed to the virus at the hospital where one coronavirus patient sought treatment."


----------



## BigSwolePump

I still can't get overly worried about this "doomsday" event. I mean, I am taking it seriously but there are hundreds of diseases in this world that are more scary.


----------



## white ape

Bro Bundy said:


> you guys need to read the georgia guide stones..It talks about cutting the population down..This is no accident its the luciferian elite ive been talking about for years



So I spoke with the Reptilian overlords. There is nothing to worry about. This is business as usual. The global elite are pulling some puppet strings. So this is how it went down. ....

It is a US election year. For the last few years the Dems are trying to impeach Trump. Trump puts the squeeze on China (trade). During the squeeze, Hong Kong is getting frisky. Trump then wins his impeachment trial. Trump calls up his Chinese counter part, Xi Jinping. He says "hey Xi, what kind of funky viruses you been playing with over there? You can help me out, we can get rid of the protestors, and after this goes down we can make a trade deal that doesn't totally suck for you." 

Xi releases Covid 19 into the Wuhan market. The global elite get the media on the scent like a bloodhound tracking a wounded man. The protestors are gone, panic ensues, and millions die. The CDC under Trumps watch creates the vaccine! Trump is a hero. Americans are tired of the Dems and their crap anyway. Trump gets reelected. Eases up on China. Hong Kong is in order. The Global elite are happy.

Here is the kicker. The vaccine causes widespread fertility in all who take it. Within two generations the world population is reduced to controllable numbers (Georgia Stones). One world order is finally created and the Luciferian/Reptilian overlords present themselves to the public. All of mankind is enslaved. Elon never gets to Mars. The gray aliens disappear because the reptilians finally won. 

The End


----------



## Bro Bundy

white ape said:


> So I spoke with the Reptilian overlords. There is nothing to worry about. This is business as usual. The global elite are pulling some puppet strings. So this is how it went down. ....
> 
> It is a US election year. For the last few years the Dems are trying to impeach Trump. Trump puts the squeeze on China (trade). During the squeeze, Hong Kong is getting frisky. Trump then wins his impeachment trial. Trump calls up his Chinese counter part, Xi Jinping. He says "hey Xi, what kind of funky viruses you been playing with over there? You can help me out, we can get rid of the protestors, and after this goes down we can make a trade deal that doesn't totally suck for you."
> 
> Xi releases Covid 19 into the Wuhan market. The global elite get the media on the scent like a bloodhound tracking a wounded man. The protestors are gone, panic ensues, and millions die. The CDC under Trumps watch creates the vaccine! Trump is a hero. Americans are tired of the Dems and their crap anyway. Trump gets reelected. Eases up on China. Hong Kong is in order. The Global elite are happy.
> 
> Here is the kicker. The vaccine causes widespread fertility in all who take it. Within two generations the world population is reduced to controllable numbers (Georgia Stones). One world order is finally created and the Luciferian/Reptilian overlords present themselves to the public. All of mankind is enslaved. Elon never gets to Mars. The gray aliens disappear because the reptilians finally won.
> 
> The End


agreed...To bad no one knows this


----------



## NbleSavage

BigSwolePump said:


> I still can't get overly worried about this "doomsday" event. I mean, I am taking it seriously but there are hundreds of diseases in this world that are more scary.



I think for me its the scope and scale (potentially) that makes this worth noting. You're spot-on that there are many more deadly diseases, but the contagion models of those diseases can make them less transferable than corona. The fact that this virus now has a legitimate global presence and with the identification of 'community transfer' cases means we still don't fully understand the virus' attack vector and subsequently the profile for a potential carrier is evolving in real time. We can no longer assume we only need to test those who show symptoms AND have been either in mainland China or in direct contact with someone who has.

There is also now the topic of re-infection, with many of the formerly 'closed' cases resurfacing in China - which could suggest the virus is mutating, again making the target profile difficult to pinpoint and the notion of a vaccine increasingly difficult - like trying to hit a moving target.

I personally would like to see an aggressive campaign of testing and emphasis on fully understanding the contagion model & (if needed) quarantining those who would fit the subsequent target profile until we fully understand what we're dealing with. I've got work mates in Dalian (China), and those who can (those who aren't laborers) have all been told to work from home until further notice. The laborers have been instructed that at the 1st sign of any symptom that they need to go home as well - which I get is too late at that point, but perhaps can be helpful in mitigating spread.


----------



## transcend2007

white ape said:


> So I spoke with the Reptilian overlords. There is nothing to worry about. This is business as usual. The global elite are pulling some puppet strings. So this is how it went down. ....
> 
> It is a US election year. For the last few years the Dems are trying to impeach Trump. Trump puts the squeeze on China (trade). During the squeeze, Hong Kong is getting frisky. Trump then wins his impeachment trial. Trump calls up his Chinese counter part, Xi Jinping. He says "hey Xi, what kind of funky viruses you been playing with over there? You can help me out, we can get rid of the protestors, and after this goes down we can make a trade deal that doesn't totally suck for you."
> 
> Xi releases Covid 19 into the Wuhan market. The global elite get the media on the scent like a bloodhound tracking a wounded man. The protestors are gone, panic ensues, and millions die. The CDC under Trumps watch creates the vaccine! Trump is a hero. Americans are tired of the Dems and their crap anyway. Trump gets reelected. Eases up on China. Hong Kong is in order. The Global elite are happy.
> 
> Here is the kicker. The vaccine causes widespread fertility in all who take it. Within two generations the world population is reduced to controllable numbers (Georgia Stones). One world order is finally created and the Luciferian/Reptilian overlords present themselves to the public. All of mankind is enslaved. Elon never gets to Mars. The gray aliens disappear because the reptilians finally won.
> 
> The End



Ah .. the only problem with this is Trump will not benefit at all .. because people are sheep .. and they bhah bah bah every time the media elite tells them to ... as the Chinese supply chain that the world economy now rely's on completely will be disrupted and the US stock market and economy will completely tank over something that will turn out to be historically minor (on the pandemic scale) ...

This is really the dem's only chance to defeat Trump .. as he relies so heavily on a strong economy ... creating worldwide panic and killing the US economy and financially devastating the US and the world is far preferable to anyone on the left than Trump .. if people have to die and go broke and worse while turning the United States into a socialist county losing everything that made it great previously is NO PROBLEM as long as they are back in power ... 

Lets hope cooler heads prevail and both the democrats and the Reptilians are kept out of power for a bit longer ... but people's ability to be sheep and jump off the cliff because the media elites or their college professors tells them to has me a bit worried ... the question is how many other "The Sky is Falling" stories will we hear over the next 60 days ... never underestimate people ability to think negatively or act out of fear even when logic states another course of action ... the doom and gloomers have an agenda .. and its very bad for the US and the entire world in general ...


----------



## Jin

Case fatality rates in reinfected patients with SARS and Ebola were significantly higher. 

The body’s antibodies picked up
the virus but because it has mutated the cells other cells didn’t recognize it as the same virus and the virus carrying cells were then reabsorbed. 

Basically once you recovered from SARS or Ebola, those helpful antibodies became an easy pathway for the virus to enter the cells. 

Its just too early for any of us to be able to accurately judge the potential of this pandemic. 

Interesting times. Be safe folks.

nobody is suggesting you go quarantine yourself in a bunker.  

Wash your hands 
dont touch your eyes, mouth or nose while out in public. 
Avoid sick people. 

Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## white ape

transcend2007 said:


> Ah .. the only problem with this is Trump will not benefit at all .. because people are sheep .. and they bhah bah bah every time the media elite tells them to ... as the Chinese supply chain that the world economy now rely's on completely will be disrupted and the US stock market and economy will completely tank over something that will turn out to be historically minor (on the pandemic scale) ...
> 
> This is really the dem's only chance to defeat Trump .. as he relies so heavily on a strong economy ... creating worldwide panic and killing the US economy and financially devastating the US and the world is far preferable to anyone on the left than Trump .. if people have to die and go broke and worse while turning the United States into a socialist county losing everything that made it great previously is NO PROBLEM as long as they are back in power ...
> 
> Lets hope cooler heads prevail and both the democrats and the Reptilians are kept out of power for a bit longer ... but people's ability to be sheep and jump off the cliff because the media elites or their college professors tells them to has me a bit worried ... the question is how many other "The Sky is Falling" stories will we hear over the next 60 days ... never underestimate people ability to think negatively or act out of fear even when logic states another course of action ... the doom and gloomers have an agenda .. and its very bad for the US and the entire world in general ...



That's what you do not understand. It doesn't matter if they are democrats, republicans, libertarians, etc. They all do the bidding for the global elite. Whoever is president is put there by those that control the world stage. People that we have no idea who they are. I'm not talking about the Rockefeller's of the Rothschilds. Even those are controlled by the reptilians (or luciferians as Bundy would say). 

You talk about people being sheep and yet here you are believing that the US is truly free and our vote counts? You can't be on both sides. It's all a game. People love drama so much. Look at all the reality shows. Politics is just a reality show that people get drawn into. This way the masses are distracted and don't see what is really going on. 

Either way, it will be interesting to see what happens in the end.


----------



## white ape

Bro Bundy said:


> agreed...To bad no one knows this



Oh I believe! shroomery.org is my other favorite message board. check it out. Also into ancient aliens, Bigfoot, and conspiracy theories.


----------



## Viduus

For those following some of the details...

https://www.propublica.org/article/cdc-coronavirus-covid-19-test

I’m all about MAGA but this is why I’ll never count on the gubm’t to be effective...


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> For those following some of the details...
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/cdc-coronavirus-covid-19-test
> 
> I’m all about MAGA but this is why I’ll never count on the gubm’t to be effective...



Very unimpressed with the CDC. China and S. Korea had no issues with creating a test. 

Its clear US policy isn’t focused on containment presently. 

Hoping they’ve put a lot of resources into beefing up our country’s intensive care units. If they haven’t been doing that then what have they been doing that’s actually useful?


----------



## Jin

*All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident.

-Arthur Schopenhauer*

The truth of this pandemic is about to be self evident to every person on the planet. When that happens, all bets are off. Beware the reactions of your fellow man.  

If you havent prepared, it’s probably too late

Stay safe brothers.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Very unimpressed with the CDC. China and S. Korea had no issues with creating a test.
> 
> Its clear US policy isn’t focused on containment presently.
> 
> Hoping they’ve put a lot of resources into beefing up our country’s intensive care units. If they haven’t been doing that then what have they been doing that’s actually useful?



They finally relaxed the red tape to allow hospitals and state clinics to develop their own tests with more reasonable approval criteria. Seems a few are about to be approved any day.

Honestly at this point my heads leaning towards a slow the spread approach. Not to avoid it but in an attempt not to overburden medical facilities. Oxygen support seems to be the biggest difference maker for the severely ill at the moment. 

Not sure how much there is to go around but it’s better to spread out the demand.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Driving to the gym today. Some freaking guy with out of states plates. Literally coughing his life up, window down and spitting as he drives for 2miles through town. Roll up the window and spit in a cup and trash it and bleach yourself off you piece of shit. I never cared about germs in the past. Got lots of people in my family with the major risk factors. I believe my ways will be ever changed. It’s just good practice :32 (1):


----------



## Grinch

white ape said:


> Oh I believe! shroomery.org is my other favorite message board. check it out. Also into ancient aliens, Bigfoot, and conspiracy theories.




The only 2 sources of "credible" information I know of these days.


----------



## white ape

Grinch said:


> The only 2 sources of "credible" information I know of these days.



haha, probably more credible than what is on your local news channel or Facebook. We can all believe what we want. I do not trust the government or media any farther than I could throw Eddie Hall. I spent a lot of my younger adult years overseas and my experiences really shaped what I now believe. 

If you trust CNN, FOX, or the CDC website to give you the truth, I have a great deal on ocean front property in Arizona for you. 

The war on drugs was not about eliminating drugs or the well being of the American public. Neither is the war on terror. 

Just my view.


----------



## NbleSavage

white ape said:


> haha, probably more credible than what is on your local news channel or Facebook. We can all believe what we want. I do not trust the government or media any farther than I could throw Eddie Hall. I spent a lot of my younger adult years overseas and my experiences really shaped what I now believe.
> 
> If you trust CNN, FOX, or the CDC website to give you the truth, I have a great deal on ocean front property in Arizona for you.
> 
> The war on drugs was not about eliminating drugs or the well being of the American public. Neither is the war on terror.
> 
> Just my view.



Ye lost me in yer earlier post about Bigfoot and ancient aliens, but here I'm all-in with ye. The degree to which people in the US allow themselves to be programmed by the major cable news outlets is downright frightening. I don't consider this to be a 'conspiracy theory' but rather a common sense point of view - each of the major networks (CNN, Fox) has their affiliation with government, and their "journalism" is little more than providing a party line opinion about the current state of affairs and then reiterating it in an endless loop to the masses. Been this way fer a while IMO, nothing new to see but the degree to which people welcome this shite into their lives and into their heads is terrifying. Close to home, Missus Savage' Ma and Da are Fox News addicts - they literally watch that shite or have it playing in the background during every waking hour of their lives. They don't know what to think about anything until Hannity gives 'em their opinion.

We're losing the ability to reason and think critically, and its partly due to intellectual laziness and partly due to blatant manipulation by those in power.


----------



## white ape

NbleSavage said:


> Ye lost me in yer earlier post about Bigfoot and ancient aliens, but here I'm all-in with ye. The degree to which people in the US allow themselves to be programmed by the major cable news outlets is downright frightening. I don't consider this to be a 'conspiracy theory' but rather a common sense point of view - each of the major networks (CNN, Fox) has their affiliation with government, and their "journalism" is little more than providing a party line opinion about the current state of affairs and then reiterating it in an endless loop to the masses. Been this way fer a while IMO, nothing new to see but the degree to which people welcome this shite into their lives and into their heads is terrifying. Close to home, Missus Savage' Ma and Da are Fox News addicts - they literally watch that shite or have it playing in the background during every waking hour of their lives. They don't know what to think about anything until Hannity gives 'em their opinion.
> 
> We're losing the ability to reason and think critically, and its partly due to intellectual laziness and partly due to blatant manipulation by those in power.



I am playing it up a bit in my posts. On the real though, I agree with what you just wrote. Imagine having the news channel beating into your head for hours each day. I think that is called brainwashing. People are addicted to it and the drama that is broadcast. 

It is truly frightening. People will automatically believe anything they hear on their favorite news channel or that they see on Facebook. There doesn't have to be any sources or references. They will not look into the information for themselves to form an educated opinion. 

People should listen to more Immortal Technique and less local news.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ive been listening to jordan maxwell,jim marrs ,jeff rense for over 10 years...They are my news reporters


----------



## Jin

Bill Gates shares his biggest fear (4 years ago): a pandemic similar to the Spanish Flu. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEMKudv5p0

for those of you who think 2% death rate isn’t a big deal or that just because you’re a certain age that you’re safe, read up: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu

If I give you the cliff notes it will seem like I am fear mongering. If you have interest in the current pandemic you should familiarize yourself with the 1918 outbreak.


----------



## Iron1

Still not much to do beyond what one would do to avoid catching the cold/flu;
wash your hands regularly 
avoid touching your hands to your eyes/nose/mouth
Avoid travel to areas with widespread outbreak


----------



## Boytoy

white ape said:


> I am playing it up a bit in my posts. On the real though, I agree with what you just wrote. Imagine having the news channel beating into your head for hours each day. I think that is called brainwashing. People are addicted to it and the drama that is broadcast.
> 
> It is truly frightening. People will automatically believe anything they hear on their favorite news channel or that they see on Facebook. There doesn't have to be any sources or references. They will not look into the information for themselves to form an educated opinion.
> 
> People should listen to more Immortal Technique and less local news.



  That's why they call television PROGRAMMING


----------



## Jin

Iron1 said:


> Still not much to do beyond what one would do to avoid catching the cold/flu;
> wash your hands regularly
> avoid touching your hands to your eyes/nose/mouth
> Avoid travel to areas with widespread outbreak



Limit social contact. Which for me, isn’t a burden

main point here here is that this is going to
be with us for a while and will affect all our lives for the foreseeable future. 

Another point was that you might regret basing your current level of preparedness/avoidance on the current data. The numbers can change and so can the virus. 


Heard good things about US looking to reopen old hospitals, increase quarantine capabilities at current hospitals and put to use older model ventilators.


----------



## white ape

Jin said:


> Bill Gates shares his biggest fear (4 years ago): a pandemic similar to the Spanish Flu.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEMKudv5p0
> 
> for those of you who think 2% death rate isn’t a big deal or that just because you’re a certain age that you’re safe, read up: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu
> 
> If I give you the cliff notes it will seem like I am fear mongering. If you have interest in the current pandemic you should familiarize yourself with the 1918 outbreak.



I only heard about the 1918 outbreak earlier this year. They mentioned it on the Netflix show, Pandemic. I had never even heard mention of it before. So much for history class. It was WW1, roaring 20's, Great Depression, WWII. They somehow forgot to mention 1918.


----------



## transcend2007

Jin said:


> Bill Gates shares his biggest fear (4 years ago): a pandemic similar to the Spanish Flu.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9AEMKudv5p0
> 
> for those of you who think 2% death rate isn’t a big deal or that just because you’re a certain age that you’re safe, read up: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu
> 
> If I give you the cliff notes it will seem like I am fear mongering. If you have interest in the current pandemic you should familiarize yourself with the 1918 outbreak.



The actual mortality rates are not known ... China is known for poor record keeping not to mention outright intentional misinformation ... 

It is very likely milder cases were unreported or out right not reposted at all ... it will take at least another 30 to 60 days to know actual mortality rated perhaps longer created by western medical tracking and accurate reporting ... 

This is why NOT crying that the sky is falling before knowing the facts is so critical ... and repeating like a parrot what is heard from media sources without calm consideration as well as understanding previous historical outcomes ... preparation is one thing ... panicking prematurely is problematic ...


----------



## Blacktail

People are so stupid. They are going to panic because the media tells them they should. That is where the big problem will be. The virus will only be half the problem!


----------



## gymrat827

Just dont get caught off guard.....Lots of people do not realize this will come to them


----------



## CJ

I did some math, I'm fukked.

I routinely deliver to about 50 food stores. Each one has at my best guess a combined 2,000 individual customers, employees, and other people who do work there in some capacity. 

That's about 100,000 individuals that I'm in relative close contact with. Not to mention the farms, warehouse, and factories I hit occasionally. 

And then there's the several hundred other drivers I work with, and their group of contacts at their stores. 

I'm done for. Hope my life insurance doesn't default! :32 (8):


----------



## Blacktail

CJ275 said:


> I did some math, I'm fukked.
> 
> I routinely deliver to about 50 food stores. Each one has at my best guess a combined 2,000 individual customers, employees, and other people who do work there in some capacity.
> 
> That's about 100,000 individuals that I'm in relative close contact with. Not to mention the farms, warehouse, and factories I hit occasionally.
> 
> And then there's the several hundred other drivers I work with, and their group of contacts at their stores.
> 
> I'm done for. Hope my life insurance doesn't default! :32 (8):



brother I work in a grocery store. We have 5000 people come through our doors daily.


----------



## CJ

Blacktail said:


> brother I work in a grocery store. We have 5000 people come through our doors daily.



I just guessed, we're a big one, so probably similar.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Fuking Chinese. Shithole countries is why shit like this happens and everyone else has to deal with it.

Lets not forget about the shithole continent of Africa that we can thank for Ebola, HIV and Tuberculosis.


----------



## Viduus

transcend2007 said:


> The actual mortality rates are not known ... China is known for poor record keeping not to mention outright intentional misinformation ...
> 
> It is very likely milder cases were unreported or out right not reposted at all ... it will take at least another 30 to 60 days to know actual mortality rated perhaps longer created by western medical tracking and accurate reporting ...
> 
> This is why NOT crying that the sky is falling before knowing the facts is so critical ... and repeating like a parrot what is heard from media sources without calm consideration as well as understanding previous historical outcomes ... preparation is one thing ... panicking prematurely is problematic ...



i feel like we’re going in circles so I’ll stop after this reply.

I can over respond now and have it not be needed later.

If I under respond now and it need it later, myself and my family are fuked.

forget odds, one action leaves me prepared while the other leaves me screwed. I’m not very smart but I can figure out the better approach.


----------



## Jin

My good friend works for Carnival Cruise ships. He was in the elevator with the majority share holder this morning after his (my friends) group had just calculated his personal losses at just under $6B.


----------



## Yaya

Jin said:


> My good friend works for Carnival Cruise ships. He was in the elevator with the majority share holder this morning after his (my friends) group had just calculated his personal losses at just under $6B.



Good time to book a cruise


----------



## Jin

Japan has cancelled all schools for the month of March. 

Italy to decide if all schools and universities to be cancelled for the next two weeks. 

Expect similar disruptions in your neck of the woods!


----------



## CJ

NBC10 Boston: NH’s 1st Coronavirus Patient, Told to Stay Isolated, Went to Event Instead.
https://www.nbcboston.com/news/coronavirus/2nd-presumed-case-coronavirus-new-hampshire/2240615/


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> NBC10 Boston: NH’s 1st Coronavirus Patient, Told to Stay Isolated, Went to Event Instead.
> https://www.nbcboston.com/news/coronavirus/2nd-presumed-case-coronavirus-new-hampshire/2240615/



 We are either in this together and minimize harm or in it for ourselves and cause lots of unnecessary loss.

Don’t be selfish during these times.


----------



## NbleSavage

Twitter is among the 1st companies to tell all of their associates to work remotely.

I find it interesting as per the varying responses to this situation by generation (anecdotally). My Mates all speak of their "Boomer Bosses" who speak proudly about how they can get into any restaurant in their town with no waiting thanks to corona virus and how they expect their employees to show up as per normal and not be "special snowflakes" (this term is used repeatedly by one Boss in particular apparently). 

Admittedly some jobs can't be done remotely (eg. I work with construction teams) however those which can, I've never understood the perceived stigma of not just allowing but encouraging yer people to work remotely in situations like this. My theory is that its more difficult for said bosses to exert authority when they can't directly engage with their people - almost as if employees are being paid to endure, not to get work done, and that by working remotely its in some way less miserable for the employee and therefore cheating the bosses out of their "authority fix".


----------



## Spongy

NbleSavage said:


> Twitter is among the 1st companies to tell all of their associates to work remotely.
> 
> I find it interesting as per the varying responses to this situation by generation (anecdotally). My Mates all speak of their "Boomer Bosses" who speak proudly about how they can get into any restaurant in their town with no waiting thanks to corona virus and how they expect their employees to show up as per normal and not be "special snowflakes" (this term is used repeatedly by one Boss in particular apparently).
> 
> Admittedly some jobs can't be done remotely (eg. I work with construction teams) however those which can, I've never understood the perceived stigma of not just allowing but encouraging yer people to work remotely in situations like this. My theory is that its more difficult for said bosses to exert authority when they can't directly engage with their people - almost as if employees are being paid to endure, not to get work done, and that by working remotely its in some way less miserable for the employee and therefore cheating the bosses out of their "authority fix".



It's the same mindset that causes your grandparents to brag about how they "put in 45 years at Ford" etc...  Meanwhile my generation is job hopping and as a result getting paid more and better benefits.  Studies have repeatedly shown that people who switch jobs/companies every two years at the beginning of their working years make a decent amount more than those who "remain loyal" to a company or brand.


----------



## Iron1

Does anyone manage the insurance portion of a companies business that offers work from home opportunities?

I'm curious if there are restrictions in the policy that cause holes in coverage if employees are working from home. 

Like what would happen if a normal office employee who didn't have the provision to work from home were suddenly instructed to work from home and suffered a slip and fall injury while "on the job"?


----------



## BigGameHunter

NbleSavage said:


> Twitter is among the 1st companies to tell all of their associates to work remotely.
> 
> I find it interesting as per the varying responses to this situation by generation (anecdotally). My Mates all speak of their "Boomer Bosses" who speak proudly about how they can get into any restaurant in their town with no waiting thanks to corona virus and how they expect their employees to show up as per normal and not be "special snowflakes" (this term is used repeatedly by one Boss in particular apparently).
> 
> Admittedly some jobs can't be done remotely (eg. I work with construction teams) however those which can, I've never understood the perceived stigma of not just allowing but encouraging yer people to work remotely in situations like this. My theory is that its more difficult for said bosses to exert authority when they can't directly engage with their people - almost as if employees are being paid to endure, not to get work done, and that by working remotely its in some way less miserable for the employee and therefore cheating the bosses out of their "authority fix".



Fortunately or Unfortunately we have to have a disaster plan for our clients. Complete with Generators, emergency storage and remote working capability so it’s a non issue for me.  I genuinely like the people who work for me and if an office person needs time off for a sick kid then I’ll tell them to log in from home and forward the phone if needed.

I’ve heard he complaints from boomer biz owners (old bastards) on remote working (from home) and its largely centered around the argument that said employee will be Fukien around and not working. Which is silly with all the tech that is out there to check and see if they are working or not. Those kind of employees are going to loaf anytime anyplace. If they are a loafer hen they shouldn’t have a job with you anyway. 

Side note: I’m prepped and sanitary.  10 yrs of having a child with a trach tube was a real eye opener.  So I’ve learned to keep things clean and stayed moderately stocked up with meds, soup, H2O, generator, and a bag of hammers for self defense


----------



## BigGameHunter

Iron1 said:


> Does anyone manage the insurance portion of a companies business that offers work from home opportunities?
> 
> I'm curious if there are restrictions in the policy that cause holes in coverage if employees are working from home.
> 
> Like what would happen if a normal office employee who didn't have the provision to work from home were suddenly instructed to work from home and suffered a slip and fall injury while "on the job"?



No but my worker’s compensation policy is discounted because we provide the option if necessary. 

For some trades working from home will be the norm.


----------



## Jin

Because the US and every other country has been caught off guard, there are extreme shortages of masks. 

So what to do?

LIE TO THE PUBLIC. Assure them that they don’t need masks. Only health care professionals do. 

Don’t horde? Absolutely don’t. 
Don’t wear an N95 mask if you have to go
to a hospital or similar? Go **** yourself. 




There is a huge push to get this false message out. It’s disgraceful. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=x5R8oCRYC5I

The truth would work: we don’t have enough masks for our frontline heath care workers. Please donate your N95 masks to your local hospital.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Winter music festival in Miami is cancelled. Motherfukker and now the shut down to life begins


----------



## Viduus

NbleSavage said:


> Twitter is among the 1st companies to tell all of their associates to work remotely.
> 
> I find it interesting as per the varying responses to this situation by generation (anecdotally). My Mates all speak of their "Boomer Bosses" who speak proudly about how they can get into any restaurant in their town with no waiting thanks to corona virus and how they expect their employees to show up as per normal and not be "special snowflakes" (this term is used repeatedly by one Boss in particular apparently).
> 
> Admittedly some jobs can't be done remotely (eg. I work with construction teams) however those which can, I've never understood the perceived stigma of not just allowing but encouraging yer people to work remotely in situations like this. My theory is that its more difficult for said bosses to exert authority when they can't directly engage with their people - almost as if employees are being paid to endure, not to get work done, and that by working remotely its in some way less miserable for the employee and therefore cheating the bosses out of their "authority fix".



I resist letting my people work from home because - they won’t work.

Youlk get a check in call then three hours of them playing with their cats or organizing their sock drawer. All glad to pull 8 hours of pay though. Simple as that.


----------



## NbleSavage

Viduus said:


> I resist letting my people work from home because - they won’t work.
> 
> Youlk get a check in call then three hours of them playing with their cats or organizing their sock drawer. All glad to pull 8 hours of pay though. Simple as that.



Fire them? Seriously - I'd not lead a team which I felt I needed to line of sight supervise in order to keep them doing their jobs.

There's also McGregor's Theory X and Y regarding labor. 

"Theory X: This view of people suggests that managers must constantly prod workers to perform and must closely control their on-the-job behavior. 

Theory X managers tell people what to do, are very directive, like to be in control, and show little confidence in employees. They often foster dependent, passive, and resentful subordinates."


In contrast, a Theory Y management style is based on a more optimistic view of human nature and assumes the following:


Work is as natural as play or rest. People want to and can be self-directed and self-controlled and will try to achieve organizational goals they believe in.


Workers can be motivated using positive incentives and will try hard to accomplish organizational goals if they believe they will be rewarded for doing so.


Under proper conditions, the average person not only accepts responsibility but seeks it out. Most workers have a relatively high degree of imagination and creativity and are willing to help solve problems."


----------



## Deadhead

NbleSavage said:


> Fire them? Seriously - I'd not lead a team which I felt I needed to line of sight supervise in order to keep them doing their jobs.
> 
> There's also McGregor's Theory X and Y regarding labor.
> 
> "Theory X: This view of people suggests that managers must constantly prod workers to perform and must closely control their on-the-job behavior.
> 
> Theory X managers tell people what to do, are very directive, like to be in control, and show little confidence in employees. They often foster dependent, passive, and resentful subordinates."
> 
> 
> In contrast, a Theory Y management style is based on a more optimistic view of human nature and assumes the following:
> 
> 
> Work is as natural as play or rest. People want to and can be self-directed and self-controlled and will try to achieve organizational goals they believe in.
> 
> 
> Workers can be motivated using positive incentives and will try hard to accomplish organizational goals if they believe they will be rewarded for doing so.
> 
> 
> Under proper conditions, the average person not only accepts responsibility but seeks it out. Most workers have a relatively high degree of imagination and creativity and are willing to help solve problems."



I work in a major plant that makes osb. It is completely run on theory y. It's very interesting to see. We have 1 team leader that kind of overseas the whole plant loosely otherwise we all basically are our own managers and we are rewarded with raises every 6 month if our particular production area stays up to par.


----------



## Iron1

Deadhead said:


> I work in a major plant that makes osb. It is completely run on theory y. It's very interesting to see. We have 1 team leader that kind of overseas the whole plant loosely otherwise we all basically are our own managers and we are rewarded with raises every 6 month if our particular production area stays up to par.



I work manufacturing as well and can see a bit of both. 

Theory X exists when upper management is in the building.

Theory Y is what happens when they're gone for trade shows or technical meetings. The whole executive staff is out for a week at a time a few times throughout the year.

Theory Y is a more productive working environment and significantly more quality of life oriented. I believe this to be because Theory X introduces an element of chaos by those not directly involved in doing the job. The workers know what needs to get done and they have their own ways of doing it. Why wouldn't they? They're the ones doing it day in and day out, anyone would develop their own method. Upper management comes back and starts making decisions based on reports and KPI's while ignoring the details of the job itself. The employees get frustrated that they can't do things the way they need to get done and mistakes happen when they deviate from their own standard practices. Morale drops and output suffers. I see this from my vantage point every single time that paradigm shift happens.

Turnover due to burnout and frustration is high and due to that, the aggregate skill level never rises above entry level. Product quality as a whole suffers and the company feels the only way to fix it is to hire more management to further put the employees under the microscope. Theory X and micromanaging employees is a very expensive way to run a company.


----------



## Joliver

Recycle your N95s with UV-C light bulb exposure...30 min each side. Last line of defense decontamination--bleach. Rinse well, don't wear long. 

Good luck fam. I'll see the fittest of you on the other side of this.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Iron1 said:


> I work manufacturing as well and can see a bit of both.
> 
> Theory X exists when upper management is in the building.
> 
> Theory Y is what happens when they're gone for trade shows or technical meetings. The whole executive staff is out for a week at a time a few times throughout the year.
> 
> Theory Y is a more productive working environment and significantly more quality of life oriented. I believe this to be because Theory X introduces an element of chaos by those not directly involved in doing the job. The workers know what needs to get done and they have their own ways of doing it. Why wouldn't they? They're the ones doing it day in and day out, anyone would develop their own method. Upper management comes back and starts making decisions based on reports and KPI's while ignoring the details of the job itself. The employees get frustrated that they can't do things the way they need to get done and mistakes happen when they deviate from their own standard practices. Morale drops and output suffers. I see this from my vantage point every single time that paradigm shift happens.
> 
> Turnover due to burnout and frustration is high and due to that, the aggregate skill level never rises above entry level. Product quality as a whole suffers and the company feels the only way to fix it is to hire more management to further put the employees under the microscope. Theory X and micromanaging employees is a very expensive way to run a company.



You and Savage should check out the book “Leaders Eat Last” By Simon Sinik if you haven’t already. 

He studies companies the military among others, and writes about success and failures of them. He has several modern day examples of existing successful companies embracing concepts like this and succeeding. Many of them turning their backs from the ashes of old mgmt styles and seeing prosperity for the first time ever.


----------



## SFGiants

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## transcend2007

Did anyone notice in South Korea where the most agressive coronavirus test has been done ... that their fatality rate is .6 (around half of 1%) ... of course very few have heard it because it does not sell ratings ... like 3% to 5% fatality rates ... it's still very serious but needs to be put into proper context which has been my problem with the way the media is covering and parrots are repeating ... everyone needs to be careful where there getting their information from ... and not cry the sky is falling ... rather remain calm ... follow reasonable prevention procedures ... and most of all not panic ... for the record much of the world is panicking mostly due to a horrible job by the media ... and of course by those that parrot them ...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

All I know is my town has this HUGE international food and music festival coming up and they ARE NOT considering canceling it at the moment.  It's probably due to the fact that it is a huge revenue generator in an economically depresses area, but whatever.

On social media, I said the festival organizers and the local government should be subject to being sued if a breakout occurs that can be traced back to that festival.  Whoever thinks it is a good idea to fly in people from all over the world to congregate where nearly 100k people gather over five days, without testing or screening those flying/driving in, deserves what they get!


----------



## rawdeal

SFGiants said:


> View attachment 9351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



I am stealing and tweaking this from another board:

"You won't get this new virus from drinking Corona beer, but you might get Lyme Disease."


----------



## transcend2007

60,000 to 80,000 people die from the flu in the United States each year ... does this keep anyone from doing normal activities ...? 

News Flash .. Coronovirus AIN'T Ebola ... THE AVERAGE PERSON IS NOT GOING TO DIE FROM CORONAVIRUS ...

But you'd never know it because there is so much horrible misinformation about it ... seriously people its time to grow a pair .. this idea of going into hiding in ridiculous ...

Death Stats Yearly (United States only):

Drug:  70,200
Auto:  37,461
Abortion:  623,471 (down from 1,429,247 in 1990)
Somking:  480,000

As I said towards the beginning of this thread and I will repeat it again here ... people are sheep .. they bhah bah bah from what they are told .. they pay little or no attention to things that really matter but act like frightened children when MSNBC states we all need to do XYZ ... when in reality they have no fvcking idea what to do .. they only know if they scare people enough they will keep watching ... and like good little sheep they do ... its enough to make anyone who does even a small amount of independent thought want to check out ...

This goes back to my original question .. who benefits most from the misinformation campaign ... it nearly always comes down to following the money .. Big Media gets increased ratings which = more money (CNN - FOX all of them across the political spectrum - so expect it to continue) ... then more specific to the US or western societies the political opposition (who's ever out of power currently) would be the ones most likely to benefit as the ones in power will get blamed for poor economies .. as well as anything else bad that happens .. again ... there will likely be very little truth .. and the sheep will be lead to slaughter and most of them wont even know it ... think about it the next time you hear a 3%-5% death rate .. whats the point of reporting that even though they know its false ..


----------



## NbleSavage




----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> 60,000 to 80,000 people die from the flu in the United States each year ... does this keep anyone from doing normal activities ...?
> 
> News Flash .. Coronovirus AIN'T Ebola ... THE AVERAGE PERSON IS NOT GOING TO DIE FROM CORONAVIRUS ...
> 
> But you'd never know it because there is so much horrible misinformation about it ... seriously people its time to grow a pair .. this idea of going into hiding in ridiculous ...
> 
> Death Stats Yearly (United States only):
> 
> Drug:  70,200
> Auto:  37,461
> Abortion:  623,471 (down from 1,429,247 in 1990)
> Somking:  480,000
> 
> As I said towards the beginning of this thread and I will repeat it again here ... people are sheep .. they bhah bah bah from what they are told .. they pay little or no attention to things that really matter but act like frightened children when MSNBC states we all need to do XYZ ... when in reality they have no fvcking idea what to do .. they only know if they scare people enough they will keep watching ... and like good little sheep they do ... its enough to make anyone who does even a small amount of independent thought want to check out ...
> 
> This goes back to my original question .. who benefits most from the misinformation campaign ... it nearly always comes down to following the money .. Big Media gets increased ratings which = more money (CNN - FOX all of them across the political spectrum - so expect it to continue) ... then more specific to the US or western societies the political opposition (who's ever out of power currently) would be the ones most likely to benefit as the ones in power will get blamed for poor economies .. as well as anything else bad that happens .. again ... there will likely be very little truth .. and the sheep will be lead to slaughter and most of them wont even know it ... think about it the next time you hear a 3%-5% death rate .. whats the point of reporting that even though they know its false ..



Our healthcare system isn’t able to handle the amount of hospitalizations this disease will precipitate if left to spread unchecked. 

No country’s healthcare system is capable. 

Thats why you are seeng all the quarantines. 

If it helps you process, just think of it as a flu season where the hospitalizations are 10x more. We wouldn’t be able to handle that either. 

My friend in Beijing has been in quarantine for 6 weeks. He can leave his apartment but there aren’t many places open to go to. 

Whatever you think of the current pandemic, it’s going to affect your life here shortly. In a big way. 

Triage is a very real possibility. Look what’s happening in Italy. People are being treated in hospital corridors. 



And the US had been doing a terrible job compared to South Korea and Italy.

now here is MY *speculation*:
Expect more serious consequences in the US than in Italy and South Korea due to mishandling and (my guess) hesitancy to put in place strong travel restrictions until it’s too late.


----------



## Spongy

Jin, as the husband of a front line medical worker I agree with you 100%.  The United States is woefully unprepared to handle the predicted spread.

We live in a country where the vast majority of ER visits are for 1) mental health 2) primary care (because it's more convenient than seeing a PCP) or 3) ailments so insignificant it would infuriate you that the hospitals are required to see them.  

The lack of medical education in this country is mind blowing.  People will be FLOCKING to the ER at the first hint of a sinus infection or other completely unrelated symptom 

The damage has been done and the hand holding our medical systems are REQUIRED to involve themselves in will cause this virus to impact us more than it should.  

I hope I'm wrong but it's too hard to ignore the hysterics that are being spread around.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I think another problem is that the symptoms can be very severe in some people, requring icu care. 10% of cases require icu is a number I heard. There are a lot of different numbers being published with lots of different variables involved though.


----------



## Boytoy

NbleSavage said:


>



  Raise some serious questions in video. 
    Wonder how the professional's say they can tell it wasn't man made? That one guy getting killed and 2 missing lol.  I think is more to it.  
      Why all the countries gotta be so ****ed up?  Is like chinas own 9/11. Crazy power hungry ****s


----------



## Jin

It’s not speculation, it’s mathematics. 

https://mobile.twitter.com/LizSpecht/status/1236095180459003909

read the full thread.

We think in terms of linear growth. Viruses spread exponentially. 

Crash course on compounded growth. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W2rTQpdyCFQ


IF YOU ARE ALARMED BY FACTS. THE ISSUE ISN’T WITH THE FACTS.

-Chris Martenson.


----------



## Jin

Neil deGrasse Tyson regarding the Corona virus. 

“You know what this is? It’s an experiment in whether people will listen to scientists”


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Very important matter, but yes, the media make the sheep (who don't inform themselves, which is majority) overly alarmed.
Media/social media, one of the worst things to hit our times ever. Hate between races, political parties, religion at all-time highs, because everyone is connected.
(And everyone thinks they are an expert). I don't watch the news, I don't use Twatter, FB, etc. All politically owned companies to hoard the masses and control them.

Everything is political these days, from sports, to all movies and commercials, Hollyweird and yes, even politics. Weak minded are everywhere, lemmings...


----------



## Jin

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Very important matter, but yes, the media make the sheep (who don't inform themselves, which is majority) overly alarmed.
> Media/social media, one of the worst things to hit our times ever. Hate between races, political parties, religion at all-time highs, because everyone is connected.
> (And everyone thinks they are an expert). I don't watch the news, I don't use Twatter, FB, etc. All politically owned companies to hoard the masses and control them.
> 
> Everything is political these days, from sports, to all movies and commercials, Hollyweird and yes, even politics. Weak minded are everywhere, lemmings...



Nobody is ready for what’s coming. The media have hardly been alarmist. They’re just as clueless as the average citizen. 

Read the twitter link I posted above. That’s the reality of the situation and I have not heard that information on any mainstream news outlet. 

Know why? It’s in NOBODY’S interest for people to panic. 

CDC and WHO have been downplaying everything from the start. 

Want to blame something? Blame those organizations. 

Pandemics are equal opportunity offenders. They don’t care about your politics. 

No matter how you feel about any of this, Your life will be impacted significantly in the coming weeks. 

Thats the whole point of this thread. To give this community the straight dope on this pandemic and let people make good, informed choices based on science and data and not incompetent media and lying macro agencies.


----------



## Viduus

It’s all very interesting. If I’m being honest... I’ve started worrying about the economy more. 

Since my family is all in age ranges with better odds, the economy is starting to be the biggest “threat” to them.

edit: I was going to make some kind of comment about Tren to get this thread back to lifting but then I realized tren cough may qualify as an underlying condition? Ah oh...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Jin said:


> Neil deGrasse Tyson regarding the Corona virus.
> 
> “You know what this is? It’s an experiment in whether people will listen to scientists”



I never thought I'd live in a society where science and education were so derided. It's really disappointing for me.


----------



## CantTouchThis

Not sure if its been said; however the UK's 4 phases should scare a few people in the UK.

Contain - Delay - Research - Mitigate.

We are still in contain over here, however its a matter of time before we go into delay. It's been publically said that once we go into delay The army and police will start working together and will only respond to *serious* crime.

As I work in one of these forces; rumor has it that people will be contained to certain areas. There may be looting which the police and army will try not to deal with, however if we need to I'm aware that "necessary force may be used". 

This is being treated quite seriously from the public sectors in the UK. They aren't afraid of using lethal force if it needs to be done. What will follow in the next few weeks will decide what happens.


----------



## DF

I find this whole deal unbelievable.  I'm still only paying half attention. I can't help but get some of the BS that's going on here.  I'd think all of this is just common sense.  I guess there is a general lack of it going around.


----------



## rawdeal

Jin said:


> Neil deGrasse Tyson regarding the Corona virus.
> 
> “You know what this is? It’s an experiment in whether people will listen to scientists”



THAT would make a good addition to my vast tee shirt collection, except that the relevance of the Corona virus is so temporary.  Soon, prevailing fear will be proven to have been due to a Democratic hoax, OR, we'll all be dead.  Either way, the tee shirt will have been a waste of money.

Fortunately, I've had a few good years with another deGrasse tee:

"The nice thing about science is that it's true whether or not you believe in it."


----------



## chicago311

as a fire fighter emt:  i would suggest to always wash your hands use hand soap at all times, and if you are real scared wear a mask while in public,  everyone will understand why.


----------



## Joliver

Jin said:


> Neil deGrasse Tyson regarding the Corona virus.
> 
> “You know what this is? It’s an experiment in whether people will listen to scientists”



They hold themselves in too high regard.  They've mismanaged their own credibility by melding social issues into empirical sciences. They've nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Iron1

Joliver said:


> They hold themselves in too high regard.  They've mismanaged their own credibility by melding social issues into empirical sciences. They've nobody to blame but themselves.




Bill Nyes reboot is a good example... 
Nye was never really a scientist but at least he stuck to science stuff before this reboot.


----------



## Iron1

DF said:


> I find this whole deal unbelievable.  I'm still only paying half attention. I can't help but get some of the BS that's going on here.  I'd think all of this is just common sense.  I guess there is a general lack of it going around.



There is no common sense anymore. Look at all the healthy people clamoring for masks...


----------



## DF

I miss the days when the only news was on at 6 & 11pm only.


----------



## Blacktail

The virus will not be the biggest problem. The people going nuts with fear is way more scary!


----------



## DF

Blacktail said:


> The virus will not be the biggest problem. The people going nuts with fear is way more scary!


Did you say something boobs?  avatar is very distracting.


----------



## rawdeal

chicago311 said:


> as a fire fighter emt:  i would suggest to always wash your hands use hand soap at all times, and if you are real scared wear a mask while in public,  everyone will understand why.



Agreed about masked ppl becoming less unusual/more the norm.  Did get me wondering, however, about places like convenience stores and banks that often used to put up signs around Halloween discouraging or forbidding masks and what they will do now.


----------



## Blacktail

DF said:


> Did you say something boobs?  avatar is very distracting.




lol. Very proud of the wife’s boobs.


----------



## Voyagersixone

I have to go back and read through this thread some but wanted to share...

not sure how much of it is a government regulation, but my partner’s office just read a set of policies requiring:

that HR be notified of any travel
if any “risk” countries are visited a 14-day self quarantine is required 
snack day is rescinded


----------



## BigSwolePump

Blacktail said:


> lol. Very proud of the wife’s boobs.


 ooooh a new pic


----------



## BigSwolePump

Voyagersixone said:


> I have to go back and read through this thread some but wanted to share...
> 
> not sure how much of it is a government regulation, but my partner’s office just read a set of policies requiring:
> 
> that HR be notified of any travel
> if any “risk” countries are visited a 14-day self quarantine is required
> snack day is rescinded



As much as I am aggravated with the hype of this thing, I can totally understand this one.


----------



## rawdeal

Blacktail said:


> lol. Very proud of the wife’s boobs.



Did you turn the thermostat *way* down for that pic?   :32 (19):


----------



## Jin

Italy’s PM just put the entire country on lockdown. 

Pure speculation on my part:
The most worrying thing for me in regards to the US is that we’re WAY behind the testing and containment game. 

If the US has to radically slow down the spread of the virus then the president may have to consider instituting Martial Law.

Nation wide martial law isn’t precedented in modern times. 

Americans don’t like their freedom taken away but that’s what’s going to have to happen to slow the spread. Whether through local government or the Feds. 

Tanks and soldiers in the streets would be a nightmare scenario. 

2nd amendment rights advocates would be up in arms and that’s very dangerous. 

Not saying this will happen. But it’s not out of the question.


----------



## The Tater

As long as the bacon shortage never comes to fruition, we should be fine.


----------



## Bro Bundy

The new world order


----------



## Joliver

Iron1 said:


> There is no common sense anymore. Look at all the healthy people clamoring for masks...



In my defense....I already had the stockpile. 



Jin said:


> Italy’s PM just put the entire country on lockdown.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part:
> The most worrying thing for me in regards to the US is that we’re WAY behind the testing and containment game.
> 
> If the US has to radically slow down the spread of the virus then the president may have to consider instituting Martial Law.
> 
> Nation wide martial law isn’t precedented in modern times.
> 
> Americans don’t like their freedom taken away but that’s what’s going to have to happen to slow the spread. Whether through local government or the Feds.
> 
> Tanks and soldiers in the streets would be a nightmare scenario.
> 
> 2nd amendment rights advocates would be up in arms and that’s very dangerous.
> 
> Not saying this will happen. But it’s not out of the question.



The government using a tragedy to permanently flex it's muscle? Never happen. *Cough* Patriot act *cough*.... excuse me. I got choked up.


----------



## Seeker

Blacktail said:


> lol. Very proud of the wife’s boobs.


.those are some seriously nice boobs.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Jin said:


> Italy’s PM just put the entire country on lockdown.
> 
> Pure speculation on my part:
> The most worrying thing for me in regards to the US is that we’re WAY behind the testing and containment game.
> 
> If the US has to radically slow down the spread of the virus then the president may have to consider instituting Martial Law.
> 
> Nation wide martial law isn’t precedented in modern times.
> 
> Americans don’t like their freedom taken away but that’s what’s going to have to happen to slow the spread. Whether through local government or the Feds.
> 
> Tanks and soldiers in the streets would be a nightmare scenario.
> 
> 2nd amendment rights advocates would be up in arms and that’s very dangerous.
> 
> Not saying this will happen. But it’s not out of the question.




I was living in New Orleans during Katrina, but I did evacuate. Chaos ensued. Multiple branches of authority were doing whatever the hell they wanted, making up new rules as they went along, including taking the guns of law abiding people. Read about it in Todd Masson's "The Great New Orleans Gun Grab." An incredible book with true stories about the insanity that went on down here.

Modern day martial law is a joke. I don't honestly know how I would have handled it if they had tried to take my guns in a situation like that. It's you vs everyone, including the police, law abiding citizen or not.


----------



## BigSwolePump

I'm a doctor and an Infectious Diseases Specialist. I've been at this for more than 20 years seeing sick patients on a daily basis. I have worked in inner city hospitals and in the poorest slums of Africa. HIV-AIDS, Hepatitis,TB, SARS, Measles, Shingles, Whooping cough, Diphtheria...there is little I haven't been exposed to in my profession. And with notable exception of SARS, very little has left me feeling vulnerable, overwhelmed or downright scared. 

I am not scared of Covid-19. I am concerned about the implications of a novel infectious agent that has spread the world over and continues to find new footholds in different soil.  I am rightly concerned for the welfare of those who are elderly, in frail health or disenfranchised who stand to suffer mostly, and disproportionately, at the hands of this new scourge. But I am not scared of Covid-19.

What I am scared about is the loss of reason and wave of fear that has induced the masses of society into a spellbinding spiral of panic, stockpiling obscene quantities of anything that could fill a bomb shelter adequately in a post-apocalyptic world. I am scared of the N95 masks that are stolen from hospitals and urgent care clinics where they are actually needed for front line healthcare providers and instead are being donned in airports, malls, and coffee lounges, perpetuating even more fear and suspicion of others. I am scared that our hospitals will be overwhelmed with anyone who thinks they " probably don't have it but may as well get checked out no matter what because you just never know..." and those with heart failure, emphysema, pneumonia and  strokes will pay the price for overfilled ER waiting rooms with only so many doctors and nurses to assess. 

I am scared that travel restrictions will become so far reaching that weddings will be canceled, graduations missed and family reunions will not materialize. And well, even that big party called the Olympic Games...that could be kyboshed too. Can you even 
imagine?

I'm scared those same epidemic fears will limit trade, harm partnerships in multiple sectors, business and otherwise and ultimately culminate in a global recession. 

But mostly, I'm scared about what message we are telling our kids when faced with a threat. Instead of reason, rationality, openmindedness and altruism, we are telling them to panic, be fearful, suspicious, reactionary and self-interested.

Covid-19 is nowhere near over. It will be coming to a city, a hospital, a friend, even a family member near you at some point. Expect it.  Stop waiting to be surprised further. The fact is the virus itself will not likely do much harm when it arrives. But our own behaviors and "fight for yourself above all else" attitude could prove disastrous. 

I implore you all. Temper fear with reason, panic with patience and uncertainty with education. We have an opportunity to learn a great deal about health hygiene and limiting the spread of innumerable transmissible diseases in our society. Let's meet this challenge together in the best spirit of compassion for others, patience, and above all, an unfailing effort to seek truth, facts and knowledge as opposed to conjecture, speculation and catastrophizing.

Facts not fear. Clean hands. Open hearts.
Our children will thank us for it.

#washurhands #geturflushot #respect #patiencenotpanic

-Abdu Sharkawy
Infectious disease specialist
 University Health Network, Toronto Canada.


----------



## CJ

Mayor of Boston was hinting around that the marathon might be cancelled. 

Dammit, this was the year thst I was going to run that 26.2!!!  :32 (17):


----------



## Jin

Italian head of Coronavirus ICU network interviewed on British television. 

No US politics and no hidden agenda. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9mrPHO-nkVE


----------



## Jin

Joe Rogen interviews Head of U of Minnesota infectious disease. Clip. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cZFhjMQrVts


----------



## CJ

People are taking this to a weird level.

At Target yesterday, to buy a few things for school for my daughter. Lots of bare shelves, some were puzzling. Apparently there was a run on deodorant?!? :32 (18):

Also, I was there to get her a new lunch bag for school, as she spilled yogurt in her old one and it kind of smells now. THERE WAS A RUN ON KID'S LUNCH BOXES!!!! :32 (18): There were only two in the store, both Minecraft themed.


----------



## DF

My wife went to Costco yesterday to get “supplies “.  She asked about hand sanitizer.  She was told because she was an elite member she could get some when it came in.  They are limiting how much you can get and they will be handing it out at thier pharmacy.  It will not be stocked on shelves.  More importantly she got me 3 bottles  of vodka.


----------



## Gadawg

Jin said:


> Joe Rogen interviews Head of U of Minnesota infectious disease. Clip.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cZFhjMQrVts




This was a very good listen all around. Learn how much your govt has lied to you about this virus


----------



## Jin

WHO finally declares a pandemic. 

THIS CHANGES NOTHING. 

Why?

Because its been a pandemic for weeks.


----------



## Boytoy

Gadawg said:


> This was a very good listen all around. Learn how much your govt has lied to you about this virus



9/11.     . . . . . . .


----------



## DevilDoc87

Here’s my thoughts ... posted to fb rhenother day.. 

source: Johns Hopkins



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



in conclusion, it seems there would be more economical issues arising from the fear mongering of news outlets to get more viewers and ratings. 
marshal law could be out in effect, stock markets crash, economy collapse .. hell all possibilities. 

Just be diligent and also don’t bathe in sanitizer, your body still needs germs to keep your immune system going strong.


----------



## DevilDoc87

Royal Caribbean cruise line uses vodka water to sanitize linens and shit if I’m not mistaken .. a friend of line is like a cruise director or some shit 



DF said:


> My wife went to Costco yesterday to get “supplies “.  She asked about hand sanitizer.  She was told because she was an elite member she could get some when it came in.  They are limiting how much you can get and they will be handing it out at thier pharmacy.  It will not be stocked on shelves.  More importantly she got me 3 bottles  of vodka.


----------



## Yaya

Nobody to US from Europe ...only UK


----------



## Jin

Yaya said:


> Nobody to US from Europe ...only UK



Way. Too. Late. 

Totally ineffective. It’s in the US. Focus should
be on slowing the spread within the US. 

Case
case
case

cluster
cluster 

BOOM.


----------



## transcend2007

The guy Joe Rogan was interviewing talked about how people dont understand that coronavirus is expanding exponentially ... he even used China as the example ... I did not hear his explanation or reasoning for why China's daily new cases have dropped from over 2,000 per day to now less than 200 per day ... it just does not appear to be exponential ...


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Way. Too. Late.
> 
> Totally ineffective. It’s in the US. Focus should
> be on slowing the spread within the US.
> 
> Case
> case
> case
> 
> cluster
> cluster
> 
> BOOM.



I have a new plan... buy fish tank oxygen pumps and the air stones. That and some duct tape will make a great personal oxygen supply.


----------



## Boytoy

transcend2007 said:


> The guy Joe Rogan was interviewing talked about how people dont understand that coronavirus is expanding exponentially ... he even used China as the example ... I did not hear his explanation or reasoning for why China's daily new cases have dropped from over 2,000 per day to now less than 200 per day ... it just does not appear to be exponential ...



Quarantine


----------



## Bobbyloads

Damn..... shit got real super fast.


fyi who ever has corporations make sure you take advantage of the low interest SBA loans trump just founded take the loan and once shit goes bust start investing it I was not a believer until tonight nba season suspended travel ban wow I wonder what’s going to happen at work tomorrow I work in transportation shits gonna get wild


----------



## transcend2007

Boytoy said:


> Quarantine



That's my point ... many things could retard or even stop the coronavirus progression ... the first wave of medications will be out within 30 to 60 days ... spring and summer always have an impact on slowing pandemic growth ... not to mention the practices of countries like South Korea who are implementing to reduce fatality rates to .07% and will like be reduced much further ... and that does not count the vaccines China will be initiating trials in as soon as April ...

I'd not recommend buying your barrial plot quite yet ... if dooms day dipshlts profits were ever correct we'd already be extinct ... the human race is not nearly as fragile as some would think ...


----------



## Bro Bundy

Nba season has been cancelled ..


----------



## Voyagersixone

Can someone explain to me the run on toilet paper
Of all the things that people need in a crisis that are usually gotten - this isnt it


----------



## Boytoy

transcend2007 said:


> the human race is not nearly as fragile as some would think ...



Or as smart


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> That's my point ... many things could retard or even stop the coronavirus progression ... the first wave of medications will be out within 30 to 60 days ... spring and summer always have an impact on slowing pandemic growth ... not to mention the practices of countries like South Korea who are implementing to reduce fatality rates to .07% and will like be reduced much further ... and that does not count the vaccines China will be initiating trials in as soon as April ...
> 
> I'd not recommend buying your barrial plot quite yet ... if dooms day dipshlts profits were ever correct we'd already be extinct ... the human race is not nearly as fragile as some would think ...



Is this willful ignorance or are you really this misinformed?

Do you even know what a pandemic is?

AIDS is a pandemic. Is that slowed down by summer temperatures?

No data on SARS or MERS (Coronaviruses) show that seasons had a deteriorating effect. MERS spread easily in 110 degree desserts where camels were the reservoir. 

Which medications will be available in 2 months time?

And to top it off you are now claiming a death rate LOWER than that of the flu?

NEWS FLASH: different countries will have different case fatality rates. The US is not South Korea. In fact, 40% of our population is obese: a significant underlying health issue. We have no idea how that’ll play out. 

China isn’t the FDA. Vaccines are at least a year out. 

Nobody is saying this is the end of the world. For your sake I hope you don’t need any care in a hospital over the next 4 months.

the only way to reduce fatalities is to increase available intensive care/ventilators. 

Funny how YOU love calling people sheep. 

Baaaah!


----------



## DevilDoc87

Isk maybe no one read my post
with sources from
johns Hopkins and common sense

its been happening for billions of years the morbidity rate and mortality rate is nearly negligible and is no where near the problem people are making it out to be.. H1N1 still has it best.. **** the flu has it beat by the numbers...  yes let’s shut everything down crash marshal law and crash the market. 

weeee


----------



## DevilDoc87

And so what it’s natures way of culling the herd.. this planet cannot sustain everyone for all time. 

btw the morbidity rate is like .00024% with a. Fatality rate of the 805 cases in somethijg like 9% ..: still scared?


----------



## transcend2007

Jin said:


> Is this willful ignorance or are you really this misinformed?
> 
> Do you even know what a pandemic is?
> 
> AIDS is a pandemic. Is that slowed down by summer temperatures?
> 
> No data on SARS or MERS (Coronaviruses) show that seasons had a deteriorating effect. MERS spread easily in 110 degree desserts where camels were the reservoir.
> 
> Which medications will be available in 2 months time?
> 
> And to top it off you are now claiming a death rate LOWER than that of the flu?
> 
> NEWS FLASH: different countries will have different case fatality rates. The US is not South Korea. In fact, 40% of our population is obese: a significant underlying health issue. We have no idea how that’ll play out.
> 
> China isn’t the FDA. Vaccines are at least a year out.
> 
> Nobody is saying this is the end of the world. For your sake I hope you don’t need any care in a hospital over the next 4 months.
> 
> the only way to reduce fatalities is to increase available intensive care/ventilators.
> 
> Funny how YOU love calling people sheep.
> 
> Baaaah!



I'd say some people are sheep others are parrots ... I think you made the wrong animal noise ... lol


----------



## DevilDoc87

This has far more economical repercussions than health issues via morons watching the news outlets spew diarrhea for ratings and politician doing just the same


----------



## DevilDoc87

Oh and hey guys missed y’all


----------



## Hinderluck

informative and helpful.big thanks! keep us posted.


----------



## Jin

DevilDoc87 said:


> And so what it’s natures way of culling the herd.. this planet cannot sustain everyone for all time.
> 
> btw the morbidity rate is like .00024% with a. Fatality rate of the 805 cases in somethijg like 9% ..: still scared?



Nobody is scared. 

It’s a ****ing joke that we are So underprepared that this “less-of-a-big-deal-than-the-flu” is going to cause massive loss all throughout the US (and the world) for months on end. 

Appalled. Not scared. 

Like it or not you guys are about to lose a lot of freedoms and have massive economic and daily quality of life losses. 

Same as here. 

I’m sick and tired of people labeling plain Talk as “fear” or “panic”. 

Things aren’t what you think they are. They aren’t what they seem to be. They are what they are. And the sooner you get that through your heads the easier the next 3+ months will be. 

This isnt my “cause”. I simply came to prepare you all for what’s coming.

Take it or leave it.


----------



## Boogieman

Jin;593888
This isnt my “cause”. I simply came to prepare you all for what’s coming.

Take it or leave it.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thanks Jin for trying to give us all a bit of preparation!!!!!


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> I'd say some people are sheep others are parrots ... I think you made the wrong animal noise ... lol



And your inability to assess and accept the current situation paired with your inept ability to think critically, probably qualifies you for a high paying role at the CDC or WHO. 

You should apply for a job


----------



## Gadawg

Im with Jin. You fox news folks are about to get a big wake up call. Sure sounds like even that obese orange guy realizes that now. But whatever. People believe what they wish.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DevilDoc87 said:


> And so what it’s natures way of culling the herd.. this planet cannot sustain everyone for all time.
> 
> btw the morbidity rate is like .00024% with a. Fatality rate of the 805 cases in somethijg like 9% ..: still scared?


You should be scared . No one really knows what’s going to happen with this . I’m scared because I know how dumb people are today specially Americans


----------



## Viduus

Voyagersixone said:


> Can someone explain to me the run on toilet paper
> Of all the things that people need in a crisis that are usually gotten - this isnt it



Thought I answered this one before....

Self isolation is going to suck a lot when your dragging your ass outside on the grass :32 (1):


----------



## Viduus

transcend2007 said:


> That's my point ... many things could retard or even stop the coronavirus progression ... the first wave of medications will be out within 30 to 60 days ... spring and summer always have an impact on slowing pandemic growth ... not to mention the practices of countries like South Korea who are implementing to reduce fatality rates to .07% and will like be reduced much further ... and that does not count the vaccines China will be initiating trials in as soon as April ...
> 
> I'd not recommend buying your barrial plot quite yet ... if dooms day dipshlts profits were ever correct we'd already be extinct ... the human race is not nearly as fragile as some would think ...



Haven’t you been advocating AGAINST everything South Korea is doing?

I think what Jin, myself and others are saying is we should be prepared for those exact measures. Not rollover and die.

Devil Doc, 
My worry is not for myself or my kids. It’s my part in society quickly transferring the virus to those 60+ or with compromised immune systems. If they all come down with it at the same time... many won’t be treated sufficiently and the mortality rate is significantly higher then 3.5%. 

“Flattening the curve” or spreading out demand on medical services will save lives. I don’t want to kill grandma just because I felt like going to a baseball game.


----------



## DF

DevilDoc87 said:


> Royal Caribbean cruise line uses vodka water to sanitize linens and shit if I’m not mistaken .. a friend of line is like a cruise director or some shit



Nobody is getting my vodka!!


----------



## CJ

DF said:


> Nobody is getting my vodka!!



Your piss is now hand sanitizer!


----------



## DF

Alright!  I’m paying more attention to this dilly.  I did order up some IV bags just in case.  The last place anyone should go is the hospital.  Fuk that!


----------



## DF

My brother has a planned trip to Thailand that leaves tonight.  I shoot him a text while watching the president.  He says “they haven’t canceled my flight yet.” . I then say it’s not about going it’s about getting back.  Then he says “I don’t think they consider Thailand Europe.” &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56904;.  Then I gave up....


----------



## Jin

Seems like there are some HIV antiviral drugs that are showing promise in treatment. Also chloroquine (an anti malarial). 

If you are super paranoid and have access to somebody who can write you a Rx: 500mg chloroquine daily for 10-14 days after symptoms has shown to be an effective treatment in Korea. Which could explain why the numbers there are different. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7F1cnWup9M

So, that’s one thing that Trancend did get right

————

US and Japan are 10-14 days behind Italy. 

Expect hospitals to be overrun. 
Triage etc.


----------



## BigGameHunter

I repo’d a car a couple of hours ago. I found a cell phone inside. As not to be tracked...I confiscated it to turn it off. Being the nosey fuk that I am while looking for nudes I caught an earlier conversation. Below are some text messages from two dumb bitches. 

CELL OWNER 
What are you doing to prep for Global Pandemic 
REPLY
Girl I cleaned the house and put all our shoes outside 
CELL Owner
This is very scary 
Should I go to the KISS concert tonight? I just spent $50 on makeup. 

REPLY
Yeah, KISS is on top of all this they canceled the personal meet and greets but the show is still on


----------



## The Tater

Oh Lord, this whole deal is overblown. Just because you contract it DOES NOT mean you will ****ing die. I blame sensationalism in the media for this bullshit. I’ve got plenty of spam, sh*t tickets and ammunition so let’s get this party started!


----------



## The Tater

Bro Bundy said:


> You should be scared . No one really knows what’s going to happen with this . I’m scared because I know how dumb people are today specially Americans



No doubt that people in large groups are stupid.


----------



## Iron1

The Tater said:


> No doubt that people in large groups are stupid.



As they say, "A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it." - Kay, Men in Black.


----------



## Boytoy

Said they believe has arrived in my town.  Sure it has.  Stocked up on ammo this morning just in case!


----------



## Spongy

I've spent the last 7 years building (by hand) a small cabin on a large plot of land way out in the country.  Closest residence is miles away.  Solar energy, running water from reservoirs, wood burning heat, fully electric cooking range powered by the solar panels or generators if needed.  There is only one way into the property due to cliffs, etc.  

No one even knows it exists because it was just "useless" acres of woods I bought.  Hell, it even has a lake with fish in it.  

I was doing all this just for fun, but I'm peacing the **** out if it ever comes to martial law.  too many crazy people.


----------



## Iron1




----------



## transcend2007

Jin said:


> Seems like there are some HIV antiviral drugs that are showing promise in treatment. Also chloroquine (an anti malarial).
> 
> If you are super paranoid and have access to somebody who can write you a Rx: 500mg chloroquine daily for 10-14 days after symptoms has shown to be an effective treatment in Korea. Which could explain why the numbers there are different.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7F1cnWup9M
> 
> So, that’s one thing that Trancend did get right
> 
> ————
> 
> US and Japan are 10-14 days behind Italy.
> 
> Expect hospitals to be overrun.
> Triage etc.



For the record I do appreciate this conversation ... my only issue is that you and others (especially big agenda driven US media) are speaking as if the worse case scenario is what is going to happen ... all I've really been saying in this thread is that there are many unknowns ... and this sky is falling message is creating the worse case economic reality ... there are consequences ... even if coronavirus is controlled the economic devastation that is happening and will continue to happen will likely have far more serious implications ... whoever said I was against what is being done in South Korea has not read my posts carefully ... I believe correct action such as track, test, and treat should be done ... what I'm against is saying 45 million people are going to die and you're likely one of them ... 

I'm also a proponent of facts ... age and comprised immune systems seem to be the most at risk ... there is no evidence at this time being overweight is a risk factor to being more susceptible to this disease ... it may be it may not be ... stating it as fact is not scientific it is conjecture ... the reason South Korea is doing best is both their testing regimen and the age of who actually caught the virus ... the facts are the average age of people who have died is over 70 ... you can dance around it try to come up with anecdotal cases that are outside of the trend ... the fact remains coronavirus kills elderly people and those with compromised immune systems ... while stating everyone is at risk does create more far more attention and fear it actually does more harm because it stops people from focusing on these populations that are most at risk ... of course when you understand the objective is to create any condition that increases TV ratings you quickly understand what's happening... as I said in my first post on this topic ... follow the money ... that is the main reason for this panic ... this situation has been handled completely wrong by the media ... it could have been handled far better ... by getting out facts not propaganda ...

Only time will tell what will actually happen ... one thing for sure is the world economy needs a respirator ...


----------



## NbleSavage

Market pause instituted in the US, 2nd time this week. Trading could be halted if the market continues to decline.


----------



## BigSwolePump

With all of this hysteria around a flu virus, maybe we should consider nuclear warfare. Just drop bombs on everyone and anyone who survives can start a new civilization of people who actually understand that every fuking thing is not a doomsday event.

My god people are such victims these day.

This budweiservirus gives you flu like symptoms. You know, fever runny nose, and respiratory issues like coughing and congestion. I have had this a handful of times. I survived and so did you. Who gives a fuk if it spreads faster? So you get a fever and a cough? You get rest, drink fluids and you get better. 

I don't want to get it but I don't want the flu either and I am not and have not ever been scared to get it. I have never gotten the flu shot but always wore a condom. You aren't getting cancer, aids or polio. Get a grip men for fuksake!!


----------



## Boogieman

Jin, I think your spot on about the disruption in our lives. It started about a week ago. Stores shelves are starting to get bare, weird thing was toilet paper and paper towels were one of the first items to dissapear off shelves. People afraid they going to have to wipe with their hand or what?

The economy is going down the shitter, think we have lost greater than 25% of money in the markets depending on how you have positioned your portfolio. 

Any big events where lots of people gather are being shut down. To get in a Dr. office if you have shortness of breath are sneezing and have a fever you are directed to the ER instead. 

My question to you all is how in the fuk can a virus cause this much disruption? Is it the unknown about the virus? Or is there something more to this virus that we are not being told yet?


----------



## NbleSavage

Boogieman said:


> Jin, I think your spot on about the disruption in our lives. It started about a week ago. Stores shelves are starting to get bare, weird thing was toilet paper and paper towels were one of the first items to dissapear off shelves. People afraid they going to have to wipe with their hand or what?
> 
> The economy is going down the shitter, think we have lost greater than 25% of money in the markets depending on how you have positioned your portfolio.
> 
> Any big events where lots of people gather are being shut down. To get in a Dr. office if you have shortness of breath are sneezing and have a fever you are directed to the ER instead.
> 
> My question to you all is how in the fuk can a virus cause this much disruption? Is it the unknown about the virus? Or is there something more to this virus that we are not being told yet?



Fookin' aye. I got up into the north / north west last night for some work. Stopped out today to get groceries and there's panic in the streets. No toilet paper, no antibacterial soap, no hand sanitizer. All the stores are apparently sold out. Folks up here are legit leaving work early trying to get the last rolls of toilet paper from wherever they can find it.


----------



## Uncle manny

This has gotten a bit ridiculous and shows how people can be such sheep. The media says something and then people flock in pandemonium with out doing any research of wtf is actually going on outside of what channel ... said. Not trying to be an ignorant dick and say there’s nothing at all going on, but I’d say the fear instilled is doing more damage than good.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Uncle manny said:


> This has gotten a bit ridiculous and shows how people can be such sheep. The media says something and then people flock in pandemonium with out doing any research of wtf is actually going on outside of what channel ... said. Not trying to be an ignorant dick and say there’s nothing at all going on, but I’d say the fear instilled is doing more damage than good.



I am still floored that people are this terrified over a flu like virus....a fever, a cough and a runny nose...are you kidding me?!?!?!!!!

I have lost faith in the majority of humans who literally fear anything that they are told to. A society of victims...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I miss you guys. My business sells disinfectant and hand sanitizer so I haven't had much time for web surfing.


----------



## NbleSavage

The Dow is off appx 10% today. 

"Dow slips 2,000 points as Trump coronavirus response disappoints, Fed funding boost fades

US stocks plunged deeper into the red on Thursday after President Donald Trump's address to the nation on Wednesday night failed to calm investors' concerns about the economic fallout from the coronavirus outbreak.


Selling was so pronounced in the opening minutes that a marketwide circuit breaker was enacted, halting trading for 15 minutes.
All three major US indexes fell roughly 7% in afternoon trading. The S&P 500 and the tech-heavy Nasdaq opened more than 20% below their recent highs, putting them in bear-market territory. The Dow Jones industrial average, which closed in a bear market on Wednesday, extended losses.


Trump's remarks about the coronavirus outbreak — which lacked clarity about economic stimulus measures — spurred overnight futures losses that carried into Thursday trading. Trump also announced a 30-day European travel ban, adding to trepidation as airline stocks tumbled."


----------



## MrRippedZilla

The FTSE 100 has just had its biggest one day fall since 1720. Eclipsing 2008. Eclipsing the great depression. Eclipsing the Napoleonic wars. This is mirrored across other equity markets too. If you think this is the appropriate reaction to this virus then, with all due respect, you're a ****ing idiot. 

This ridiculous market reaction, by the way, is driven by the ridiculous political decisions being made across the globe in response to this virus. And those political decisions are fueling the media driven panic that people are 100% falling for. In other words, the stupidity of humans is leading us to a global recession. Not the virus. The reaction to the virus.

This is why I'm a misanthropist folks. People, in general, are idiots. They cause their own downfalls consistently throughout history. This is just another example.


----------



## Iron1

MrRippedZilla said:


> The FTSE 100 has just had its biggest one day fall since 1720. Eclipsing 2008. Eclipsing the great depression. Eclipsing the Napoleonic wars. This is mirrored across other equity markets too. If you think this is the appropriate reaction to this virus then, with all due respect, you're a ****ing idiot.
> 
> This ridiculous market reaction, by the way, is driven by the ridiculous political decisions being made across the globe in response to this virus. And those political decisions are fueling the media driven panic that people are 100% falling for. In other words, the stupidity of humans is leading us to a global recession. Not the virus. The reaction to the virus



Yep, agree 100%. We are seeing in real time just how the market works. Long term trends are dictated by financial performance, short term is almost entirely emotional. 

People who were invested who decided to pull out and sell low are giving away free money to anyone with a shred of common Sense


----------



## Bro Bundy

MrRippedZilla said:


> The FTSE 100 has just had its biggest one day fall since 1720. Eclipsing 2008. Eclipsing the great depression. Eclipsing the Napoleonic wars. This is mirrored across other equity markets too. If you think this is the appropriate reaction to this virus then, with all due respect, you're a ****ing idiot.
> 
> This ridiculous market reaction, by the way, is driven by the ridiculous political decisions being made across the globe in response to this virus. And those political decisions are fueling the media driven panic that people are 100% falling for. In other words, the stupidity of humans is leading us to a global recession. Not the virus. The reaction to the virus.
> 
> This is why I'm a misanthropist folks. People, in general, are idiots. They cause their own downfalls consistently throughout history. This is just another example.


I had to google misanthropist lol but yes Im a huge misanthropist it turns out!


----------



## transcend2007

It is interesting to see that there are 2 camps emerging .. #1 - Feels the world is overreacting to what's happened thus far with corona-virus ... Camp #2 appears to believe that not nearly enough has been done ... and that the sky has only begin to fall ... 

I'm curious what the political affiliations make up each camp and if there is a correlation .. does political affiliation have anything to do with which side of the discussion you fall on ...

As I've shared before I am conservative due to my business ownership background of more than 20 years ... 

Is it possible that this comes down to a very simple concept ... I'm with Trump or I'm against Trump (Trump is the devil ... and of course Trump and anyone who voted for him is a RACIST) ....

Is it possible the For Trumpers crowd believe this is a HUGE overreaction ... Against Trump .... The sky is falling .. I am counting the minutes until everyone dies .... because of course MSNBC told me so ...

As Zilla stated above .. the reaction is what has crushed economies world wide ... corona-virus effects are largely unknown at this point .... I believe he also said the average person is a complete idiot .. I called them sheep ... but I largely agree with that sentiment ....

I believe it is not too late .. cooler heads in the end will prevail ... it may take several months ... but at the end of the day its an economic cycle .. things go up and down ... causes change but human behavior does not ... the world has been through FAR WORSE .. any who do not believe that ... look at the casualty numbers of world war 1 and 2 ... tens of millions died ... what's changed is 24 hours news cycle is in effect ... when the average bhah baa baa sheep hears 4,000 people have died .. they panic ....in world war 2 approximately 70,000,000 people died .. around 3% of the world population .... thank God there was no left wing press back in 1940 ... if there were we'd all likely be speaking German about now ... again some historical perspective needs to be considered ... get and stay informed but do not panicking .. and stop suggesting others need to bhah baa baa I mean panic either ...


----------



## Boogieman

BigSwolePump said:


> I am still floored that people are this terrified over a flu like virus....a fever, a cough and a runny nose...are you kidding me?!?!?!!!!
> 
> I have lost faith in the majority of humans who literally fear anything that they are told to. A society of victims...



I just got a memo from an ICU Dr. Whos on the front lines dealing with Covid 19.

There is for sure a reason to be worried, this virus is not just killing the old and very young. It is killing healthy individuals with no prior history of any major ailments to include breathing issues. 

And one strange thing to note is these patients not all but some are dying of cardiac arrest. 

Also one last thing is just as soon as a patient starts to turn a corner and get better they get hit with it again. This is nothing to mess around with. Do everything you can to avoid getting it!!!!

Be careful out there!


----------



## Bro Bundy

transcend2007 said:


> It is interesting to see that there are 2 camps emerging .. #1 - Feels the world is overreacting to what's happened thus far with corona-virus ... Camp #2 appears to believe that not nearly enough has been done ... and that the sky has only begin to fall ...
> 
> I'm curious what the political affiliations make up each camp and if there is a correlation .. does political affiliation have anything to do with which side of the discussion you fall on ...
> 
> As I've shared before I am conservative due to my business ownership background of more than 20 years ...
> 
> Is it possible that this comes down to a very simple concept ... I'm with Trump or I'm against Trump (Trump is the devil ... and of course Trump and anyone who voted for him is a RACIST) ....
> 
> Is it possible the For Trumpers crowd believe this is a HUGE overreaction ... Against Trump .... The sky is falling .. I am counting the minutes until everyone dies .... because of course MSNBC told me so ...
> 
> As Zilla stated above .. the reaction is what has crushed economies world wide ... corona-virus effects are largely unknown at this point .... I believe he also said the average person is a complete idiot .. I called them sheep ... but I largely agree with that sentiment ....
> 
> I believe it is not too late .. cooler heads in the end will prevail ... it may take several months ... but at the end of the day its an economic cycle .. things go up and down ... causes change but human behavior does not ... the world has been through FAR WORSE .. any who do not believe that ... look at the casualty numbers of world war 1 and 2 ... tens of millions died ... what's changed is 24 hours news cycle is in effect ... when the average bhah baa baa sheep hears 4,000 people have died .. they panic ....in world war 2 approximately 70,000,000 people died .. around 3% of the world population .... thank God there was no left wing press back in 1940 ... if there were we'd all likely be speaking German about now ... again some historical perspective needs to be considered ... get and stay informed but do not panicking .. and stop suggesting others need to bhah baa baa I mean panic either ...


I believe satanic pedo are out to kill us and make our lives suck ,this is just one more of their tricks


----------



## dk8594

Ohio just closed their schools for the next three weeks and Costco is out of toilet paper.  WTF is going on?!?!


----------



## Beserker

Bro Bundy said:


> I believe satanic pedo are out to kill us and make our lives suck ,this is just one more of their tricks








Don’t think for a second that package Amazon just delivered from China didn’t have someone doing the same thing...


----------



## Joliver

This is not a "nothing burger." 

You people think you're young and heathy, well, you aren't. How many of you have high BP from gear? It's a mortality risk factor with coronavirus. We all know we sacrifice our health for physical goals in here. It's not a fools errand to believe we may be in a slightly more "at risk" population. You aren't cool in thinking "why are all these sheep so scared"....you're a fool. If there's a .0001% chance it's bad and you didn't prepare so you could sound cool--don't come asking for my water, or I'll canoe your head and keep your woman. 

China was able to control it with drones that took temps from the air and forcibly quarantined people. We're a freedom loving country with rights. Nobody remember the Ebola nurse that just said "**** your quarantine" and walked out into the public? 

There's only one thing that is stopping this---warmer weather. Until it gets here, it's going to spiral out of control. If I'm wrong, I just have a few extra pounds of rice, beans, spam, salt, sugar, oats, and peanut butter. If you're wrong, you and your family will have to beg the government to provide for you. 

If you're too stupid to run a bathtub full of water and leave it as an emergency supply and to know 8 drops of regular bleach purifies a gallon of water when you need it, then you're too stupid to help me set up a new society after the culling. 

I've always prepared for the worst. I've never been surprised.


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> It is interesting to see that there are 2 camps emerging .. #1 - Feels the world is overreacting to what's happened thus far with corona-virus ... Camp #2 appears to believe that not nearly enough has been done ... and that the sky has only begin to fall ...
> 
> I'm curious what the political affiliations make up each camp and if there is a correlation .. does political affiliation have anything to do with which side of the discussion you fall on ...
> 
> As I've shared before I am conservative due to my business ownership background of more than 20 years ...
> 
> Is it possible that this comes down to a very simple concept ... I'm with Trump or I'm against Trump (Trump is the devil ... and of course Trump and anyone who voted for him is a RACIST) ....
> 
> Is it possible the For Trumpers crowd believe this is a HUGE overreaction ... Against Trump .... The sky is falling .. I am counting the minutes until everyone dies .... because of course MSNBC told me so ...
> 
> As Zilla stated above .. the reaction is what has crushed economies world wide ... corona-virus effects are largely unknown at this point .... I believe he also said the average person is a complete idiot .. I called them sheep ... but I largely agree with that sentiment ....
> 
> I believe it is not too late .. cooler heads in the end will prevail ... it may take several months ... but at the end of the day its an economic cycle .. things go up and down ... causes change but human behavior does not ... the world has been through FAR WORSE .. any who do not believe that ... look at the casualty numbers of world war 1 and 2 ... tens of millions died ... what's changed is 24 hours news cycle is in effect ... when the average bhah baa baa sheep hears 4,000 people have died .. they panic ....in world war 2 approximately 70,000,000 people died .. around 3% of the world population .... thank God there was no left wing press back in 1940 ... if there were we'd all likely be speaking German about now ... again some historical perspective needs to be considered ... get and stay informed but do not panicking .. and stop suggesting others need to bhah baa baa I mean panic either ...




We’re in this together. As human beings. 

Why actively encourage divisiveness at a time like this?

Don’t be like HulkSmash and try to stir things up. 

I wont have it. 

You are entitled to your opinions and I can respect them. I won’t have people actively sowing seeds of division at a time when the world needs solidarity. 

Feel free to take this to the flame forum.


----------



## The Tater

Joliver said:


> This is not a "nothing burger."
> 
> You people think you're young and heathy, well, you aren't. How many of you have high BP from gear? It's a mortality risk factor with coronavirus. We all know we sacrifice our health for physical goals in here. It's not a fools errand to believe we may be in a slightly more "at risk" population. You aren't cool in thinking "why are all these sheep so scared"....you're a fool. If there's a .0001% chance it's bad and you didn't prepare so you could sound cool--don't come asking for my water, or I'll canoe your head and keep your woman.
> 
> China was able to control it with drones that took temps from the air and forcibly quarantined people. We're a freedom loving country with rights. Nobody remember the Ebola nurse that just said "**** your quarantine" and walked out into the public?
> 
> There's only one thing that is stopping this---warmer weather. Until it gets here, it's going to spiral out of control. If I'm wrong, I just have a few extra pounds of rice, beans, spam, salt, sugar, oats, and peanut butter. If you're wrong, you and your family will have to beg the government to provide for you.
> 
> If you're too stupid to run a bathtub full of water and leave it as an emergency supply and to know 8 drops of regular bleach purifies a gallon of water when you need it, then you're too stupid to help me set up a new society after the culling.
> 
> I've always prepared for the worst. I've never been surprised.



Sorry but I think this shit is overblown AND I’m always prepared. And I’m cool. So there. 


I’m being sarcastic here...let’s all be friends


----------



## NbleSavage

Boogieman said:


> I just got a memo from an ICU Dr. Whos on the front lines dealing with Covid 19.
> 
> There is for sure a reason to be worried, this virus is not just killing the old and very young. It is killing healthy individuals with no prior history of any major ailments to include breathing issues.
> 
> And one strange thing to note is these patients not all but some are dying of cardiac arrest.
> 
> Also one last thing is just as soon as a patient starts to turn a corner and get better they get hit with it again. This is nothing to mess around with. Do everything you can to avoid getting it!!!!
> 
> Be careful out there!



More like this, fookin' Aye. What do medical professionals think, not politicians. 

Whats amusing to me is how so many seem to view everything from the perspective of "how does this effect Trump?"

Downplaying the effect of the virus because "Trump said everything's going to be ok" is foolish. He's not a doctor.

Panicking in the streets and blaming Trump for not doing enough is also foolish. Again, not a doctor.

This is a natural disaster, not a political event trumped up (pun intended) by those for or against the US president. 

When yer entire world view is seen through the lense of "Your political party vs mine" yer clearly going to come up with some distorted conclusions.

Regardless of yer political leanings, I hope my Brothers and Sisters of the UGB stay safe out there.


----------



## Joliver

The Tater said:


> Sorry but I think this shit is overblown AND I’m always prepared. And I’m cool. So there.
> 
> 
> I’m being sarcastic here...let’s all be friends



Coronavirus has erased $5 trillion of wealth in a week. Shuttered education all over the USA. So in one week, everyone is going to have to work a few more years....and poor kids that rely on government meals through schools may go hungry. That's in a week. Hell, I'm impressed.


----------



## simplesteve

I've lost about what I've made this past year. I expect it to drop every now and then. 
However; I do not like feeding into hysteria! But because Amazon is out of stock on toilet paper, Walmart is out, target our local grocery stores out.
My wife finds one grocery store that still has some. And because we have a household of 8 people we go through alot of shit wipe, and b cause all the stores are running out and who knows when it will be restocked ... I am now FORCED into this ridiculous hysteria. 

I swear if I get this stupid Virus I am going to go out, break quarantine and cough on every person around me just to be  that ass hole who wants to see the world burn.


----------



## The Tater

Joliver said:


> Coronavirus has erased $5 trillion of wealth in a week. Shuttered education all over the USA. So in one week, everyone is going to have to work a few more years....and poor kids that rely on government meals through schools may go hungry. That's in a week. Hell, I'm impressed.



After November 2008, no economic event or disaster would surprise me. That wealth is just as real as a kardashians ass.


----------



## Jin

simplesteve said:


> I've lost about what I've made this past year. I expect it to drop every now and then.
> However; I do not like feeding into hysteria! But because Amazon is out of stock on toilet paper, Walmart is out, target our local grocery stores out.
> My wife finds one grocery store that still has some. And because we have a household of 8 people we go through alot of shit wipe, and b cause all the stores are running out and who knows when it will be restocked ... I am now FORCED into this ridiculous hysteria.
> 
> I swear if I get this stupid Virus I am going to go out, break quarantine and cough on every person around me just to be  that ass hole who wants to see the world burn.




You dont need toilet paper. Get over it. Use water and your hand and then wash your hand afterwards. 

https://www.quora.com/I-have-heard-...directly-with-their-hands-Why-do-they-do-that

or just rinse off in the shower post BM


----------



## Joliver

The Tater said:


> After November 2008, no economic event or disaster would surprise me. That wealth is just as real as a kardashians ass.



Well, now it's as unreal as her sex appeal. It gone, fren.


----------



## simplesteve

Jin said:


> You dont need toilet paper. Get over it. Use water and your hand and then wash your hand afterwards.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/I-have-heard-...directly-with-their-hands-Why-do-they-do-that



Lol, I can go without... However my 4 kids, wife, elderly mother in law and my completely obese lazy disgusting sister in Law I don't think would survive without.


----------



## Boytoy

Bidet.  About to make a commercial.!  No paper no problem


----------



## Beserker

simplesteve said:


> I swear if I get this stupid Virus I am going to go out, break quarantine and cough on every person around me just to be  that ass hole who wants to see the world burn.



Play corona tag- cough in your hand and run up to people and shout corona tag, you’re it!


----------



## Gadawg

Jesus, no talking sense to lots of people. Sad too, cuz a whole pile of the folks watching faux news that heard this was just a liberal conspiracy are about to be dead.


----------



## transcend2007

Its not a matter of being divisive ... my point is that there maybe different points of view that are caused by political affiliation or bias ...

No need to ask about anyone else other than you ... when in the US do you vote republican or democrat .... are you more liberal or conservative .. no intent to divide ... just wondering if my premise above could be true ...




Jin said:


> We’re in this together. As human beings.
> 
> Why actively encourage divisiveness at a time like this?
> 
> Don’t be like HulkSmash and try to stir things up.
> 
> I wont have it.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinions and I can respect them. I won’t have people actively sowing seeds of division at a time when the world needs solidarity.
> 
> Feel free to take this to the flame forum.


----------



## BigGameHunter

As most of you know I’m extremely busy so I don’t have much time for the TV news. (Way to go to all the contributors of all opinions in this thread)  

I listen to it all NPR, Rush, Even Coast to Coast on the radio. It’s entertaining and keeps me awake and mostly amused.  I can say with a straight face I’ve gotten more solid info right here on this thread than all media rolled into one.  I have my opinion on this virus but I’ll save it for another time. 

WE cannot trust the media or ANY government. Hell just this am Glen Beck was calling for everyone over 50 to pull out of the stock market. Then with the help of a doctor and market strategist as guests, walked it back along with 3 other “facts” he put out just 30 minutes earlier.  Keep in mind 2 of his biggest advertisers are Goldline and an MRE company. This chicken little, crying bastard has been cashing in on Doomsday since 2008. Then there’s Sean Hanity....Trust me, Sean Hanity doesn’t listen to country music, though his intro music would empty the rafters at any square dance. While his NYC a$$ panders to good country folks playing and cashing in on their fears and frustrations. 

MS Media has been exposed/bought and paid for a long time ago. Too many examples to mention.

Point is don’t panic but be careful, certainly more so than normal. We will get through this. Be smart and stay safe.


----------



## transcend2007

I like to see actual documentation on this that backs up these statements .. it does not support what has been found in the US .. China or South Korea ... the fatalities are well documented .. there are over 4,000 of them ... what has been very clearly documented is that elderly people and those with compromised immune systems are most at risk ... and have been the ones dying predominantly ...


Does this mean mean there have been zero .. NO .. what it means is that 80% of the cases are mild or asymptomatic and quickly recovered from younger healthy people (under 55) ... the more testing that is done in Western countries will continue confirming what the data that started coming in from South Korea for 2 months (through now) has shown and that supports Corona-virus does not effect people of all ages the same ... far from it .. younger healthy people recover at VERY HIGH rates ...

These kind of anecdotal 2nd and 3rd hand postings is what causes so much fear ... ZERO proof .. no substantiation ... and most likely completely untrue ...

And, just for the sake of fact checking ... the very young (0-9) have not been dying from Corona-virus ... its one of the true mysteries ... so plz let your " ICU doc know ... his facts are incorrect ... the youngest people for some reason have the very lowest death rates ... like nearly none ....



Boogieman said:


> I just got a memo from an ICU Dr. Whos on the front lines dealing with Covid 19.
> 
> There is for sure a reason to be worried, this virus is not just killing the old and very young. It is killing healthy individuals with no prior history of any major ailments to include breathing issues.
> 
> And one strange thing to note is these patients not all but some are dying of cardiac arrest.
> 
> Also one last thing is just as soon as a patient starts to turn a corner and get better they get hit with it again. This is nothing to mess around with. Do everything you can to avoid getting it!!!!
> 
> Be careful out there!


----------



## Seeker

No matter what I believe or think, my responsibility is to take care and protect those who rely on me to do so. That's exactly what I'm doing because there's one thing for sure that noone cany deny. Shit is happening out there and people are freaking out. I'm fully prepared food wise, medicine wise, water wise, protection wise  to take care of mine. I'll kill or be killed protecting them. That's all that matters! Toilet paper? Wtf. I have a yard and a garden hose if I run out of toilet paper.  That's  the last of my concern. No matter what you believe, remember this, its not about you! Its about keeping your people safe and secure. Take care of yours.


----------



## Viduus

I’m a libertarian who has gone full MAGA. Own multiple businesses etc. as stated, I don’t think the virus represents much of a threat to myself personally but.... I have a small problem with killing old or frail people.

I’ve made the decision to have one of my businesses work entirely remotely. Having someone bring home the virus to an elderly family member isn’t something I want to participant in.

You guys do you...



transcend2007 said:


> It is interesting to see that there are 2 camps emerging .. #1 - Feels the world is overreacting to what's happened thus far with corona-virus ... Camp #2 appears to believe that not nearly enough has been done ... and that the sky has only begin to fall ...
> 
> I'm curious what the political affiliations make up each camp and if there is a correlation .. does political affiliation have anything to do with which side of the discussion you fall on ...
> 
> As I've shared before I am conservative due to my business ownership background of more than 20 years ...
> 
> Is it possible that this comes down to a very simple concept ... I'm with Trump or I'm against Trump (Trump is the devil ... and of course Trump and anyone who voted for him is a RACIST) ....
> 
> Is it possible the For Trumpers crowd believe this is a HUGE overreaction ... Against Trump .... The sky is falling .. I am counting the minutes until everyone dies .... because of course MSNBC told me so ...
> 
> As Zilla stated above .. the reaction is what has crushed economies world wide ... corona-virus effects are largely unknown at this point .... I believe he also said the average person is a complete idiot .. I called them sheep ... but I largely agree with that sentiment ....
> 
> I believe it is not too late .. cooler heads in the end will prevail ... it may take several months ... but at the end of the day its an economic cycle .. things go up and down ... causes change but human behavior does not ... the world has been through FAR WORSE .. any who do not believe that ... look at the casualty numbers of world war 1 and 2 ... tens of millions died ... what's changed is 24 hours news cycle is in effect ... when the average bhah baa baa sheep hears 4,000 people have died .. they panic ....in world war 2 approximately 70,000,000 people died .. around 3% of the world population .... thank God there was no left wing press back in 1940 ... if there were we'd all likely be speaking German about now ... again some historical perspective needs to be considered ... get and stay informed but do not panicking .. and stop suggesting others need to bhah baa baa I mean panic either ...


----------



## Voyagersixone

The home offices of my employers are doing mandatory work from home indefinitely as of tomorrow.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

If anyone is hard up and wants commercial toilet paper (which sucks) pm me, and I will ship you some at my cost.


----------



## Voyagersixone

CohibaRobusto said:


> If anyone is hard up and wants commercial toilet paper (which sucks) pm me, and I will ship you some at my cost.



you are an awesome guy.


----------



## Iron1

BigGameHunter said:


> Hell just this am Glen Beck was calling for everyone over 50 to pull out of the stock market.



This is something I mentioned before in a market watch thread; pay attention to who you're getting market advice from.

There are financial analysts out there telling people to pull their money from the market which is contributing to this emotional sell off.
Does anyone really believe those market analysts are pulling their own money out? Hell no. They're giving bad advice so they can buy your stocks at cheaper than market value.

There is going to be a huge consolidation of wealth as the result of this panic mark my words.


----------



## Boytoy

Just watched 7 mins of good morning America where they had to "debunk" Facebook and Twitter rumors about the virus.  Lol. People lol


----------



## HydroEJP88

Boytoy said:


> Just watched 7 mins of good morning America where they had to "debunk" Facebook and Twitter rumors about the virus.  Lol. People lol



Do you know if this is available online?


----------



## NbleSavage

CohibaRobusto said:


> If anyone is hard up and wants commercial toilet paper (which sucks) pm me, and I will ship you some at my cost.



Good on ye, Mate.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Iron1 said:


> This is something I mentioned before in a market watch thread; pay attention to who you're getting market advice from.
> 
> There are financial analysts out there telling people to pull their money from the market which is contributing to this emotional sell off.
> Does anyone really believe those market analysts are pulling their own money out? Hell no. They're giving bad advice so they can buy your stocks at cheaper than market value.
> 
> There is going to be a huge consolidation of wealth as the result of this panic mark my words.



You are spot on.  Your post was supposed to be quoted in mine but I screwed it up, thats what made me think about it. 

To your point about them selling their stocks, not only are they capitalizing on the sell off, these doomsday sponsors of the show give him a percentage of the sales that is why the ask you to put in the promo code _____ so they can keep track of his commission. Deceit on both sides of the media. Greedy fuks.


----------



## bubbagump

I sit back and watch.  Time's sure are different than a few years back.


----------



## Boytoy

HydroEJP88 said:


> Do you know if this is available online?




Sure it prolly is but is stupid. Example one said if you hold your breathe for 15 second wo pain your fine or people selling stuff to prevent you from getting it.  
    Lot of dumb ****s


----------



## white ape

Bro Bundy said:


> I believe satanic pedo are out to kill us and make our lives suck ,this is just one more of their tricks



Reptilian overlords acting like dicks


----------



## white ape

Jin said:


> You dont need toilet paper. Get over it. Use water and your hand and then wash your hand afterwards.
> 
> https://www.quora.com/I-have-heard-...directly-with-their-hands-Why-do-they-do-that
> 
> or just rinse off in the shower post BM



Dr Chris Ryan says that washing your butt after a deuce is way cleaner than smearing it around with dry tissue paper. Still tons of residue left in there. Most of the world wipes with the left and washes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Just got notified my gym is closed indefinitely WTF


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just got notified my gym is closed indefinitely WTF



Unfortunately that’s going to be the case for all public gyms in the US. And the closures will probably last more than a month or two. 

Lucky folks who have a key to a small powerlifting gym etc. May be able to work around any enforced closings.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

i bought some bowflex dumbells the other day because I was afraid of something like this


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> i bought some bowflex dumbells the other day because I was afraid of something like this



Now that’s what I call prepping!


----------



## Seeker

https://time.com/5795492/gym-fitness-studio-coronavirus/

My gym has no plans on closing


----------



## Sicwun88

Gabriel said:


> The Big Question..................was it planned???



Those that started it,
Will be the ones who fix it!
It's all about politics & money!
Always is!


----------



## NbleSavage

Seeker said:


> https://time.com/5795492/gym-fitness-studio-coronavirus/
> 
> My gym has no plans on closing



I just now sent that link to the manager of the gym I popped into yesterday, encouraging them to keep the faith.

Good on ye, Seek.


----------



## Seeker

NbleSavage said:


> I just now sent that link to the manager of the gym I popped into yesterday, encouraging them to keep the faith.
> 
> Good on ye, Seek.



the gym I choose to go to has had a drop in people going in, fine by me. Management and employees have done a good job in taking extra steps in keeping the gym clean. Sanitizer, spray bottles and wipes placed all over the gym. Maintainence guy constantly walking around making sure all is wiped down. Signs posted asking members to do their part, and of course,  don't fuking show up if you're not feeling well!  For now, it's a personal choice if one goes or not. I've chosen to go. I do my part when I'm there, and I see others doing the same.


----------



## The Tater

Seeker said:


> the gym I choose to go to has had a drop in people going in, fine by me. Management and employees have done a good job in taking extra steps in keeping the gym clean. Sanitizer, spray bottles and wipes placed all over the gym. Maintainence guy constantly walking around making sure all is wiped down. Signs posted asking members to do their part, and of course,  don't fuking show up if you're not feeling well!  For now, it's a personal choice if one goes or not. I've chosen to go. I do my part when I'm there, and I see others doing the same.



Same at my gym. More spray bottles and stuff around plus they are closing 2 times a day to deep clean. I appreciate them staying open but I have a setup in my basement for hard times.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Seeker said:


> the gym I choose to go to has had a drop in people going in, fine by me. Management and employees have done a good job in taking extra steps in keeping the gym clean. Sanitizer, spray bottles and wipes placed all over the gym. Maintainence guy constantly walking around making sure all is wiped down. Signs posted asking members to do their part, and of course,  don't fuking show up if you're not feeling well!  For now, it's a personal choice if one goes or not. I've chosen to go. I do my part when I'm there, and I see others doing the same.



Maybe Covid 19 was sent by the gods to clean the gyms of revolutioners? If so praise be to covid.


----------



## transcend2007

I wanted to post this article on US deaths from coronavirus because so much misleading information has been posted here ... again facts need be shared ... not misinformation about how the virus affects all age groups the same ... the panic needs to stop now ... test, treat, track

Average age of death from coronavirus in the United States is 79 years old ... no one under 50 has died ... also people need to stop posting about false made-up risk factors (no medical evidence supporting) that people over weight or high blood pressure are automatically at risk ... ZERO evidence to supports that ... other than people trying to sell books ... at some point facts and facts only should be shared ..  groups at risk are elderly and those with compromised immune systems ... those with chronic lung or heart disease ... diabetes ... those are real risk factors ... remember test, treat, track and this is BIG ... become informed ... do not be a parrot repeating bs from sources with agendas not inline with helping people ...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...agTVEcAxZOEhkag5k&ampcf=1&cshid=1584204697544


----------



## Voyagersixone

I have gotten an email from the past 24 hours from everyone I’ve ever bought something for or used and service from

relevant: door dash (I think?) saying they’re offering a new “contactless” delivery option 

not relevant: the car dealership I bought my car from in 2014 telling me how they are cleaning their vehicles


----------



## MrRippedZilla

France and Spain have followed Italy in announcing a nationwide shutdown. The UK has admitted that it would take a 4 month quarantine period to truly protect the elderly. Actually, it's probably going to take a lot longer than that. We are witnessing the beginning of the idiotic economic suicide pact that I feared. 

A global economic collapse, which is now inevitable, will claim more lives than this virus ever could. We're talking about a 75-90% hit on global revenues. Think about what the true human cost of that is going to be. And then remember it when the time comes for politicians to explain why they felt it was worth it in order to protect us from a virus with a 1-2% mortality rate.  

This will be up there as one of biggest acts of self-harm in our history. That covers a lot of ground. Unbelievable.


----------



## Beserker

Pure hysteria.


----------



## transcend2007

Zilla I normally agree with your posts .. however I'll have to take a rare left turn here ... what will determine the outcome is cooler heads prevailing ... I realize there are many young people on this form who have never lived through a real crisis previously ... it is human nature to think the worst outcome is inevitable ... unfortunately or fortunately ... depending on your outlooks there are always people (typically older) who have lived through previous crisis's that know the human race has been through far worse and not only survived .. but thrived ... this will no differnet ... in fact history will likely record this as relatively minor crisis .. only the reaction was major ... because as I said previously people are sheep and run right behind the other sheep right off the cliff ... bhah baa baa-ing the whole time ....

The worst case will NOT be happening here ... I look forward to conversations 90 days from now ... then the sky is falling crowd see that panicked and believed the worse case scenarios was the only possible course for the future they will see (and have to admit) it did not happen (and they were wrong) ... there are many potential future outcomes in front of us .... I believe Covid-19 medications will be coming as early as mid-April .. and that a vaccine will be available by mid to late summer .. I know all the talking heads (on MSNBC and pretty much everywhere) say no vaccines for at least 1 year ... they are all wrong .. they've not done there research .. this ain't 1918 ... medical science no longer takes a decade or 2 to create a vaccine .. add that to the fact other corona-viruses have been completely map and vaccines created for them .. the changes here are relatively minor to create one for this ... again ... these next 90 days will be very interesting ... don't move the woods quite yet .. lol



MrRippedZilla said:


> France and Spain have followed Italy in announcing a nationwide shutdown. The UK has admitted that it would take a 4 month quarantine period to truly protect the elderly. Actually, it's probably going to take a lot longer than that. We are witnessing the beginning of the idiotic economic suicide pact that I feared.
> 
> A global economic collapse, which is now inevitable, will claim more lives than this virus ever could. We're talking about a 75-90% hit on global revenues. Think about what the true human cost of that is going to be. And then remember it when the time comes for politicians to explain why they felt it was worth it in order to protect us from a virus with a 1-2% mortality rate.
> 
> This will be up there as one of biggest acts of self-harm in our history. That covers a lot of ground. Unbelievable.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> Zilla I normally agree with your posts .. however I'll have to take a rare left turn here *... what will determine the outcome is cooler heads prevailing ... *I realize there are many young people on this form who have never lived through a real crisis previously ... it is human nature to think the worst outcome is inevitable ... unfortunately or fortunately ... depending on your outlooks there are always people (typically older) who have lived through previous crisis's that know the human race has been through far worse and not only survived .. but thrived ... this will no differnet ... in fact history will likely record this as relatively minor crisis .. only the reaction was major ... because as I said previously people are sheep and run right behind the other sheep right off the cliff ... bhah baa baa-ing the whole time ....
> 
> The worst case will NOT be happening here ... I look forward to conversations 90 days from now ... then the sky is falling crowd see that panicked and believed the worse case scenarios was the only possible course for the future they will see (and have to admit) it did not happen (and they were wrong) ... there are many potential future outcomes in front of us .... *I believe Covid-19 medications will be coming as early as mid-April .. and that a vaccine will be available by mid to late summer *.. I know all the talking heads (on MSNBC and pretty much everywhere) say no vaccines for at least 1 year ... they are all wrong .. they've not done there research .. this ain't 1918 ... medical science no longer takes a decade or 2 to create a vaccine .. add that to the fact other corona-viruses have been completely map and vaccines created for them .. the changes here are relatively minor to create one for this ... again ... these next 90 days will be very interesting ... don't move the woods quite yet .. lol


1) I sort of agree with the "cooler heads" comment except my interpretation of it is more along the lines of people getting bored once they realize this virus isn't the threat they thought it was. It is borderline impossible to enforce a 3-6 month quarantine in a democratic country for a disease with a mortality rate as low as this one. Regardless, we're still getting a global recession. Pretending otherwise when we have massive economies completely shutting down is the equivalent of putting your head in the clouds. It's happening. How quickly we get out of it is up for debate but the signs are a lot worse than I originally expected. 

2) The second part I highlighted in bold is 100%, *factually*, incorrect. I can say that because I talk with researchers on a regular basis. I know how long it takes to get a drug, or a vaccine, through the clinical stages, ensuring it works, it's safe, etc. The first clinical trials begin next month. I can see 12 months if we have a global, government led, effort. Realistically, it will be longer than that.

Basically, a rapid recovery from the guaranteed recession will depend on the general public saying **** it and going back to their regular lives. Not on the availability of a vaccine.


----------



## NbleSavage

Just an opinion - I think once things get real in the US, with people knowing someone who is infected 1st or 2nd hand, we'll get another panic reaction (storming grocery stores, hand sanitizer & toilet paper gone, etc) and likely some semblance of 'mandatory' quarantining of the sick and even recently recovered. Was just swapping notes with a Mate in Europe last night & he's saying they're close to that point right now. 

Once the US makes widespread testing available, and we discover that many of us have already been in 1st hand contact with someone who is infected, things will hit home - which could make things better in the long run if people catch the virus and recover successfully (takes the fear out of it) but in the near term will likely spark things off once more.

I mentioned it earlier in this thread, but I think it bears repeating: the US will muddle through this provided no one misses a paycheck. Once hourly workers - retail, service workers in the type of businesses which are presently being shuttered - are told to stay home and are no longer paid, thats when the worst case scenario could be realized.


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Bro Bundy

actual real news not your brainwashed media bullshit..This shit aint no regular flu you dumb fuks..


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> actual real news not your brainwashed media bullshit..This shit aint no regular flu you dumb fuks..



It's a Purge!!


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bro Bundy said:


>



This dude is a former ecstasy dealer, felon, and YouTube activist millionaire that has an opinion like everyone else. The majority of his broadcast/podcast are conspiracy theorist type hype and talk about how he was/is a criminal bullied by the mean ole government. The guy is literally banned from entering the United States. Anyway, absolutely nothing that comes out of his mouth is of personal scientific or medical education or background.

I'll respectfully take his opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## Viduus

MrRippedZilla said:


> France and Spain have followed Italy in announcing a nationwide shutdown. The UK has admitted that it would take a 4 month quarantine period to truly protect the elderly. Actually, it's probably going to take a lot longer than that. We are witnessing the beginning of the idiotic economic suicide pact that I feared.
> 
> A global economic collapse, which is now inevitable, will claim more lives than this virus ever could. We're talking about a 75-90% hit on global revenues. Think about what the true human cost of that is going to be. And then remember it when the time comes for politicians to explain why they felt it was worth it in order to protect us from a virus with a 1-2% mortality rate.
> 
> This will be up there as one of biggest acts of self-harm in our history. That covers a lot of ground. Unbelievable.



This will be interesting to see play out. No idea how the economy will truly behave though.

Things like QE had me 100% convinced we’d see large scale inflation... it’s a miracle that never happens but it didn’t. I was wrong.

I can’t see how this doesn’t lead to a recession but the fact it’s a crises makes me wonder if we’ll skip around it somehow. People are funny creatures...


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigSwolePump said:


> This dude is a former ecstasy dealer, felon, and YouTube activist millionaire that has an opinion like everyone else. The majority of his broadcast/podcast are conspiracy theorist type hype and talk about how he was/is a criminal bullied by the mean ole government. The guy is literally banned from entering the United States. Anyway, absolutely nothing that comes out of his mouth is of personal scientific or medical education or background.
> 
> I'll respectfully take his opinion with a grain of salt.


I know who he is without your break down .,  I’m sure your past is not perfect either


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bro Bundy said:


> I know who he is without your break down .,  I’m sure your past is not perfect either



I'm just saying that he isn't qualified to be the guy to listen too in regards to something of this caliper.

I have my faults too but I don't claim to be an authority on this situation either.


----------



## Bro Bundy

He’s just a reporter I rather listen to him then fox


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bro Bundy said:


> He’s just a reporter I rather listen to him then fox



I'll definitely agree with you on that. I don't believe much of anything that comes out of any mainstream media.


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigSwolePump said:


> I'm just saying that he isn't qualified to be the guy to listen too in regards to something of this caliper.
> 
> I have my faults too but I don't claim to be an authority on this situation either.


george w bush was qualified to be president ? Or Obama or Trump?..


----------



## Bro Bundy

we are being attacked by dark forces that dont want us on this planet..I dont wanna hear about any of that reptialian shit..All that does is turn people off from listening to the real information


----------



## Bro Bundy

*Prince Philip - “If I were reincarnated I would...be...as a killer virus..."

Quote from the royal kuntbag *


----------



## Bro Bundy

20 years ive watched this world fall apart..Now its really starting and the people love it....They cant wait for the Govnt to save their asses..Good by to more freedoms


----------



## Jin

Bro Bundy said:


> 20 years ive watched this world fall apart..Now its really starting and the people love it....They cant wait for the Govnt to save their asses..Good by to more freedoms



Ive heard a rumor that US domestic travel will
be shut down in 72 hours. 

All it is is a Rumor at this point. Not sure if that is only air travel or includes vehicles. 

Only way to enforce vehicle travel ban is martial law.


----------



## Bro Bundy




----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> Ive heard a rumor that US domestic travel will
> be shut down in 72 hours.
> 
> All it is is a Rumor at this point. Not sure if that is only air travel or includes vehicles.
> 
> Only way to enforce vehicle travel ban is martial law.



The airlines make sense. I really hope it’s a voluntary ban on domestic travel first. Martial law seems a bit much at this point. 

I’m all for doing my part but civil liberties are a bit to give up for a low mortality rate. I think that’s starting to get close to a line we don’t want to cross yet.


----------



## Bro Bundy

This virus is all about taking our liberties away and causing a Orwell state


----------



## Bro Bundy

Lucferians got as in the palm of their evil hands


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> The airlines make sense. I really hope it’s a voluntary ban on domestic travel first. Martial law seems a bit much at this point.
> 
> I’m all for doing my part but civil liberties are a bit to give up for a low mortality rate. I think that’s starting to get close to a line we don’t want to cross yet.



Here are the choices:

full freedom and a crippled health care system. 

limited freedom and a barely functioning healthcare system. 

Very limited freedom and a functioning healthcare system.
——\

its a mistake to only focus on the mortality rate of the virus directly. 

People without the virus will die if they cannot receive care at hospitals. 

Ie car accidents, heart attacks, dialysis, cancer treatments etc.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Its just not that bad lol

People are losing their minds over this shit.


----------



## Jin

BigSwolePump said:


> Its just not that bad lol
> 
> People are losing their minds over this shit.



Its not bad yet. 

Give it 2-4 weeks.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Jin said:


> Its not bad yet.
> 
> Give it 2-4 weeks.



In 2-4 weeks, the shelves will be full of toilet paper and something else will be in the news.


----------



## Jin

BigSwolePump said:


> In 2-4 weeks, the shelves will be full of toilet paper and something else will be in the news.



You're headed for national lockdown brother. Things are going to get really crazy. 

In 4 weeks you’ll have 100’s of thousands of cases. 

I’m done being Paul Revere. Ya’ll have been warned. Do as you like. 

Be safe friend.


----------



## Jada

Its getting a bit crazy.. yesterday I went to buy some stuff for the house like cereal etc.. and everything was gone.. its crazy.. I'm going to have to wake up at 5ish to go to a supermarket at 6am to try to stock up .


----------



## Viduus

“limited freedom and a barely functioning healthcare system.” - my current vote.


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> “limited freedom and a barely functioning healthcare system.” - my current vote.



I agree.

The backlash of too little freedom could be worse than letting people go without or go with too little care.


----------



## CJ

I should probably stop saying "Thin The Herd" to everybody. :32 (7):


----------



## Beserker

And so freedom dies not with the blood of patriots shed but shouts by cowards of save me from that guy with the sniffles :32 (18):

Pure hysteria.


----------



## CJ

Beserker said:


> And so freedom dies not with the blood of patriots shed but shouts by cowards of save me from that guy with the sniffles :32 (18):
> 
> Pure hysteria.



Oh, I get hysterical, hysteria
Oh can you feel it, do you believe it?
It's such a magical mysteria
When you get that feelin', better start believin'…


----------



## Beserker




----------



## NbleSavage

In the US, the state of Ohio has now shuttered all bars and "sit down" restaurants, and the Governor speaks of closing schools for the remainder of the year.

My current guess is that this practice will soon take place at a national level in the US.


----------



## CJ

NbleSavage said:


> In the US, the state of Ohio has now shuttered all bars and "sit down" restaurants, and the Governor speaks of closing schools for the remainder of the year.
> 
> My current guess is that this practice will soon take place at a national level in the US.



Massachusetts did that yesterday as well.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

NbleSavage said:


> In the US, the state of Ohio has now shuttered all bars and "sit down" restaurants, and the Governor speaks of closing schools for the remainder of the year.
> 
> My current guess is that this practice will soon take place at a national level in the US.



See In New Orleans, our priorities are a little different. We shut down schools first and kept the bars open.


----------



## Iron1

I'm still alive.


----------



## Viduus

CohibaRobusto said:


> See In New Orleans, our priorities are a little different. We shut down schools first and kept the bars open.



The governor here is still trying to figure out how to close the casinos. It’s amazing how most other businesses are closed or operating at 50% max capacity.


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigSwolePump said:


> Its just not that bad lol
> 
> People are losing their minds over this shit.


how would u know u live in the mid west lol...Ive traveled all around this nasty country..The mid west is a waste land of uninformed people


----------



## Jin

From a post on TID
———-
I work in Orthopedics. We discharged all Patients over the weekend. All elective surgeries are cancelled for at least 3 weeks. Remaining Medical surgical floors will be held for Covid 19 Patients that tested negatve / not detected. for example, My Pt last week returned to ER with 103 Temp. Flu and surgical infection has been ruled out. Covid 19 testing took 3 to 4 days to result....but returned negative. 

Now she has been transferred off the floor for Covid 19 to the step down...to probe for the source of her infection. There are some Pts that are positive. Then all the caretakers involved with that Patient during the admission are called and quarantined. this process started yesterday. as of today we have 88 employees quarantined. 

soon we will be more short staffed. not to mention being short of ventilators and other equipment and protective wear. 

this is only the beginning.

——————


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> From a post on TID
> ———-
> I work in Orthopedics. We discharged all Patients over the weekend. All elective surgeries are cancelled for at least 3 weeks. Remaining Medical surgical floors will be held for Covid 19 Patients that tested negatve / not detected. for example, My Pt last week returned to ER with 103 Temp. Flu and surgical infection has been ruled out. Covid 19 testing took 3 to 4 days to result....but returned negative.
> 
> Now she has been transferred off the floor for Covid 19 to the step down...to probe for the source of her infection. There are some Pts that are positive. Then all the caretakers involved with that Patient during the admission are called and quarantined. this process started yesterday. as of today we have 88 employees quarantined.
> 
> soon we will be more short staffed. not to mention being short of ventilators and other equipment and protective wear.
> 
> this is only the beginning.
> 
> ——————



Is their gym open though?


----------



## Jin

Japan’s losses of life will be astronomical. We have the highest population of elderly in the world. 

https://www.google.co.jp/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2130JR

complete incompetence. Blindly following policy legislated for previous outbreaks.   

“Japan has been hospitalizing all patients who test positive for the virus, even if symptoms are slight, in line with its law on infectious diseases.”

This means they’ve been hospitalizing asymptotic patients. How dumb can you get?!?!

Thusfar the poorest response of any leading nation.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Bro Bundy said:


> how would u know u live in the mid west lol...Ive traveled all around this nasty country..The mid west is a waste land of uninformed people



Dude just because we ride horses instead of the subway, doesn't mean that I don't I have the same access to information that you do lol. I actually use credible resources instead of youtubers though lol

Seriously though, I would love to get high with you and just listen to your conspiracy theory stories. I would imagine that I would have one hell of a trip.


----------



## Jin

Jin said:


> From a post on TID
> ———-
> I work in Orthopedics. We discharged all Patients over the weekend. All elective surgeries are cancelled for at least 3 weeks. Remaining Medical surgical floors will be held for Covid 19 Patients that tested negatve / not detected. for example, My Pt last week returned to ER with 103 Temp. Flu and surgical infection has been ruled out. Covid 19 testing took 3 to 4 days to result....but returned negative.
> 
> Now she has been transferred off the floor for Covid 19 to the step down...to probe for the source of her infection. There are some Pts that are positive. Then all the caretakers involved with that Patient during the admission are called and quarantined. this process started yesterday. as of today we have 88 employees quarantined.
> 
> soon we will be more short staffed. not to mention being short of ventilators and other equipment and protective wear.
> 
> this is only the beginning.
> 
> ——————




Cont. 

In NY/NJ all elective surgeries are cancelled to accommodate the new demand. I would be lying if I tell you we are comfortable with how we are trained and supplied for this new demand. We are behind. not fully prepared. both my daughters have autoimmune conditions. I am divorced. they do not live with me fortunately. I told them both, we can text and video chat, but we will not be together until this thing blows over. many people are carriers without any symptoms. None. moreover, facilities have made its own test. where I work there is the disclaimer that states, Not FDA approved, but the test were made using CDC Guidelines because the test have not been made available. Last week the country had 600+ confirmed positive. Today, the number is now more than 4000+.....7 days later. Today, CNN reported 349 people died in the last 24 hours. 

The doctors are not going into the rooms. speaking to the Pts while standing in the doorway. Nurses, Respiratory Therapist...are front and center. Ventilators, Bipap,Hi Flows are already being used by those with Respiratory issues and Flu patients. it is that time of year. Now factor Covid 19....and we are not ready. 

Its just starting. this is only the beginning. My facility is not prepared. Not my opinion....its a fact. but we will do our best.


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude just because we ride horses instead of the subway, doesn't mean that I don't I have the same access to information that you do lol. I actually use credible resources instead of youtubers though lol
> 
> Seriously though, I would love to get high with you and just listen to your conspiracy theory stories. I would imagine that I would have one hell of a trip.


what credible resources?


----------



## Bro Bundy

BigSwolePump said:


> Dude just because we ride horses instead of the subway, doesn't mean that I don't I have the same access to information that you do lol. I actually use credible resources instead of youtubers though lol
> 
> Seriously though, I would love to get high with you and just listen to your conspiracy theory stories. I would imagine that I would have one hell of a trip.


I can tell you things that will blow your mind..the world is stranger then u can imagine .Nothing is as it seems and the govnt is being forced to do things that are not in this countries interests..our childrens children are the ones who will pay for our mistakes and they will shame us for our lack of vision..


----------



## Bro Bundy

look at our elected leaders LOL its sad to LOL...Laugh at youtubers trying to tell the truth of whats really going on in the world..Soon that platform will be taken away if to much real shit is gonna be spoken and listened to not that the real talk hasnt been deleted already..If u want real news whats happening in the world u should turn that nazi invention for mind control the public propaganda off..Chaos out of order is the result of this staged event ..Get ready for some more loss off freedoms


----------



## Bro Bundy

in my 4o years i never saw such things that i have been seeing ..Listen to words the world will be changing like we never dreamed of soon ..the human race is done for because we though everything was gonna be ok..well its not this 10 years is gonna be a miserable time..the worst part is the men who are gunna have to fight have been turned into huge pussies by design


----------



## Bro Bundy

georgia guide stones tells it all..keep humanilty to 500000000 million it says sit right on them


----------



## Bro Bundy

the most people who are tough to see the real picture of whats going on are DR ..these fukkers think they are the smartest all knowing gods ..infact they are some of the most clusless people on earth..If its not forthe fact they can memories they dont know jack shit..my brother is a top surgeon and he doesnt believe in a elite


----------



## CJ

Bro Bundy said:


> georgia guide stones tells it all..keep humanilty to 500000000 million it says sit right on them



500 TRILLION is a lot! :32 (20):


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> the most people who are tough to see the real picture of whats going on are DR ..these fukkers think they are the smartest all knowing gods ..infact they are some of the most clusless people on earth..If its not forthe fact they can memories they dont know jack shit..my brother is a top surgeon and he doesnt believe in a elite



It's like that season of fukin american horror story..

There is an elite.

All the CEOs from tinder, Facebook, and disney. Step down.


----------



## CJ

Trucks lined up at Proctor&Gamble in PA, waiting to be loaded with toilet paper to distribute.


----------



## DNW

CJ275 said:


> Trucks lined up at Proctor&Gamble in PA, waiting to be loaded with toilet paper to distribute.


Oh good, my order came in


----------



## Boogieman

CJ275 said:


> Trucks lined up at Proctor&Gamble in PA, waiting to be loaded with toilet paper to distribute.



Thats a lot of TP going out! Funny thing is it will get bought as soon as its stocked.

You see an empty shelf in every store you go to gives the illusion that you will have a hard time ever getting that particular product. 

So people think they need to stock up! ****s with peoples minds! Just buy what you need and leave some for others who need to buy what they need! A 2 week to a month is reasonable!!! Buying all you can to have a 2 year supply is whats causing this mass hysteria. 

Just a little rant...sorry guys :32 (18):


----------



## Iron1

It doesn't help that it took as long as it did for stores to implement a limit policy on products like that. 

Supermarkets will issue a limit for regular sale items but apparently it's perfectly OK for one person to walk out with a whole pallet of TP...


----------



## Joliver

Iron1 said:


> It doesn't help that it took as long as it did for stores to implement a limit policy on products like that.
> 
> Supermarkets will issue a limit for regular sale items but apparently it's perfectly OK for one person to walk out with a whole pallet of TP...



A couple of brothers bought all of the hand sanitizer in Tennessee. There was a times article on it. I read the first 5 lines of it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

CJ275 said:


> 500 TRILLION is a lot! :32 (20):


u know what i meant u fuk


----------



## BigGameHunter

Joliver said:


> A couple of brothers bought all of the hand sanitizer in Tennessee. There was a times article on it. I read the first 5 lines of it.



Those greedy fuks got spanked by the Tennessee Atty Gen. and have decided to donate the remaining stick minus what Tenn authorities took.  This right after the tornados hit there. Sick fuks should be taken to Beijing and publicly caned. 

Locally Winco will not let you buy more than 2 of the following, TP, hand sanitizer, ANY medicine. On the other hand, Walmart will deliver you the entire box.


----------



## transcend2007

Lessons to be learned from South Korea ...

"Behind its success so far has been the most expansive and well-organized testing program in the world, combined with extensive efforts to isolate infected people and trace and quarantine their contacts. South Korea has tested more than 270,000 people, which amounts to more than 5200 tests per million inhabitants—more than any other country except tiny Bahrain, according to the Worldometer website. The United States has so far carried out 74 tests per 1 million inhabitants, data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention show."

Go USA - NOT .... we are testing 1.5% as many people in our population compared to South Korea ... said another way they are test 98.5% more than the USA (based on the 2 countries total populations) ... this is why their cases of Covid-19 are dropping from 2/29/20 when they were at 909 cases per day .. and as of 3/17/20 (today) they are at 74 cases per day ... they have peaked and are on there way out of the woods .. while Europe and the USA are about to wish they would have implemented the South Korean model 30 days ago ....

So what does this mean for the USA ... since we are not testing shlt ... we have NO FVCKING idea how many real new cases we have daily ... our current number is hugely under counted as of now ... I find it amazing they can spend 1 hour per day talking about "Social Distancing" and other complete BS .. but cannot spend 2 minutes explaining who needs to be tested and where to get a Covid-19 test ... typical government total lack of competency .. and I'm not talking about Republicans or Democrats .. I am talking about the professions who are responible for public health ... completely mismanaged the situation so far ... I estimate the USA is closer to 15,000 to 20,000 cases of infected people .. maybe more

I've said it before I'll say it again .. drop everything and put all resources into constructing and manning Rapid Test Centers (and educate the public where they are and who needs to be tested) .... like yesterday .. also when you find a positive case you quarantine them immediately (not 4 to 6 days later) .. and trace who they've come into contact with and at a minimum test those people ... better yet quarantine them also for 14 days .... someone needs to start leading .. so far not impressive .. I understand its different and never happened before ... but no more excuses .. get Rapid Testing Centers up now ... and worldwide also ...

The US's last hope is a medication coming online in April .. an anti-viral .. short of that its going to be lock down city in 1-3 weeks (different times for different cities)  .. because in most places in the US the virus is spreading unimpeded ... people are not listening .. they are too busy buying every last roll of toilet paper of course ... 

The complete article on South Korea ... https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-sharply-south-korea-whats-secret-its-success


----------



## Viduus

transcend2007 said:


> Lessons to be learned from South Korea ...
> 
> "Behind its success so far has been the most expansive and well-organized testing program in the world, combined with extensive efforts to isolate infected people and trace and quarantine their contacts. South Korea has tested more than 270,000 people, which amounts to more than 5200 tests per million inhabitants—more than any other country except tiny Bahrain, according to the Worldometer website. The United States has so far carried out 74 tests per 1 million inhabitants, data from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention show."
> 
> Go USA - NOT .... we are testing 1.5% as many people in our population compared to South Korea ... said another way they are test 98.5% more than the USA (based on the 2 countries total populations) ... this is why their cases of Covid-19 are dropping from 2/29/20 when they were at 909 cases per day .. and as of 3/17/20 (today) they are at 74 cases per day ... they have peaked and are on there way out of the woods .. while Europe and the USA are about to wish they would have implemented the South Korean model 30 days ago ....
> 
> So what does this mean for the USA ... since we are not testing shlt ... we have NO FVCKING idea how many real new cases we have daily ... our current number is hugely under counted as of now ... I find it amazing they can spend 1 hour per day talking about "Social Distancing" and other complete BS .. but cannot spend 2 minutes explaining who needs to be tested and where to get a Covid-19 test ... typical government total lack of competency .. and I'm not talking about Republicans or Democrats .. I am talking about the professions who are responible for public health ... completely mismanaged the situation so far ... I estimate the USA is closer to 15,000 to 20,000 cases of infected people .. maybe more
> 
> I've said it before I'll say it again .. drop everything and put all resources into constructing and manning Rapid Test Centers (and educate the public where they are and who needs to be tested) .... like yesterday .. also when you find a positive case you quarantine them immediately (not 4 to 6 days later) .. and trace who they've come into contact with and at a minimum test those people ... better yet quarantine them also for 14 days .... someone needs to start leading .. so far not impressive .. I understand its different and never happened before ... but no more excuses .. get Rapid Testing Centers up now ... and worldwide also ...
> 
> The US's last hope is a medication coming online in April .. an anti-viral .. short of that its going to be lock down city in 1-3 weeks (different times for different cities)  .. because in most places in the US the virus is spreading unimpeded ... people are not listening .. they are too busy buying every last roll of toilet paper of course ...
> 
> The complete article on South Korea ... https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...-sharply-south-korea-whats-secret-its-success



I’m so confused... you sound like Jin now!


----------



## Jin

Viduus said:


> I’m so confused... you sound like Jin now!




I have deputized Transcende. He’s my enforcer.

Careful, he’s not as magnanimous as I.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Viduus said:


> I’m so confused... you sound like Jin now!



Stockholm syndrome is temporary. 

Dont worry my buddy TS will come around when this has all blown over and I start a thread about this being a prelude to a Chinese invasion of South Korea or Taiwan.


----------



## transcend2007

Jin said:


> I have deputized Transcende. He’s my enforcer.
> 
> Careful, he’s not as magnanimous as I.



Will I have banning Authority ... :32 (19):


----------



## Bro Bundy

dammit............


----------



## RISE

Hey guys, what's goin on in here?


----------



## Viduus

https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/16/lower-coronavirus-death-rate-estimates/

“The chance of someone with symptomatic Covid-19 dying varied by age, confirming other studies. For those aged 15 to 44, the fatality rate was 0.5%, though it might have been as low as 0.1% or as high as 1.3%. For people 45 to 64, the fatality rate was also 0.5%, with a possible low of 0.2% and a possible high of 1.1%. For those over 64, it was 2.7%, with a low and high estimate of 1.5% and 4.7%.

The chance of serious illness from coronavirus infection in younger people was so low, the scientists estimate a fatality rate of zero.”


----------



## transcend2007

Viduus said:


> https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/16/lower-coronavirus-death-rate-estimates/
> 
> “The chance of someone with symptomatic Covid-19 dying varied by age, confirming other studies. For those aged 15 to 44, the fatality rate was 0.5%, though it might have been as low as 0.1% or as high as 1.3%. For people 45 to 64, the fatality rate was also 0.5%, with a possible low of 0.2% and a possible high of 1.1%. For those over 64, it was 2.7%, with a low and high estimate of 1.5% and 4.7%.
> 
> The chance of serious illness from coronavirus infection in younger people was so low, the scientists estimate a fatality rate of zero.”



I posted something similar earlier in this thread ... death rate for 70-80 close to 7% ... death rate for over 80+ 14% ... younger healthily people have very little risk ... but we are carriers and put older and higher risk groups in danger ...

My mom is 82 ... which woke me up to the seriousness of this crisis ...


----------



## Viduus

transcend2007 said:


> I posted something similar earlier in this thread ... death rate for 70-80 close to 7% ... death rate for over 80+ 14% ... younger healthily people have very little risk ... but we are carriers and put older and higher risk groups in danger ...
> 
> My mom is 82 ... which woke me up to the seriousness of this crisis ...



You and I have swapped places. I have a wife and kids and we’re all in low risk categories. My parents are gone etc. I want to get through it (or not) so I have immunity and can go back to spending money and keeping the economy going. I was onboard until we shut my businesses down.

Protect those at risk but SOMEBODY has to get through it and build some immunity. Might as well be us that are low risk.

plus, 1 trillion in new debt doesn’t sit well with me. I’d rather play the odds.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-died-from-virus-had-other-illness-italy-says
https://www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-COVID-2019_17_marzo-v2.pdf (355 deaths in Italy, 50% had 3 or more underlying conditions, only 3/355 deaths were people with no underlying illnesses at all) 

The more you analyze the data, the more you realize just how insignificant the human cost of the virus is going to be compared to the human cost of this economic suicide pact that we're all embarking on. Lets hope the general public wakes up to this as the months go on. Otherwise, we'll see a lot of lives being unnecessarily destroyed.


----------



## transcend2007

MrRippedZilla said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-died-from-virus-had-other-illness-italy-says
> https://www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-COVID-2019_17_marzo-v2.pdf (355 deaths in Italy, 50% had 3 or more underlying conditions, only 3/355 deaths were people with no underlying illnesses at all)
> 
> The more you analyze the data, the more you realize just how insignificant the human cost of the virus is going to be compared to the human cost of this economic suicide pact that we're all embarking on. Lets hope the general public wakes up to this as the months go on. Otherwise, we'll see a lot of lives being unnecessarily destroyed.




It's called a crisis for a reason .. if it were simple any Monday morning quarterback could call the plays with perfect 24 hour hindsight  .... unfortunately ... this crisis is 90% ahead of us in the USA .. and although China - Asia & Europe got it before us ... it's still too early to know their overall outcomes ...

The bottom line is this .. you can reverse the redirection of a horrible economic cycle .. there is no reviving the dead ... although I've agreed the entire time few healthy people under 60 are not going to die .. .that does not mean extraordinary measures should not be made to protect those at risk .. what would it say about a society who does not do everything possible to protect the elderly, the weak, and those who need most in ... that is not going to happen ... our leaders are doing the best they can in a very difficult situation ... people need to develop an attitude of service and quickly .. and I believe most are .. it is amazing how people at the end of the day do the right thing ... and people really do help other people when it counts most ...

The question is - "Is everyone doing their part" .. the answer is no ... because testing has not been available before now ... and really we're still a week or 2 away from being at full testing capacity .. this means the USA is going to see 5,000 to 10,000 people test positive over the next week ... these are people who were previously infected but were never identified as infected ... people really need to NOT PANIC this next week .. because the USA cases will from 1,000 to 10,000 cases ... again these people are already infected but have simply not been tested until now ... once we get a handle on who has been infected we can quarantine them and start finding out who they've been in contact with and test / quarantine those people also ... until we do this (like South Korea) our cases are going to raise exponentially .. if we do not do this right away ... the economic cost and cost in lives is gong to be far higher than anyone has  ... 

... in reality had we acted with aggressive testing 3 weeks ago and quarantined them and tracked their contacts ... we could have had an outcome similar to South Korea .. unfortunately we did follow the successful South Korea model and now we are on track to get an outcome more similar to Italy (or worse) ... with our much larger population and peoples inability to get tested ... we in line for some bad news bears ... however immediately testing - treatment - tracking to ID infected people and those who they've had contact with .. we could still avoid the worse case scenario ... so I'm keeping the faith ... and making a decision to do what I personally can do - plus staying positive!


----------



## DF

I'm still very skeptical on this whole Virus doom & gloom stuff.  As I have said this alarm has sounded before. ie Bird flu, H1N1, Ebola ect.....  This one seems to have gotten legs & is going the distance.  I watch the experts take but when they use words like this could be... this maybe...this might....  It tells me they don't know diddly.

One thing I do know is my business is circling the drain.  It's a matter of days before I have to let my staff go.  I can't help but think that this is Market manipulation at it's best.  Is this an attack or spread of propaganda for HUGE financial gain?  Someone will be sitting on a pile of money at the end of this.


----------



## transcend2007

DF said:


> I'm still very skeptical on this whole Virus doom & gloom stuff.  As I have said this alarm has sounded before. ie Bird flu, H1N1, Ebola ect.....  This one seems to have gotten legs & is going the distance.  I watch the experts take but when they use words like this could be... this maybe...this might....  It tells me they don't know diddly.
> 
> One thing I do know is my business is circling the drain.  It's a matter of days before I have to let my staff go.  I can't help but think that this is Market manipulation at it's best.  Is this an attack or spread of propaganda for HUGE financial gain?  Someone will be sitting on a pile of money at the end of this.




It's all a conspiracy to get rid of Trump .. they could not do it with the fake Russia story .. but this one has legs ... dems will definitely be jumping on this to blame Trump .. then the question will come .. who would you rather dig us out ... some Socialist (Sanders or Bidden) or Trump long time business owner and like a cockroach the dude seems to pretty much survive anything ... my vote is MAGA ...!


----------



## DF

I’m not thinking it has anything to do with Trump.  I’m just entertaining the possibility that a group/company could influence the media to tank the market and make trillions at the expense of the global economy.  I was trying to get Iron to come up with something like this years ago so we could get rich!....

He dropped the ball!  Damn you IRON!


----------



## BrotherJ

Personally, I think large factions in the world (Russia and China) are exploiting our markets and utilizing the fear/panic of the beerflu to damage our economy. There's an excellent post over on Reddit that summarizes it (and a lot of it goes over my head) but I think does a good job explaining this extreme up/down situation with our daily market. We've hit circuit breakers almost every other day, and then massive rallies the next (Fed pump). Some extremely large entities are purchasing options opposite of MM (i.e., big market movers) and exploiting loopholes in our economic system to force banks/hedge funds to have liquidity issues and not be able to act freely possibly creating a scenario of a mass panic sell-off. I think Russia screwing the OPEC deal and China being shady with the virus is evidence enough that they view this as an opportunity to damage American interests around the globe...

https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreet..._for/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## NbleSavage

The Brits have created a "Covid Support Task Force" complete with 20,000 troops on stand-by to help enforce the forthcoming lockdown...

Martial Law is just a stone's throw away from this type of action.


----------



## white ape

Martial law is not good


----------



## MrRippedZilla

NbleSavage said:


> The Brits have created a "Covid Support Task Force" complete with 20,000 troops on stand-by to help enforce the forthcoming lockdown...
> Martial Law is just a stone's throw away from this type of action.


Speaking as someone who lives in the UK, our troops will be deployed for logistics, medical care, etc. For example, we're having a massive issue with online deliveries for groceries right now - not enough drivers - which makes it difficult for the elderly and vulnerable to isolate themselves indoors. 3 week waiting times for a delivery slot is ridiculous. That's the kind of stuff the army will be helping out with I suspect.  

The odds of our government going ahead with martial law would be close to zero. Our PM is so pro-freedom that he can't even bring himself to shutdown businesses (like the French, Italians, and Spanish) at a time when journalists are begging for him to do it - he hopes people just listen and do the right thing. But they won't - my local pub was packed yesterday. Which raises questions about how long this economic suicide pact can really last doesn't it? Judging by what the Chinese are doing, the answer is not very long at all.


----------



## NbleSavage

MrRippedZilla said:


> Speaking as someone who lives in the UK, our troops will be deployed for logistics, medical care, etc. For example, we're having a massive issue with online deliveries for groceries right now - not enough drivers - which makes it difficult for the elderly and vulnerable to isolate themselves indoors. 3 week waiting times for a delivery slot is ridiculous. That's the kind of stuff the army will be helping out with I suspect.
> 
> The odds of our government going ahead with martial law would be close to zero. Our PM is so pro-freedom that he can't even bring himself to shutdown businesses (like the French, Italians, and Spanish) at a time when journalists are begging for him to do it - he hopes people just listen and do the right thing. But they won't - my local pub was packed yesterday. Which raises questions about how long this economic suicide pact can really last doesn't it? Judging by what the Chinese are doing, the answer is not very long at all.



 I do hope yer right, Mate. I get a bit antsy anytime the military is deployed into civilian space. Too easy to overnight go from troops delivering groceries to a PFC with an AR on every corner making sure ye don't break the mandatory quarantine.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

NbleSavage said:


> I do hope yer right, Mate. I get a bit antsy anytime the military is deployed into civilian space. Too easy to overnight go from troops delivering groceries to a PFC with an AR on every corner making sure ye don't break the mandatory quarantine.


Our police force has already been given the power to order those with symptoms in public to be tested and, if it turns out positive, order them to stay at home or be fined. So all that's been taken care of without the army. No ARs though 

Being serious, if the PM tells you to stay indoors, and you don't, then you're asking for trouble to be honest. To avoid problems, stop being a selfish ****. Fair enough I say.

Footnote: I find it hard to take any of this seriously when I know, factually, that it won't be sustainable for as long as it really needs to be sustainable.


----------



## HydroEJP88

Well the governor of my state shut down all non life sustaining businesses.

Gave a short list of businesses that are life sustaining, and the company I just happen to work for can fit into any category. Smart on their part to involve themselves in every part of each category.

It's dumb though because we have at least 300 people in the building at all times. Many are 60 and over.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Would you put a revolver on your head with one bullet and pull the trigger? 5 chances you will live? Now, would you take that same revolver and put it to your kids head? Or your wife's head and pull the trigger?

I won't. I'm not liking the odds. The information is out there and I rather be alive then dead in 26 days. China has been lying about this shit since the beginning and they lied about the death and case numbers. They are still lying. Those that recovered have lung sorrosis and will die withing 5years max.  People have died couple days after they're "recovered" if the virus doesn't kill you the damage to your lungs will. It's the gasoline to your organs it puts the oxygen to your engine(heart) if your organs will start to shut down after your lugs do. The ventilator are to help a person whose longs need to heal. Those lungs are ****ed working handicapped.

The virus doesn't respect age religion gender or race. It's taking everyone it can get it's grip on. One way ticket. There's no coming back. It's just either really fast(months) or slow (years) hopefully for those infected a vaccine may help. But the damage will linger. 

I probably won't post much. I'm on a vpn Currently using Italy as my location. They're getting premium pornhub for a month to help with the QT




Population will decrease.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Not sure if we have this on the board anywhere. But it's useful. I'll leave it here.

Gin you can sticky it to your first post if you'd like.

This one's the best for real time usa. With State breakdown and case breakdown by area and case number with information.

https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com

This one's just to show how serious it is worldwide.

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


----------



## Jin

#TheMatrix brought up a great point:

horror stories about quality of life post hospitalization for lung issues. 

“Recovered” doesn’t mean back to your prior conditions. It only means the immediate danger of the acute infection has resolved. 

The theme is and has always been: we don’t know enough to know for sure. 

Ive been aiming on the side of reasonable (IMO) caution. And urging you all to do the same.


----------



## HydroEJP88

#TheMatrix said:


> Not sure if we have this on the board anywhere. But it's useful. I'll leave it here.
> 
> Gin you can sticky it to your first post if you'd like.
> 
> This one's the best for real time usa. With State breakdown and case breakdown by area and case number with information.
> 
> https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com
> 
> This one's just to show how serious it is worldwide.
> 
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries



Thanks for this. Wasn't sure where to look


----------



## Jin

Chloroquine just passed regulation and is now available for compassionate use (if you look
like you gonna die then you can get it) in the USA!


This is great news. 

Let’s hope our results are similar to Korea’s.


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Chloroquine just passed regulation and is now available for compassionate use (if you look
> like you gonna die then you can get it) in the USA!
> 
> 
> This is great news.
> 
> Let’s hope our results are similar to Korea’s.



But needs paired with zinc, right?


----------



## Blacktail

MrRippedZilla said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-died-from-virus-had-other-illness-italy-says
> https://www.epicentro.iss.it/coronavirus/bollettino/Report-COVID-2019_17_marzo-v2.pdf (355 deaths in Italy, 50% had 3 or more underlying conditions, only 3/355 deaths were people with no underlying illnesses at all)
> 
> The more you analyze the data, the more you realize just how insignificant the human cost of the virus is going to be compared to the human cost of this economic suicide pact that we're all embarking on. Lets hope the general public wakes up to this as the months go on. Otherwise, we'll see a lot of lives being unnecessarily destroyed.



this is exactly what I have been saying! The panic cost will far exceed the virus it self!


----------



## HydroEJP88

Well they finally pulled the plug on my company. Now I can stay home with my family where I need to be


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> But needs paired with zinc, right?



NO!!!!!

just make sure you aren’t deficient in zinc. No extra is needed.


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> NO!!!!!
> 
> just make sure you aren’t deficient in zinc. No extra is needed.



Which is how?


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> Which is how?


 The only real way to know is by blood test


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Which is how?




Meat is the best source of zinc. You’re good.


----------



## Seeker

This deserves a watch. Watch it all!


----------



## Uncle manny

Seeker said:


> This deserves a watch. Watch it all!



Saw this last night. Definitely logical. Fkin China.


----------



## NbleSavage

Lockdown to be announced in the US in the State of Illinois in the next 10 minutes.

National Guard are here too, albeit a small deployment (only 60 troops here officially, and officially only to provide logistic support).

Fookin' ell. I feel like that scene in Clerks... "I'm not even supposed to be here today!"

I may bug out home after dark, need to check in with the bosses and see what they want.


----------



## Jin

NbleSavage said:


> Lockdown to be announced in the US in the State of Illinois in the next 10 minutes.
> 
> National Guard are here too, albeit a small deployment (only 60 troops here officially, and officially only to provide logistic support).
> 
> Fookin' ell. I feel like that scene in Clerks... "I'm not even supposed to be here today!"
> 
> I may bug out home after dark, need to check in with the bosses and see what they want.



Aye, get Ye home!!! Don’t want to be stuck for months on end away from Mrs. Savage


----------



## HydroEJP88

Well from the sounds of it, as of right now, I'll be going to work as normal next week and so on.

One ****ing day is apparently enough for my company.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Jin said:


> Chloroquine just passed regulation and is now available for compassionate use (if you look
> like you gonna die then you can get it) in the USA!
> 
> 
> This is great news.
> 
> Let’s hope our results are similar to Korea’s.



It's still with a script though. Getting it from a animal VET might not be easy.


----------



## Jin

#TheMatrix said:


> It's still with a script though. Getting it from a animal VET might not be easy.



If you know somebody with a Rx pad.....

No idea if it has veterinary uses. 

The hope is is that the compassionate care data is positive and leads to it being approved as a treatments. Then anybody who is admitted to the hospital gets treated with it. 

Because I am in Japan and this place is run by clowns, I’m securing my own.


For most of this board getting these meds yourself is over cautionary. 

I have underlying health conditions and a recent history of multiple illnesses.


----------



## Spongy

Jin said:


> If you know somebody with a Rx pad.....
> 
> No idea if it has veterinary uses.
> 
> The hope is is that the compassionate care data is positive and leads to it being approved as a treatments. Then anybody who is admitted to the hospital gets treated with it.
> 
> Because I am in Japan and this place is run by clowns, I’m securing my own.
> 
> 
> For most of this board getting these meds yourself is over cautionary.
> 
> I have underlying health conditions and a recent history of multiple illnesses.



Do what you gotta do to stay safe.  Thanks for this thread and the others!


----------



## Jin

Supply chain may be a issue. These are common, cheap drugs that the US (to my knowledge) does not produce domestically. 

Chloroquine was back ordered last week and apparently Plaquenil is out of stock as of this week. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hPz5KxgI_K4


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> If you know somebody with a Rx pad.....
> 
> No idea if it has veterinary uses.
> 
> The hope is is that the compassionate care data is positive and leads to it being approved as a treatments. Then anybody who is admitted to the hospital gets treated with it.
> 
> Because I am in Japan and this place is run by clowns, I’m securing my own.
> 
> 
> For most of this board getting these meds yourself is over cautionary.
> 
> I have underlying health conditions and a recent history of multiple illnesses.



Hefe said, if you need some.. let him know


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Hefe said, if you need some.. let him know



Hopefully you’re kidding


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> Hopefully you’re kidding



Lmfao that's coming from him. He posted it. I didnt really read much of the thread. I'm too far behind on it..


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> Lmfao that's coming from him. He posted it. I didnt really read much of the thread. I'm too far behind on it..



Thats a pretty funny post!


----------



## Trump

At Heathrow airport and all restaurants are closed for seating but you can get a takeaway. So everyone has food from the variety of places and are all sat together in the departures. Think sometimes common sense is none existent


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> At Heathrow airport and all restaurants are closed for seating but you can get a takeaway. So everyone has food from the variety of places and are all sat together in the departures. Think sometimes common sense is none existent



Back home already?


----------



## Trump

yep got there and they made me wait 3 days and sent me home 



CJ275 said:


> Back home already?


----------



## CJ

Trump said:


> yep got there and they made me wait 3 days and sent me home



Still getting paid???


----------



## German89

Trump said:


> At Heathrow airport and all restaurants are closed for seating but you can get a takeaway. So everyone has food from the variety of places and are all sat together in the departures. Think sometimes common sense is none existent



They aren't doing very well with, "social distancing" i see.


----------



## Trump

yes at the minute not sure how long for though 



CJ275 said:


> Still getting paid???


----------



## HydroEJP88

Well it's official from my company. I'll be back at work on Monday. One day quarantine. Probably did a lot


----------



## Bobbyloads

They send us a piece of paper to print out and carry with us in case we get stopped by the police going to and coming back from work. 

luckily my line of work will remain open and I’m able to go back once i get my virus results back which should be by Monday latest.


----------



## German89

Theres so much in this thread but, maybe someone can answer this?

I'm no absolutely confused.

I don't understand.  I thought covid couldn't affect animals.  My ma just told me it came from animals?

I just need someone to point me in the correct direction?


----------



## BigSwolePump

German89 said:


> Theres so much in this thread but, maybe someone can answer this?
> 
> I'm no absolutely confused.
> 
> I don't understand.  I thought covid couldn't affect animals.  My ma just told me it came from animals?
> 
> I just need someone to point me in the correct direction?


...............................


----------



## #TheMatrix

German89 said:


> Theres so much in this thread but, maybe someone can answer this?
> 
> I'm no absolutely confused.
> 
> I don't understand.  I thought covid couldn't affect animals.  My ma just told me it came from animals?
> 
> I just need someone to point me in the correct direction?




If you walked into a bar. And heard this 

"Couple years ago they wanted to use bats instead of mice to study some viruses. Turns out these bats had sars type of virus already in them. They used HIV to make it bond and transfer better to humans. And some bat shit got out onto some foods some people ate and now we're here with close to 300k infected."

I would post all the links and articles about it. But long story short. It's pretty accurate. 

Turns out you can also transfer covid through feces.  And hence why the HIV medicine is working well for treatment.  
And aerosols can make the virus airborne.


----------



## #TheMatrix

There's an archive of videos of people with it from two parts of the world. Very NSFW.  I bleached my eyes after watching but still can't clean what I saw. 

All these videos were collected by people and archives during the crisis that is believed a filter was added to the internet to not allow other parts of the country to see them. Only p2p like WhatsApp and Snapchat videos were collected. Anytime a person put corona, virus, in uploading videos the internet would filter and censor other countries from viewing the files 

Wana see?


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> ...........................



lol.. thanks..

i know the news had a story about a snake biting someone.... my coworker thought the same til another chef and i told her it was from the lab.

I just want to make sure i'm not the delusional one... AS if, she's "gas lighting".

and matrix, i get your point.


----------



## German89

#TheMatrix said:


> There's an archive of videos of people with it from two parts of the world. Very NSFW.  I bleached my eyes after watching but still can't clean what I saw.
> 
> All these videos were collected by people and archives during the crisis that is believed a filter was added to the internet to not allow other parts of the country to see them. Only p2p like WhatsApp and Snapchat videos were collected. Anytime a person put corona, virus, in uploading videos the internet would filter and censor other countries from viewing the files
> 
> Wana see?


kin...daah.. 

Do i want to?

yes...

do i need to though? how disturbing?


----------



## #TheMatrix

German89 said:


> kin...daah..
> 
> Do i want to?
> 
> yes...
> 
> do i need to though? how disturbing?



Body bags everywhere. People on streets being picked up by half ass bio suits.  Mom's crying.

The one that I won't ever be able to erase was the kids laying on beds. 

They said only the older you are.  But I knew. I seen the videos.  A lady at my job said " were all young and healthy no need to worry" 

I almost slapped her and said. "hey, this virus doesn't respect age gender sexuality.it doesn't matter if your old ghey trans bixesual or don't believe in God. It's giving out free one way tickets to death" she then opened her mouth and I quicky said to her " it's not a conversation, I'm telling you. Tell that to the 2yr old whose infected yesterday" 

She didn't have much to say after that.


----------



## Pinkbear

If you ask me they need to be playing this on the news. Maybe then people will stay home.


----------



## BigSwolePump

#TheMatrix said:


> There's an archive of videos of people with it from two parts of the world. Very NSFW.  I bleached my eyes after watching but still can't clean what I saw.
> 
> All these videos were collected by people and archives during the crisis that is believed a filter was added to the internet to not allow other parts of the country to see them. Only p2p like WhatsApp and Snapchat videos were collected. Anytime a person put corona, virus, in uploading videos the internet would filter and censor other countries from viewing the files
> 
> Wana see?



Post up. Don't tease me. I have been surfing for a while and haven't seen anything more than a few vids showing Chinese redcross with bodies on the floor.


----------



## German89

BigSwolePump said:


> Graphic vids. This opens a new perspective.


Yeah... iran with the kids, jesus fukk. I should NOT have watched that.

Another question... since it just hit me... everything is, "made in china" ..
 Now what?!


----------



## #TheMatrix

German89 said:


> Yeah... iran with the kids, jesus fukk. I should NOT have watched that.
> 
> Another question... since it just hit me... everything is, "made in china" ..
> Now what?!



Let me see if I can get a condensed version of the anonpost. He posted something along the lines of. People arnt Taking their clothes and burning it because it was made in China but they will .........

Let me find it.


Well that sucked. You cant read it.

Even if I email it to anybody you would still have to zoom.
Let me read and paste


----------



## German89

#TheMatrix said:


> Let me see if I can get a condensed version of the anonpost. He posted something along the lines of. People arnt Taking their clothes and burning it because it was made in China but they will .........
> 
> Let me find it.
> 
> 
> Well that sucked. You cant read it.
> 
> Even if I email it to anybody you would still have to zoom.
> Let me read and paste



Well. I dont know if a factory worker was infected... went to work. Contaminated something. And packed it?


----------



## #TheMatrix

German89 said:


> Well. I dont know if a factory worker was infected... went to work. Contaminated something. And packed it?



The virus life was to studies to be 3 days. On plastics and metals.  Hence why you saw public transportation buses being wiped down with isopropil alcohol water mix spray bottles.  We implemented this at my workplace 2 weeks back.

A worker doesn't have to sneeze on your clothes. A random Karen can do that at the store. Same as a Amazon employee in the UK for infected and many of the workforce quit. Amazon hired African migrants and payed them peanuts. If they die they die right? That's the Amazon mindset  out in the UK.

This Karen can then  sneeze on your favorite delivery carry out. 
What I'm saying is. Only you can care for yours and your loved ones.

I'll add an edit.
If we manage a national shut down. Within 3 days the virus could be killed on surfaces on its own. If popular stays inside for that month. Those needed medical attention could be saved and the spread would be contained and lives would be saved.


----------



## German89

#TheMatrix said:


> The virus life was to studies to be 3 days. On plastics and metals.  Hence why you saw public transportation buses being wiped down with isopropil alcohol water mix spray bottles.  We implemented this at my workplace 2 weeks back.
> 
> A worker doesn't have to sneeze on your clothes. A random Karen can do that at the store. Same as a Amazon employee in the UK for infected and many of the workforce quit. Amazon hired African migrants and payed them peanuts. If they die they die right? That's the Amazon mindset  out in the UK.
> 
> This Karen can then  sneeze on your favorite delivery carry out.
> What I'm saying is. Only you can care for yours and your loved ones.
> 
> I'll add an edit.
> If we manage a national shut down. Within 3 days the virus could be killed on surfaces on its own. If popular stays inside for that month. Those needed medical attention could be saved and the spread would be contained and lives would be saved.


I know how cross contamination works.

I work food industry. And I find it comical when people with gloves, go out, touch, touch, touch... then go in their car, touch, touch, touch... drive with gloves, then go in the house with gloves then toss them... when they should've tossed them right before they opened the car door.  But, that's karen for you. 

I was worried about this package coming from FL but, it's been in the mail for like two weeks.. So, should be good?


----------



## #TheMatrix

German89 said:


> I know how cross contamination works.
> 
> I work food industry. And I find it comical when people with gloves, go out, touch, touch, touch... then go in their car, touch, touch, touch... drive with gloves, then go in the house with gloves then toss them... when they should've tossed them right before they opened the car door.  But, that's karen for you.
> 
> I was worried about this package coming from FL but, it's been in the mail for like two weeks.. So, should be good?



How many Karen's do you think touched your package since it was delivered to you? I'll guess probably 50.  
If it's still en route to you. Soon as you get it. The mail carrier being the last Karen. I would take gloves and place this envelope outside for 3 days. Then You can be certain it's clear to touch.

I leave my mail outside in sections labeled mon-sat. And open the mail 3 days later.

This has become my normal.


----------



## Voyagersixone

City of ATL restaurants are now allowed to sell beer and wine to go for 60 days


----------



## German89

#TheMatrix said:


> How many Karen's do you think touched your package since it was delivered to you? I'll guess probably 50.
> If it's still en route to you. Soon as you get it. The mail carrier being the last Karen. I would take gloves and place this envelope outside for 3 days. Then You can be certain it's clear to touch.
> 
> I leave my mail outside in sections labeled mon-sat. And open the mail 3 days later.
> 
> This has become my normal.


thank you!!!


----------



## Voyagersixone

US/CN border closed except for essential travel as of midnight


----------



## German89

Voyagersixone said:


> US/CN border closed except for essential travel as of midnight




Now I wish the courts were open so I can get my custody battle taken care of.


----------



## ToolSteel

Anyone got any TP?


----------



## Pinkbear

The national gaurd is going to be active within the next 48 hours. Idk how long but we will be quarantined. This is coming from a friend in the military.


----------



## German89

Pinkbear said:


> The national gaurd is going to be active within the next 48 hours. Idk how long but we will be quarantined. This is coming from a friend in the military.


the shade room posted some bus driver in NYC saying she saw them... I think she's under the impression that Marshall law will come into affect... I feel like it will.


----------



## #TheMatrix

Pinkbear said:


> The national gaurd is going to be active within the next 48 hours. Idk how long but we will be quarantined. This is coming from a friend in the military.



They've been spoted en route in my state. We predicted next week. They're setting up bases. It's kind of difficult to hide 100plus vehicles. Just because their camo painted doesn't make them invisible


----------



## ToolSteel

It will only be in certain areas. Vast majority of us will be unaffected.


----------



## Uncle manny

Supposedly a shit load of armed military vehicles were arriving in NYC Friday. Kinda gives the feeling they will be using Martial Law, which is pretty scary...


----------



## Ragingmenace223

the usa has the most new cases over 5000 last night...


----------



## Seeker

National guards are mostly being used for  aid and humanitarian goals. Martial law continues to be rejected by local, state and federal officials. National Guard has been called up in 40 states. A message from the WA national Guard " emergencies are scary enough. Let's not add to the fear by spreading misinformation"


----------



## BigSwolePump




----------



## transcend2007

South Korea is leading in managing covid 19 again ... someone in the US should be working more closely with them ... they have immeplemented a 4 part strategy to keep ICU beds specially for those most sick ...

4 steps ...

#1.  Asymptomatic and mild cases under 50 years old get quarantine in special dorm locations not  normal hospital space.

#2 Quarantine for those 50 and older ... who have Asymptomatic or mild cases but with higher level of care ...

#3.  Sick needing hospital bed but not a ventilator are put in special area for covid 19 patients who are systematic but not critically I'll ...

#4.  Critically sick needing ICU bed and ventilator ... which is the highest level of care ...

Using this 4 step system more than 90% who are not critically ill free up hospital beds especially icu beds ... for those who most need them ...

We should implement a similar strategy immediately ... 

USA's biggest problem today ... insufficient testing ... not quarantining sick people or tracing who've they've had contact with ...

We'd better hope the new treatments come online in April and they work ... because US is now on track for millions of cases ... New York alone likely has over 100,000 positives right now ... 10,000 actually confirmed but doing very limiting testing compared to what is needed ... they are actually recommending people with mild systems not to get tested ... just to self quarantine ... it just shows a lack of understanding IMO ...states with lower cases should immediately get hundreds of thousands of tests and be prepared to test broadly ... quarantine all positives and also quarantine anyone they come into contact with ... this is the only way to stop the spread ...


----------



## NbleSavage

Jin said:


> Aye, get Ye home!!! Don’t want to be stuck for months on end away from Mrs. Savage



Made it home, Lads. The second the bosses gave the green light, I was behind the wheel. 15 hrs overnight, strapped to the teeth but made it without incident.

Incidentally, never seen so many state troopers camped at toll booths and underpasses - this across 5 states.

I'm spent, hitting the rack until sunup, then going ta chase Missus Savage 'round the quarantine fer a few laps.


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> South Korea is leading in managing covid 19 again ... someone in the US should be working more closely with them ... they have immeplemented a 4 part strategy to keep ICU beds specially for those most sick ...
> 
> 4 steps ...
> 
> #1.  Asymptomatic and mild cases under 50 years old get quarantine in special dorm locations not  normal hospital space.
> 
> #2 Quarantine for those 50 and older ... who have Asymptomatic or mild cases but with higher level of care ...
> 
> #3.  Sick needing hospital bed but not a ventilator are put in special area for covid 19 patients who are systematic but not critically I'll ...
> 
> #4.  Critically sick needing ICU bed and ventilator ... which is the highest level of care ...
> 
> Using this 4 step system more than 90% who are not critically ill free up hospital beds especially icu beds ... for those who most need them ...
> 
> We should implement a similar strategy immediately ...
> 
> USA's biggest problem today ... insufficient testing ... not quarantining sick people or tracing who've they've had contact with ...
> 
> We'd better hope the new treatments come online in April and they work ... because US is now on track for millions of cases ... New York alone likely has over 100,000 positives right now ... 10,000 actually confirmed but doing very limiting testing compared to what is needed ... they are actually recommending people with mild systems not to get tested ... just to self quarantine ... it just shows a lack of understanding IMO ...states with lower cases should immediately get hundreds of thousands of tests and be prepared to test broadly ... quarantine all positives and also quarantine anyone they come into contact with ... this is the only way to stop the spread ...




Good post. 

One compunding issue will be availability of any effectacious drugs. 

For example chloroquine (in all forms) has been around for decades, is generic and not domestically made. So even if it does work how will billions of doses be procured?

Supply chains are down. India relies on precursors from China. As of now India isn’t exporting meds either. And rightly so. They will have a far worse health crisis than most counties. 

Getting on this thing early was the single most important thing a country could do. The longer counties wait (to implement A PLAN. Any plan) the worse the outcome. 

Japan will be the most striking example of mismanagement.


----------



## Pinkbear

They just said on the radio for California to be prepared for a shutdown. They are not saying that we will be shutdown nor are they saying when but they are saying be prepared. During shutdown nothing will be open. Groceries stores, gas stations, pharmacies, restaurants will not be open. 

I believe they are waiting for the national gaurd to get set up and then they will issue lockdown.


----------



## Jin

Pinkbear said:


> They just said on the radio for California to be prepared for a shutdown. They are not saying that we will be shutdown nor are they saying when but they are saying be prepared. During shutdown nothing will be open. Groceries stores, gas stations, pharmacies, restaurants will not be open.
> 
> I believe they are waiting for the national gaurd to get set up and then they will issue lockdown.



This is very unsettling.


----------



## Seeker

Yeah good luck enforcing that shit in Los Angeles. You want riots? Try that shit and see what happens. The CA surplus is already tanking. One million new unemployment registered already this week.


----------



## NbleSavage

Pinkbear said:


> They just said on the radio for California to be prepared for a shutdown. They are not saying that we will be shutdown nor are they saying when but they are saying be prepared. During shutdown nothing will be open. Groceries stores, gas stations, pharmacies, restaurants will not be open.
> 
> I believe they are waiting for the national gaurd to get set up and then they will issue lockdown.



To be clear, who is saying this? The obvious questions apply: how will they prevent looting by those who don't presently have a food supply to last for weeks or months? Grocery stores are already depleted from the last bout of hoarding, bit too late now to stock up. 

How will people dependent on medication survive? Most insurance companies won't allow for 'bulk buys' and only stipend out meds in 30 day quantities (some will do 90 but for those who won't?)

Seems a bit extreme IMO, might be what needs to happen but I don't see how it would work without military enforcement. That's martial law. 

There's a line here that I'm not sure we're prepared to cross & I'm not certain of the potential for irreparable harm if we do. Ye want me to have ta make a decision between looting a pharmacy or watching my Nana die? Don't test me.


----------



## BigGameHunter

The NGsmen that I know are saying they have their marching orders and as of now, if deployed anywhere domestically in relation to this (C19),  it will be to serve as aid in making sure seniors and those in need get meds, prevent looting of pharmaceutical distributors etc. No mention of food because we have enough, though there may be a wait. No mention of martial law. No need for it. Behave and take only what is yours and you’re going to be fine. 

These are fear mongers trying to get you all fired up and worried. It’s like Jade Helm from 6 yrs ago. Remember Obummer was going to kill us all...RELAX 

Call me naive, but these are our citizen soldiers...They aren’t going to shoot law abiding citizens. When you see the UN in the USA then you can be nervous.


----------



## BigGameHunter

NbleSavage said:


> To be clear, who is saying this? The obvious questions apply: how will they prevent looting by those who don't presently have a food supply to last for weeks or months? Grocery stores are already depleted from the last bout of hoarding, bit too late now to stock up.
> 
> How will people dependent on medication survive? Most insurance companies won't allow for 'bulk buys' and only stipend out meds in 30 day quantities (some will do 90 but for those who won't?)
> 
> Seems a bit extreme IMO, might be what needs to happen but I don't see how it would work without military enforcement. That's martial law.
> 
> There's a line here that I'm not sure we're prepared to cross & I'm not certain of the potential for irreparable harm if we do. Ye want me to have ta make a decision between looting a pharmacy or watching my Nana die? Don't test me.



In the best of circumstances they are trained and plan on helping with distribution of meds via presence at pharmacies and if necessary deliveries. Most VA hospitals have been occupied or will be by the feds to help with this. 

Food is I different animal all together. Not to bring up a soar subject but the idea (as I understand it) is similar to Samlia without terrorists.


----------



## Pinkbear

Sorry guys it was during today's California press briefing and it was a lady speaking. I'm at work and didn't catch the name

All that was stated is that we need to be prepared if California decides to do a lockdown. Nothing about yes its happening or anything like that just that we need to be prepared for it 

Take that however you want to take it. But to me I'm going grocery shopping tonight. 


Serious question. Why are we as Americans so afraid of matrial law? As Americans we hold our military so high but as soon as some mentions the military may take control people lose their ****ing shit. 

What are they going to do? Start shooting Americans? Start burning down your house? They going to take your guns?


----------



## BigGameHunter

Pinkbear said:


> Sorry guys it was during today's California press briefing and it was a lady speaking. I'm at work and didn't catch the name
> 
> All that was stated is that we need to be prepared if California decides to do a lockdown. Nothing about yes its happening or anything like that just that we need to be prepared for it
> 
> Take that however you want to take it. But to me I'm going grocery shopping tonight.
> 
> 
> Serious question. Why are we as Americans so afraid of matrial law? As Americans we hold our military so high but as soon as some mentions the military may take control people lose their ****ing shit.
> 
> What are they going to do? Start shooting Americans? Start burning down your house? They going to take your guns?



Thank you for clarifying. 

I respect and trust the military. That said ALWAYS be suspicious of governments. 

As with most things it’s the suits that screw it up for folks like us,  or in this case military brass and their hit squads. IMO we are a long way from that. But BOLO for the aforementioned.


----------



## Pinkbear

BigGameHunter said:


> Thank you for clarifying.
> 
> I respect and trust the military. That said ALWAYS be suspicious of governments.
> 
> As with most things it’s the suits that screw it up for folks like us,  or in this case military brass and their hit squads. IMO we are a long way from that. But BOLO for the aforementioned.



Maybe I'm naive but I don't think the military would turn into death squads. You don't have oil in your backyards 

Death squads are reserved for country with brown people and natural resources or if they wanna build a new McDonald's.


----------



## BigGameHunter

Pinkbear said:


> Maybe I'm naive but I don't think the military would turn into death squads. You don't have oil in your backyards
> 
> Death squads are reserved for country with brown people and natural resources or if they wanna build a new McDonald's.



Awe Pinky, damn dude, I love you like a brother but it was a hit squad that hit that building in OKC. It wasn’t for oil either. It was a hit squad that hit Waco, TX. Though there is oil in Waco this was for the government to flex its muscles. 

Youtube and search 
“A Noble Lie” 
invest 2 hours of your life and watch this. It’s powerful and true. OKC bombing was an op. It woke me the fuk up.


----------



## Pinkbear

BigGameHunter said:


> Awe Pinky, damn dude, I love you like a brother but it was a hit squad that hit that building in OKC. It wasn’t for oil either. It was a hit squad that hit Waco, TX. Though there is oil in Waco this was for the government to flex its muscles.
> 
> Youtube and search
> “A Noble Lie”
> invest 2 hours of your life and watch this. It’s powerful and true. OKC bombing was an op. It woke me the fuk up.



I will check that out. 

On a side note, everyone needs to watch tiger king on Netflix. ****ing wild


----------



## BigGameHunter

Pinkbear said:


> I will check that out.
> 
> On a side note, everyone needs to watch tiger king on Netflix. ****ing wild



Will do. I was getting pissed and was about to challenge you to an arm wrestling match when I go see Seeker. Winner takes all. Then I saw your new stats. You’ve grown man  Congrats Bro.


----------



## Pinkbear

BigGameHunter said:


> Will do. I was getting pissed and was about to challenge you to an arm wrestling match when I go see Seeker. Winner takes all. Then I saw your new stats. You’ve grown man  Congrats Bro.



It's all in my gut. Ask seeker


----------



## Jin

I have to give a tip of the hat to Gov. Cuomo. 

He’s doing an awesome job with strategy and admonishing the Fed to get their act together. 

I know nothing about him other than his handling of the current pandemic. I am impressed.


----------



## Pinkbear

Jin said:


> I have to give a tip of the hat to Gov. Cuomo.
> 
> He’s doing an awesome job with strategy and admonishing the Fed to get their act together.
> 
> I know nothing about him other than his handling of the current pandemic. I am impressed.



You can only listen to Govner of cali and New York and doctor Tony with the White House. Rest are full of shit. 

Trump wants us back open by Easter? Get ****ing real. We are over 10k new cases a day and now at over 100 deaths a day. 

That w as s just a tactic to get the stock market moving and I will give it to him it did.


----------



## Jin

Pinkbear said:


> You can only listen to Govner of cali and New York and doctor Tony with the White House. Rest are full of shit.
> 
> Trump wants us back open by Easter? Get ****ing real. We are over 10k new cases a day and now at over 100 deaths a day.
> 
> That w as s just a tactic to get the stock market moving and I will give it to him it did.



Fauci knows 100% what’s up. But he is really choosing his words and isn’t forthcoming. 

 If you want the same level of expertise without the political constraints: 

Michael Osterholm. 

Joe Rogan had him on a few weeks ago.

We are still very much at the beginning of this thing. 

I have heard rumors of a cure: an antibody injection. Not a vaccine. This could be cleared for use without the months of testing and human trials that a vaccine would necessitate. 

My friend in finance said his firm’s (big name) healthcare analysis were fairly confident a cure could be out in a couple months. They are basing their financial strategy on this information. If they are wrong it will cost them. 

With or without an impending cure, we are deep in this through summer IMO. 

With no cure, into next year.


----------



## Blacktail

Marshal law will not be declared. A lock down is much different than that.


----------



## NbleSavage

Pinkbear said:


> Sorry guys it was during today's California press briefing and it was a lady speaking. I'm at work and didn't catch the name
> 
> All that was stated is that we need to be prepared if California decides to do a lockdown. Nothing about yes its happening or anything like that just that we need to be prepared for it
> 
> Take that however you want to take it. But to me I'm going grocery shopping tonight.
> 
> 
> Serious question. Why are we as Americans so afraid of matrial law? As Americans we hold our military so high but as soon as some mentions the military may take control people lose their ****ing shit.
> 
> What are they going to do? Start shooting Americans? Start burning down your house? They going to take your guns?



Didn't mean to chirp at ye, Pinkbear. I appreciate the intell. I'm on edge right now as many are. I came back home to make sure my family is provided for, and the scenario ye described set me off a bit is all. On the military presence, I respect 'em but any time armed men are restricting my freedoms and I've committed no crime, I'll push back hard. Every time. I suspect there are many others like me. That's what I mean by the potential for irreparable harm. 

FWIW, I don't think it's feasible to shut down grocery stores and pharmacies - not without 1st establishing a massive home delivery pipeline for both industries, and I don't see that being a viable option in the near-term. Perhaps if this goes on for months, and there's time to set up those kind of supply chains, but near-term I worry that kind of speculation will just start another round of hoarding. 

Yer a good Bloke keeping us all informed.


----------



## CJ

**duplicate post**


----------



## CJ

There is a 0% chance that grocery stores and pharmacies will be shut down.

A much more realistic scenario is to require face masks and hand sanitizer before entering, obviously after supplies of those items allow that.

No food and no medicine equals guaranteed chaos. Just look at how much people act like assholes during Xmas shopping sales.


----------



## Viduus

Jin said:


> I have to give a tip of the hat to Gov. Cuomo.
> 
> He’s doing an awesome job with strategy and admonishing the Fed to get their act together.
> 
> I know nothing about him other than his handling of the current pandemic. I am impressed.



I’m already tired of him complaining. 

“400 ventilators, wtf does that do? We need 30,0”

congrats, guess who just got zero?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

In the US, 3.28 million people filled for unemployment benefits this week - the highest number since records began in 1967. The biggest rises were seen in Pennsylvania (+378,908), Ohio (+187,784), and California (+186,809). Oh and don't forget - we've only just started. 

I'm a broken record at this point but it's worth repeating: Our economic decisions in response to this will result in a far greater human cost than the virus would ever be capable of producing by itself. The 1918-20 flu crisis resulted in a 6% global drop in GDP and an 8% drop in consumption. If we don't keep the damage below that level in 2020, it's because of political incompetence. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## dk8594

MrRippedZilla said:


> In the US, 3.28 million people filled for unemployment benefits this week - the highest number since records began in 1967. The biggest rises were seen in Pennsylvania (+378,908), Ohio (+187,784), and California (+186,809). Oh and don't forget - we've only just started.
> 
> I'm a broken record at this point but it's worth repeating: Our economic decisions in response to this will result in a far greater human cost than the virus would ever be capable of producing by itself. The 1918-20 flue crisis resulted in a 6% global drop in GDP and an 8% drop in consumption. If we don't keep the damage below that level in 2020, it's because of political incompetence. Nothing more, nothing less.



Did they mention the unemployment rate?  I am trying to get a sense of magnitude ( last I could find was February - 3.5%), but don’t have a sense of who they count in the denominator.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

dk8594 said:


> Did they mention the unemployment rate?  I am trying to get a sense of magnitude ( last I could find was February - 3.5%), but don’t have a sense of who they count in the denominator.


Unemployment rate data will be out next Friday. It's projected to have gone up to 4% but smart money is on it being higher than that. Initial jobless claims was projected to be 1-1.1m, ended up being 3.28m so...yea.

It's interesting to see the stock market rally in response though. If sustained, it's confirmation that the markets overreacted and the "bottom" is already gone. Big "if" on whether the rally will be sustained though. Long way to go in this battle.


----------



## Viduus

MrRippedZilla said:


> Unemployment rate data will be out next Friday. It's projected to have gone up to 4% but smart money is on it being higher than that. Initial jobless claims was projected to be 1-1.1m, ended up being 3.28m so...yea.
> 
> It's interesting to see the stock market rally in response though. If sustained, it's confirmation that the markets overreacted and the "bottom" is already gone. Big "if" on whether the rally will be sustained though. Long way to go in this battle.



We received interesting guidance today. Seems some of the small business loans in the US are tied to your normal payroll levels. I’ll just say there’s strong incentives for businesses to keep people on payroll. 

Interesting angle though I have no idea how it’ll work out with revenues dropping.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

MrRippedZilla said:


> In the US, 3.28 million people filled for unemployment benefits this week - the highest number since records began in 1967. The biggest rises were seen in Pennsylvania (+378,908), Ohio (+187,784), and California (+186,809). *Oh and don't forget - we've only just started.*


For this week, 6.648 million people filled for unemployment benefits - destroying the previous record set last week. That's around 10 million people who've lost their jobs over the past 2 weeks. 

The unemployment rate, data out tomorrow, will be closer to 10% vs the analysts forecast of 4% vs 3.5% for February. All of this indicates that the US will enter a recession. I've said from day 1 that it was unavoidable, globally, and I've seen nothing to indicate otherwise. It's called a global economic suicide pact for a reason. 

I will say that the $2.2 trillion package from the white house/congress has made these numbers worse. Bumping up payments to the unemployed to $600 per week for 4 months gives businesses an easy out. Especially when you're also willing to bail them out too - see United Airlines for example. Essentially, there is no reason for businesses losing revenue to keep workers on board. None at all. That could've been avoided with a more sensible policy approach and will result in the recovery post-virus being harder than it should've been but...you are where you are I guess. This is political incompetence, regardless of whether you're on the left or right.


----------



## Flyingdragon

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...not-showing-much-effect-at-one-paris-hospital


----------



## Flyingdragon

People looking for a quick fix are pretty gullible.  There is nothing quick in finding remedies or cures.  Its also asinine to believe Politicians are all of a sudden now scientists and know more than the scientific community.  Wake up people!


----------



## dragon1952

Hope this hasn't already been posted. Thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Unemployment rate comes in at 4.4% for March. Important to keep in mind that this does *not* include the last 2 weeks as the data was compiled up to and including March 12th. I didn't realize the data used to compile this number was this outdated so my prediction for 10% unemployment will be reflected in the rate next month.


----------



## Blacktail

rawdeal said:


> Did you turn the thermostat *way* down for that pic?   :32 (19):


nope they are always like that!


----------



## DF

I did apply and received a PPP loan.  The loan amount is based on 2 - 2 1/2 months payroll.  Terms for loan payback are a 2 year loan 1% interest, a 6 month deferment on payments.  There is the possibility that the loan will be forgiven if you use as intended*.  75% toward payroll and 25% toward  mortgage interest, rent, and utility costs over the 8 week period after the loan is made.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

MrRippedZilla said:


> Unemployment rate comes in at 4.4% for March. Important to keep in mind that this does *not* include the last 2 weeks as the data was compiled up to and including March 12th. I didn't realize the data used to compile this number was this outdated so my prediction for 10% unemployment will be reflected in the rate next month.


US unemployment rate came out today at 14.7%, which is ahead of my prediction from last month but below what the markets were fearing (15.5-16%). It translates to 20.5 million job losses according to the non-farm payrolls. All of this translates to that inevitable global recession that we talked about months ago. Inevitable due to the actions of politicians, not due to the virus.

All the data tells me that I'm about 5% too optimistic across the board. Predicted 10% here vs 14.7% reality. Predicted 30% bottom for equity markets vs 35% reality (I feared a bigger drop at one point but central banks saved the day). So with that said, I predict a U-shaped recovery from here with a risk of a W-shape if politicians repeat their mistakes when, not if, the 2nd phase of infections/deaths hit.


----------



## CJ

MrRippedZilla said:


> US unemployment rate came out today at 14.7%, which is ahead of my prediction from last month but below what the markets were fearing (15.5-16%). It translates to 20.5 million job losses according to the non-farm payrolls. All of this translates to that inevitable global recession that we talked about months ago. Inevitable due to the actions of politicians, not due to the virus.
> 
> All the data tells me that I'm about 5% too optimistic across the board. Predicted 10% here vs 14.7% reality. Predicted 30% bottom for equity markets vs 35% reality (I feared a bigger drop at one point but central banks saved the day). So with that said, I predict a U-shaped recovery from here with a risk of a W-shape if politicians repeat their mistakes when, not if, the 2nd phase of infections/deaths hit.



And you know they'll be revised even lower. And this doesn't even account for "off the books" workers.

That being said, I'm riding this stock market out until the shit hits the fan. It doesn't make sense, but I'm not going to fight it.


----------



## NbleSavage

Just speaking fer myself, I'm still not of the mind that economics is the proper lense to view this situation from, as it leads to the inevitable mathematics of "How many people are we willing to take a chance of dying in order fer the markets to re-stabilize?". 

When this situation is viewed from the perspective of business is when politics gets involved - and again, just IMO, wrong lense to view the situation from. It's not a "Red State vs Blue State" issue (at least it shouldn't be to me) - it's a public health crises. This *COULD* be a common enemy to unite the US, and perhaps even countries around the world. 

The economic effects are interesting, but just my $.02 should take a back-seat to dramatically increasing testing (such that we can get a more accurate perspective on the scope and scale of the virus) and treatment (once we have data to support the number of sick people, we can get a more accurate profile of those who are typically affected & perhaps where they exposed which leads to better ideas around treatment / vaccines). 

Again just speaking fer myself, the politicizing of an act of nature (Yer a "weak cuck lib" if ye wear a mask or observe the quarantine - or yer a "bloodthirsty fascist slave" if ye opt to return to pre-Covid practices) is a symptom of how strongly divided the US is as a country right now. 

How about instead we turn the propaganda machines towards "We're all in this together - here's what we're going to do in order to save lives, both red and blue".


----------



## Seeker

Sorry Noble, wishful thinking. We're all in this together is dead. This is just reality now as even this crisis has proven the divide is real and pretty obvious it's not going to change anytime soon. Look around you, brother. People everywhere are using political bias when choosing what or who to believe.


----------



## BigSwolePump

Personally, I am still frustrated that we are still shut down for a virus where less than 2% of people who have even been diagnosed as having this shit are even sick and a only a .5% death rate. I use these figures very loosely because anyone with any sense of reason knows that much more people have this virus than have even been tested which makes the actual stats even lower and more favorable.

Are you shitting me? The world population is 7.8 billion people and by the propaganda's own admission, there are just over 4 million total cases which includes 1.4 million people  who have "recovered". This is .005% of the population who have ever even been infected. Fuk off!!

Want a better prospective? OK!! USA population is 328 million and only 1.3 million total cases. Want the numbers? OK? Are you ready???? .003% of people in USA have been tested positive..But wait, there is more. .0002% of Americans have died of COVID. That is even using the shit propaganda numbers of which I believe less than half of the death numbers.

Look, I get that older and those with weak immune systems should take precautions. The problem I see is that perfectly healthy people are being quarantined. WTF kind of ridiculous scare tactic agenda is this? Fuking Nazi type BS.

On almost a daily basis, doctors are speaking out about the ridiculousness of this quarantine, the fact that 95% of hospitals are empty and they have more supplies than they even need.

What is even more idiotic is that medical care facilities get paid extra by the government if they put patients on ventilators and prove that a death was caused by COVID. Again, all over the internet we are seeing cases where a patient dies of a heart attack or other non-virus related death reported by the family and on the death certificate it is labeled as COVID.

My daughter in law(RN) told me about a case this past weak where a patient died of a massive stroke and when she called it in, the first 3 questions asked where COVID related questions. No muthafukka it wasn't!!!


Don't even get me started on the political BS. How the fuk do you make more money on unemployment than working your fuking job?!!!??? Why would lazy ass Americans want the country to open back up? They don't!! 

What about this new BS about not having to pay rent? How the fuk are you going to live in my properties for free?!! Businesses are losing money, some are literally going under with no help from the government who is unlawfully keeping them from functioning while worthless fuks are getting paid more money than they made working!!

What about going to the store and being herded like fuking cows in whatever direction they see fit in order for me to get food to feed your family? Jews and concentration camps come to mind. Fuk that. I walk wherever I please and in whatever direction I please. Stop me..I dare you! 

This fear-mongering is ridiculous!!

With that said, COVID19 quarantine is a sham...CHANGE MY MIND!!! and for fuksake, please don't use the quarantine as an argument as to why there are less deaths or I will be forced to bring up Finland and I don't want to do that...


----------



## NbleSavage

BigSwolePump said:


> Personally, I am still frustrated that we are still shut down for a virus where less than 2% of people who have even been diagnosed as having this shit are even sick and a only a .5% death rate. I use these figures very loosely because anyone with any sense of reason knows that much more people have this virus than have even been tested which makes the actual stats even lower and more favorable.
> 
> Are you shitting me? The world population is 7.8 billion people and by the propaganda's own admission, there are just over 4 million total cases which includes 1.4 million people  who have "recovered". This is .005% of the population who have ever even been infected. Fuk off!!
> 
> Want a better prospective? OK!! USA population is 328 million and only 1.3 million total cases. Want the numbers? OK? Are you ready???? .003% of people in USA have been tested positive..But wait, there is more. .0002% of Americans have died of COVID. That is even using the shit propaganda numbers of which I believe less than half of the death numbers.
> 
> Look, I get that older and those with weak immune systems should take precautions. The problem I see is that perfectly healthy people are being quarantined. WTF kind of ridiculous scare tactic agenda is this? Fuking Nazi type BS.
> 
> On almost a daily basis, doctors are speaking out about the ridiculousness of this quarantine, the fact that 95% of hospitals are empty and they have more supplies than they even need.
> 
> What is even more idiotic is that medical care facilities get paid extra by the government if they put patients on ventilators and prove that a death was caused by COVID. Again, all over the internet we are seeing cases where a patient dies of a heart attack or other non-virus related death reported by the family and on the death certificate it is labeled as COVID.
> 
> My daughter in law(RN) told me about a case this past weak where a patient died of a massive stroke and when she called it in, the first 3 questions asked where COVID related questions. No muthafukka it wasn't!!!
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on the political BS. How the fuk do you make more money on unemployment than working your fuking job?!!!??? Why would lazy ass Americans want the country to open back up? They don't!!
> 
> What about this new BS about not having to pay rent? How the fuk are you going to live in my properties for free?!! Businesses are losing money, some are literally going under with no help from the government who is unlawfully keeping them from functioning while worthless fuks are getting paid more money than they made working!!
> 
> What about going to the store and being herded like fuking cows in whatever direction they see fit in order for me to get food to feed your family? Jews and concentration camps come to mind. Fuk that. I walk wherever I please and in whatever direction I please. Stop me..I dare you!
> 
> This fear-mongering is ridiculous!!
> 
> With that said, COVID19 quarantine is a sham...CHANGE MY MIND!!! and for fuksake, please don't use the quarantine as an argument as to why there are less deaths or I will be forced to bring up Finland and I don't want to do that...



I hear ye, Mate. Who though benefits from such a mis-information campaign, if that's what it is? If the scope and severity of the virus is deliberately being exaggerated, by who and to what end?


----------



## BigSwolePump

NbleSavage said:


> I hear ye, Mate. Who though benefits from such a mis-information campaign, if that's what it is? If the scope and severity of the virus is deliberately being exaggerated, by who and to what end?



That's exactly my point brother.

It's gotten so far out of hand that it's become political.

My biggest fear is what the hell else they will come up with to take away more freedoms at this point.


----------



## Bro Bundy

this is all a part of the luciferian satanic child fukking plan..Can I prove it no


----------



## NbleSavage

Honestly, there are days lately when I'm ready for the revolution. "Civil discourse" clearly isn't going to solve whats wrong in the US. People are so far entrenched in their thinking - more so than I've seen since coming to this country more than 30 years ago.

There are days when I just want to invite everyone to suit-up in a red shirt or a blue shirt, strap on kit, meet in the middle somewhere and see who's got the biggest d1ck. 

Let the victor write the history.


----------



## dk8594

NbleSavage said:


> Honestly, there are days lately when I'm ready for the revolution. "Civil discourse" clearly isn't going to solve whats wrong in the US. People are so far entrenched in their thinking - more so than I've seen since coming to this country more than 30 years ago.
> 
> There are days when I just want to invite everyone to suit-up in a red shirt or a blue shirt, strap on kit, meet in the middle somewhere and see who's got the biggest d1ck.
> 
> Let the victor write the history.



It’s strange scrolling down my google news feed. Every headline includes an allegation of some sort of incompetence and the stories are editorial in nature or are of the he said / she said variety.They aren’t informative; they are written to mimic the script of a soap opera will villains and heroines.  

I don’t blame the news outlets.  They are producers of a product and are are producing exactly what the market had a demand for.   For better or worse our lives have become so easy that that we have to fight against the trivial to feel alive.

The only problem with the US is that for most of us our lives have become so easy that we have the luxury of worrying about the lives of others and how they choose to live them.


----------



## BigSwolePump




----------



## NbleSavage

S Korea reporting a resurgence in Covid-19 possibly stemming from their bar / nightlife district.


----------



## Jin

The worst is yet to come. 

Deaths
Political unrest
protests
economic hardships

Lifting the lockdowns isn’t the end. 

It’s the end of the first quarter IMO. 

Nothing is changing except we will will be taking less precautions. 

I know “gloom and doom”. But it IS gloomy.


----------



## German89

Depression
Suicide Rates
Spousal and child abuse
Rape
Substance Abuse
Rights infringed
Mass unemployment

But we crushed that curve, eh?  Good job everyone.  Staying home surely saved so many lives.


----------



## dk8594

Jin said:


> The worst is yet to come.
> 
> Deaths
> Political unrest
> protests
> economic hardships
> 
> Lifting the lockdowns isn’t the end.
> 
> It’s the end of the first quarter IMO.
> 
> Nothing is changing except we will will be taking less precautions.
> 
> I know “gloom and doom”. But it IS gloomy.



I deal with things through humor and sarcasm so let me add

-No more hand shakes with that  strange  guy with the limp hand
-Bank robbers can now  wear a mask without someone immediately triggering the silent alarm
- Perfect excuse not to see the in laws
- Working from home. No pants. No problem


----------



## MrRippedZilla

New paper analyzing the virus data from France: https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/05/12/science.abc3517

The key finding is a mortality rate of 0.7%, which is consistent with what we've seen in China (0.5-0.7%). Expect this number to continue to fall as treatment continues to improve with experience. Combine that with the low level of herd immunity that is developing and you have an extremely weak case for a 2nd lockdown after the inevitable 2nd wave of deaths. 

People are going to have to learn to live with the risk (wearing masks, limiting social interactions, etc) rather than being forced to not live at all. I eagerly await the media latching onto the economic human cost that awaits us - it'll kill off the appetite among the public for a 2nd lockdown, which will kill off the appetite for it among most politicians.


----------



## Seeker

Well damn! So the dow jumped 900 points because of the Moderna vaccine supposedly showing promising results with a 1st stage trial. Now to move to a larger human trial. Though promising, still to early to tell if this vaccine will actually work.


----------



## German89

Seeker said:


> Well damn! So the dow jumped 900 points because of the Moderna vaccine supposedly showing promising results with a 1st stage trial. Now to move to a larger human trial. Though promising, still to early to tell if this vaccine will actually work.



Have they put on line what's "In" this vaccine?

Never mind.  I just did a quick 'google' search.  of course bills site pops of first... didn't read but just skimmed through it.  A DNA vaccine.  

Wicked.  

Fukin.  Wicked!

Yous still lining up for it?


----------



## dk8594

German89 said:


> Have they put on line what's "In" this vaccine?
> 
> Never mind.  I just did a quick 'google' search.  of course bills site pops of first... didn't read but just skimmed through it.  A DNA vaccine.
> 
> Wicked.
> 
> Fukin.  Wicked!
> 
> Yous still lining up for it?



It seems rushed to me and when things get rushed mistakes get made.

I am not anti vaccine in any way, but I am waiting this one out.


----------



## German89

https://www.bbc.com/news/health-532...[post+type]&at_campaign=64&at_custom2=twitter

"Pandemic POTENTIAL"


----------



## Jin

German89 said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-532...[post+type]&at_campaign=64&at_custom2=twitter
> 
> "Pandemic POTENTIAL"



There are lots of viruses in the animal kingdom that scientists are watching as potential pandemics. Covid 19 wasn’t among them. There will always be a threat of disease and just because we recently went through a pandemic has no bearing in when the next one will happen. 

Happy thoughts


----------



## German89

Jin said:


> There are lots of viruses in the animal kingdom that scientists are watching as potential pandemics. Covid 19 wasn’t among them. There will always be a threat of disease and just because we recently went through a pandemic has no bearing in when the next one will happen.
> 
> Happy thoughts



Mmmm hmm..   So Happy


----------



## HGHDaddy

This damn virus has unfortunately affected all of us. it doesn't look like he'll be leaving anytime soon. Remember , everyone is responsible for the health of himself and those around him. let's be careful, guys.


----------



## white ape

Apparently people in the southern US were getting the virus last year in November and December. It was all
kept hush hush. Rates are on the rise in our southern states again now. I think it will get worse this fall than it was over the winter and spring


----------



## Skullcrusher

Covid911 - INSURGENCY
https://banned.video/watch?id=5efb9158672706002f37f18e


----------



## DEADlifter

The county I live in has 70,000 people.  We hit 1700 cases today.  

Dear Lord, please don't let them shut the gym back down.  

I see alot of locals bitching about people going to gyms on social.  But they don't say shit about little local yokle country band playing at a bar Friday night except yeehaw.  It's so freaking weird how that can be viewed as better than people being fit to fight the virus.


----------



## joeyirish777

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/0...anding-gyms-be-included-in-phase-4-reopening/


----------



## Skullcrusher

Illinois Department of Health Director Admits Anyone with Coronavirus at Time of Death is Counted as a Coronavirus Death


----------



## German89




----------



## German89

More from Australia 

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CCl-B-Inwmm/?igshid=1eigrbtiljzqf


----------



## Joliver

German89 said:


> Depression
> Suicide Rates
> Spousal and child abuse
> Rape
> Substance Abuse
> Rights infringed
> Mass unemployment
> 
> But we crushed that curve, eh?  Good job everyone.  Staying home surely saved so many lives.



God damn Queen logic right there.


----------



## El Gringo

More evidence China Virus numbers are being inflated to scare people and make someone look bad

https://nbc25news.com/news/local/cdc-94-of-covid-19-deaths-had-underlying-medical-conditions

_"For 6% of the deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 2.6 additional conditions or causes per death.

_According to the CDC 9683 died in the United States with only having COVID-19 listed on their death certificate."

Well that's a lot less than the 180,000 that the Almighty scientists/experts/media has been reporting

No wonder why the USA has more deaths than all of Africa. 

99% this is never reported in the mainstream. 

Now, be a good boy or girl and wear your masks!


----------



## Jin

El Gringo said:


> More evidence China Virus numbers are being inflated to scare people and make someone look bad
> 
> https://nbc25news.com/news/local/cdc-94-of-covid-19-deaths-had-underlying-medical-conditions
> 
> _"For 6% of the deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 2.6 additional conditions or causes per death.
> 
> _According to the CDC 9683 died in the United States with only having COVID-19 listed on their death certificate."
> 
> Well that's a lot less than the 180,000 that the Almighty scientists/experts/media has been reporting
> 
> No wonder why the USA has more deaths than all of Africa.
> 
> 99% this is never reported in the mainstream.
> 
> Now, be a good boy or girl and wear your masks!



So, are people with underlying conditions not worthy enough to count as deaths from COVID?

Guess what else doesn’t kill you directly and never did: AIDS. 

Nobody dies from AIDS, they die from other conditions because AIDS has compromised their immune systems. 

The list of underlying conditions that people who catch COVID die from are very common in
the US. 

Obesity is an underlying condition. Americans are fat. 

Diabetes and cardio vascular disease are rampant in America. 

 And, as I’ve also pointed out previously: THE AVERAGE AGE IN AFRICA IS 19. People under 30 are far less likely to die from COVID. 

Your interpretation is that we are being purposefully misled, these facts, taken at face value don’t convey to me that narrative.


----------



## El Gringo

Jin said:


> So, are people with underlying conditions not worthy enough to count as deaths from COVID?
> 
> Guess what else doesn’t kill you directly and never did: AIDS.
> 
> Nobody dies from AIDS, they die from other conditions because AIDS has compromised their immune systems.
> 
> The list of underlying conditions that people who catch COVID die from are very common in
> the US.
> 
> Obesity is an underlying condition. Americans are fat.
> 
> Diabetes and cardio vascular disease are rampant in America.
> 
> And, as I’ve also pointed out previously: THE AVERAGE AGE IN AFRICA IS 19. People under 30 are far less likely to die from COVID.
> 
> Your interpretation is that we are being purposefully misled, these facts, taken at face value don’t convey to me that narrative.


What about car crashes and shark bites? I guess it’s the COVID that got them

are all the other countries counting COVID deaths the same as the USA by including all deaths with underlying conditions as Covid?

Do other countries give hospitals more money for patients who died from COVID as opposed to any other condition. 

Do you realize how inflating the numbers has an impact on lockdown restrictions?


----------



## Jin

El Gringo said:


> What about car crashes and shark bites? I guess it’s the COVID that got them
> 
> are all the other countries counting COVID deaths the same as the USA by including all deaths with underlying conditions as Covid?
> 
> Do other countries give hospitals more money for patients who died from COVID as opposed to any other condition.
> 
> Do you realize how inflating the numbers has an impact on lockdown restrictions?



I didn’t notice in your article that shark attack and car accident related deaths were being denoted as COVID related. This is either your hyperbole or you need some sources to site

what does what other countries do have to do with the USA? I thought we were the world leaders.....

You’ll need to provide proof of a widespread monetary death incentive to hospitals for COVID deaths. I’m in touch with a half dozen front line workers and they aren’t getting death bonuses. 

I am not aware of exactly how the numbers have an impact on policy. Can you quantify that?

Let me show you how easy it is to manipulate data into narrative. Here is from your link:

“ According to the CDC 9683 died in the United States with only having COVID-19 listed on their death certificate.”

And here is my headline:

COVID 19 kills more people in 9 months than AIDS has in the last 25 years. 

factually accurate. Completely misleading. 

Both sides are using COVID as a political weapon. 

Since I despise both sides my friendly advice to you would be to be careful what you believe and to try hard to separate fact from narrative. 

Trump is counting on his base to see things exactly the way you do


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Jin said:


> Trump is counting on his base to see things exactly the way you do



As he should, since hes been under attack 24x7 since day 1 by Anti-US commie cowards, rioters, BLM/ANTIFA Kuntz, media lies, made up stories, more attacks, etc. COVID scamdemic, economy killing retards.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I’m over this covid bullshit.. the lockdowns did more harm then good . I think People are waiting till there are no more germs left in the world to take the ridiculous masks off already and get back to life. If your scared just stay home


----------



## transcend2007

People have been incentivized not work ... this will have more dangerous and long lasting impact than the pandemic ... one political party has found a way to benefit while destroying the country and their opponents at the same time ... there was never any real danger medically ... under 70 year death rate now been proven literally tiny ... no lock downs should have ever happened ... at risk elderly should have been protected ... Sweden is the only democracy that handled it properly ...


----------



## El Gringo

Jin said:


> I didn’t notice in your article that shark attack and car accident related deaths were being denoted as COVID related. This is either your hyperbole or you need some sources to site
> 
> what does what other countries do have to do with the USA? I thought we were the world leaders.....
> 
> You’ll need to provide proof of a widespread monetary death incentive to hospitals for COVID deaths. I’m in touch with a half dozen front line workers and they aren’t getting death bonuses.
> 
> I am not aware of exactly how the numbers have an impact on policy. Can you quantify that?
> 
> Let me show you how easy it is to manipulate data into narrative. Here is from your link:
> 
> “ According to the CDC 9683 died in the United States with only having COVID-19 listed on their death certificate.”
> 
> And here is my headline:
> 
> COVID 19 kills more people in 9 months than AIDS has in the last 25 years.
> 
> factually accurate. Completely misleading.
> 
> Both sides are using COVID as a political weapon.
> 
> Since I despise both sides my friendly advice to you would be to be careful what you believe and to try hard to separate fact from narrative.
> 
> Trump is counting on his base to see things exactly the way you do



https://cbs12.com/news/local/man-wh...h-counted-as-covid-19-death-in-florida-report

https://cbs12.com/news/local/i-team-deaths-incorrectly-attributed-to-covid-19-in-palm-beach-county

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...y-report-hospitals-say-actual-rate-much-lower

a lot of inconsistencies in the counting of deaths/cases

https://fee.org/articles/physicians...st-covid-19-on-death-certificates-here-s-why/

Hospitals are making money off of Coronavirus deaths. 


again, I find it hard to believe the USA is more affected than any other country in the world. The USA looks far worse than the 2nd most impacted country in the world. 

it unbelievable to think that people in 3rd world countries, who live in huts on top of each other, with no plumbing and mix their drinking water with sewer water are doing better than the USA. 

numbers are being inflated to politicize the whole thing. 

the numbers have huge impacts on policy. Mandating Masks and social distancing is policy infringing on freedom.  Look at all the business that are going to go bankrupt because of the lockdowns. Look at the mail-in-voting Democrats are pushing. 

one side is trying to benefit from the virus. One side is out in the streets running around causing chaos. (And if the virus was as bad as it’s made out to be, these BLM would be superspreaders) I don’t get how Trump has benefited from the virus? other than punching back every time he gets attacked


----------



## Jada

This whole covid shit is crazy, I chose to do remotely for my kids.. I'm not taking no chances .


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> People have been incentivized not work ... this will have more dangerous and long lasting impact than the pandemic ... one political party has found a way to benefit while destroying the country and their opponents at the same time ... there was never any real danger medically ... under 70 year death rate now been proven literally tiny ... no lock downs should have ever happened ... at risk elderly should have been protected ... Sweden is the only democracy that handled it properly ...


I'd argue that practically every single East Asian democracy has handled it pretty damn well too. Minimizing the inevitable economic disruption and mortality rate at the same time. This should surprise no one since they actually learnt from the past and prepared for this while practically everyone here in the west...didn't. 

We're in a fortunate position that, at the end of all this, it'll be pretty easy to see who did well and who didn't. Economic and health data aplenty.


----------



## DF

It's scary to me that there was NO plan.  I'd think they (the Government would have been somewhat prepared?).  This whole thing was a shit show!  Now that bar has been set so high for a virus that has a minimal death rate.  What happens when a REAL killer virus pops up? 5-10% death rate? where do we go from here?


----------



## Jin

DF said:


> It's scary to me that there was NO plan.  I'd think they (the Government would have been somewhat prepared?).  This whole thing was a shit show!  Now that bar has been set so high for a virus that has a minimal death rate.  What happens when a REAL killer virus pops up? 5-10% death rate? where do we go from here?



This was a good wake up call. 

Sure, there was an overreaction, but we learned from that too. 

For at least the next decade the collective conscious should not let us get caught again with our pants down the next time a pandemic hits.


----------



## Skullcrusher

This chart is pretty interesting...
https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/...DfslkJ0KsDEPQpWmPbKtp6EsoVV2Qs1Q#ExcessDeaths


----------



## Milo

Better time than ever to have a home gym


----------



## DF

Jin said:


> This was a good wake up call.
> 
> Sure, there was an overreaction, but we learned from that too.
> 
> For at least the next decade the collective conscious should not let us get caught again with our pants down the next time a pandemic hits.


 You’d think we could learn from this.  I’d hope that would be the case.  I have serious doubts that our government is capable.  They are so busy pointing fingers and trying to take credit.  I’ve had it with bipartisan bullshit and the media agenda.


----------



## RandallC

Milo said:


> Better time than ever to have a home gym



I'm slowly working on mine. Every pay period I've set my bank account to setup to auto set aside 15% of my deposit to put towards gym equipment for the home.

I'm stoked!

Gunna try to start looking when I have at least 7k set aside.


----------



## Bro Bundy

New Jersey is the worst . Completely under socialism


----------



## Bro Bundy

freedom


----------



## Milo

RandallC said:


> I'm slowly working on mine. Every pay period I've set my bank account to setup to auto set aside 15% of my deposit to put towards gym equipment for the home.
> 
> I'm stoked!
> 
> Gunna try to start looking when I have at least 7k set aside.


Yeah I think I spent around $7k. Gives you the essentials.


----------



## Gibsonator

Milo said:


> Yeah I think I spent around $7k. Gives you the essentials.



I spent right around 6, the plates are what break you


----------



## Milo

Gibsonator said:


> I spent right around 6, the plates are what break you


Yep. And dumbbells were just not an option at like $5k used.


----------



## Gibsonator

Milo said:


> Yep. And dumbbells were just not an option at like $5k used.



I ended up opting for the 1" plate loaded handles. Much cheaper and saves space but a pain in the ass to change them each set, also cant kick them back from your legs gotta swing them up.


----------



## German89

Bro Bundy said:


> freedom



I love Icke. 

Did you watch the Robert F Kenndy Jr's Speech in Berlin, same weekend.  Don't mind the german translator though.

UK, Berlin, Quebec, I think a few other places had and, let me choose my words carefully here, Peaceful Protests on Aug 29th.


----------



## El Gringo

Earlier today as I was walking out the gym (LA fitness) and the manager came up to me and said “I’ve told you twice already to wear a mask. If I have to tell you again I’ll cancel your membership”. He even took off his mask to tell me to put on my mask. 

im about to lose my shit. I’ll wear a mask in a grocery store or airport, but when gym staff interrupts me while I’m squatting 375+ to tell me to put on a mask... I just can’t take it. I can barely breathe during my workouts without a mask. 

I feel like I’m living in the movie “Idiocracy” where everyone waters their crops with Gatorade. 

if you’re scared of the Chinese Virus, WHAT THE **** ARE YOU DOING IN A GYM???

I still see people in their car or walking outside by themselves with a mask on. I think people are turning full retard. 

I feel like I live in a Totalitarian Communist country.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> This was a good wake up call.
> 
> Sure, there was an overreaction, but we learned from that too.
> 
> For at least the next decade the collective conscious should not let us get caught again with our pants down the next time a pandemic hits.



Nope, only thing that we'll remember is to buy lots of extra toilet paper.


----------



## Skullcrusher

El Gringo said:


> I feel like I’m living in the movie “Idiocracy” where everyone waters their crops with Gatorade.






"It's got electrolytes!"


----------



## Milo

CJ275 said:


> Nope, only thing that we'll remember is to buy lots of extra toilet paper.


God that pissed me off. I just wanted a normal amount as per usual but it was hell to find any. And since you don’t know when there will be a supply again due to the hoarders, you’re forced to horde as well.


----------



## Gibsonator




----------



## dk8594

Got positive test results today. No biggie. Feels like a cold, but the strange thing is that my wife tested positive on July 3rd so I would have thought I would have had it with her; not 2 months later.

Anyways .....if enough of us get it, any one up for starting a covid community in Montana?  Kind of like a leper colony, but with weights.    (First person to ask how many bicep machines we’ll have digs the latrine.)

Tentatively named:tierra de los gigantes


----------



## stonetag

dk8594 said:


> Got positive test results today. No biggie. Feels like a cold, but the strange thing is that my wife tested positive on July 3rd so I would have thought I would have had it with her; not 2 months later.
> 
> Anyways .....if enough of us get it, any one up for starting a covid community in Montana?  Kind of like a leper colony, but with weights.    (First person to ask how many bicep machines we’ll have digs the latrine.)
> 
> Tentatively named:tierra de los gigantes


Remember. You will die a slow lingering death if you move to Montana, or Idaho. Tell all your friends!


----------



## Jin

stonetag said:


> Remember. You will die a slow lingering death if you move to Montana, or Idaho. Tell all your friends!



Wyoming it is!!!


----------



## DF

This COVID is bullshit! I demand China come up with something that gets us ZOMBIES!


----------



## BRICKS

stonetag said:


> Remember. You will die a slow lingering death if you move to Montana, or Idaho. Tell all your friends!



Agree, you absolutely don't want to move to Idaho....


----------



## dk8594

stonetag said:


> Remember. You will die a slow lingering death if you move to Montana, or Idaho. Tell all your friends!





BRICKS said:


> Agree, you absolutely don't want to move to Idaho....



not trying to hijack the thread, but what am I missing about Idaho and Montana?


----------



## Robdjents

dk8594 said:


> not trying to hijack the thread, but what am I missing about Idaho and Montana?



Its a joke to keep people away lol


----------



## Lizard King

#fakepandemic  Kovid goes away on the morning of 11/4.....

So do rioters when the National Guard moves in btw


----------



## BRICKS

Robdjents said:


> Its a joke to keep people away lol



Bingo......


----------



## Beserker

I’ve been planning a retirement in Idaho for years... looking to buy a couple dozen acres with a stream/lake or river access...


----------



## Jin

While I agree the reaction to COVID has been excessive, the death count isn’t the only reason to be cautious. We still don’t understand this disease. 
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2.../coronavirus-capable-of-invading-brain-study/

Lots of documented cases of lingering or non abating symptoms. Months out of the gym? No thanks. 

I’ve used this example before: I live close to awesome skiing yet I very rarely go. I don’t like to risk an injury that could take me out of the gym. Am I a pussy for doing that? Maybe. But I have priorities and a big one is being able to get my training in. That means staying healthy and injury free.


----------



## Robdjents

Jin said:


> While I agree the reaction to COVID has been excessive, the death count isn’t the only reason to be cautious. We still don’t understand this disease.
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2.../coronavirus-capable-of-invading-brain-study/
> 
> Lots of documented cases of lingering or non abating symptoms. Months out of the gym? No thanks.
> 
> I’ve used this example before: I live close to awesome skiing yet I very rarely go. I don’t like to risk an injury that could take me out of the gym. Am I a pussy for doing that? Maybe. But I have priorities and a big one is being able to get my training in. That means staying healthy and injury free.



Way off topic but omg I'd love to ski japan!


----------



## Beserker

Beserker said:


> It’s kind of funny how a rebellion is squashed by a sudden mutation of a long standing virus.  Haven’t heard anything about Hong Kong lately... don’t think for a second the ChiComs wouldn’t go to any length to maintain power... they’re responsible for the deaths of tens of millions of their own, and unapologetic about it.



https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/12416302/heroic-coronavirus-whistleblower-fled-china-covid-cover-up/

Never underestimate the evil of communism.


----------



## Gibsonator




----------



## MrRippedZilla

Lessons from a true science nerd: don't learn about this shit from Youtube. Ever. Also, having "Dr" in your name doesn't actually mean you know what you're talking about. If we met in real life, I'd tear Dr Carrie Madej's ass up - both figuratively and literally. 

Extrapolating results from ferret studies to apply to humans. Chucking the word "cancer" in there for dramatic impact. Random rant about GMOs being less healthy than organic foods in order to establish a non-existent point about RNA. Just total crap that sounds super convincing to normal folks who don't understand the topic but gets exposed, badly, by those who do. 

I'm not picking on you Gibs, by the way. I just happened to have some time to kill and that vid (I managed to waste 8 mins on it) was the latest thing in this thread so...yea.


----------



## CJ

MrRippedZilla said:


> Extrapolating results from ferret studies to apply to humans. Chucking the word "cancer" in there for dramatic impact. Random rant about GMOs being less healthy than organic foods in order to establish a non-existent point about RNA. Just total crap that sounds super convincing to normal folks who don't understand the topic but gets exposed, badly, by those who do.
> .



That's where she lost me too, with the fear mongering. 

Cancer risk because of very early animal studies... That's why testing exists. 

Emphasising the term Genetically Modified just for effect. 

I tapped out around 8 minutes in.


----------



## Gibsonator

Lol all good dude i left no opinion on the video just added it to this thread.
Regardless I am 100% against mandatory vaccinations.


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> Lol all good dude i left no opinion on the video just added it to this thread.
> Regardless I am 100% against mandatory vaccinations.



You'll love this then... https://www.mass.gov/news/flu-vacci...ts-school-students-enrolled-in-child-care-pre

Flu shots mandatory for all students under 30 years old, including international students.


----------



## transcend2007

It is amazing how many "medical experts" we have here and elsewhere ...

Could someone tell me the accurate % of people who have died in the US (and worldwide) who are under the age of 70 years old ...?  Unbelievably this number was not easy to find and it tells the entire story of this past year ...  our press .. our politicians and many other mean wellers have all chimed in ... and basically managed to do everything completely the opposite of the way it should have been handled.

Just curious to see how many people have done a little research on their own .. and not depended on CNN or Fox (or other mainstream news sources who have NO incentive to share real info) as their main sources ... AGE of those who have died tells the entire story ... although you not find this complete information easily.


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> It is amazing how many "medical experts" we have here and elsewhere ...
> 
> Could someone tell me the accurate % of people who have died in the US (and worldwide) who are under the age of 70 years old ...?  Unbelievably this number was not easy to find and it tells the entire story of this past year ...  our press .. our politicians and many other mean wellers have all chimed in ... and basically managed to do everything completely the opposite of the way it should have been handled.
> 
> Just curious to see how many people have done a little research on their own .. and not depended on CNN or Fox (or other mainstream news sources who have NO incentive to share real info) as their main sources ... AGE of those who have died tells the entire story ... although you not find this complete information easily.




Great question. 
I read an excellent book published years before Covid that basically predicted it. 

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30841977-deadliest-enemy

I also read many the original peer reviewed papers as featured on MedCram as well as watched their daily videos https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCG-iSMVtWbbwDDXgXXypARQ

I could list a dozen other non news and apolitical sources. 

How about you? Where do you get your information?


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> You'll love this then... https://www.mass.gov/news/flu-vacci...ts-school-students-enrolled-in-child-care-pre
> 
> Flu shots mandatory for all students under 30 years old, including international students.



even for private institutions? How can they legislate that? 

Gov overstepping it’s boundaries IMO. Not cool.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> even for private institutions? How can they legislate that?
> 
> Gov overstepping it’s boundaries IMO. Not cool.



Yes, 

Rules, what rules?

Agree 100%


----------



## transcend2007

Jin said:


> Great question.
> I read an excellent book published years before Covid that basically predicted it.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30841977-deadliest-enemy
> 
> I also read many the original peer reviewed papers as featured on MedCram as well as watched their daily videos https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCG-iSMVtWbbwDDXgXXypARQ
> 
> I could list a dozen other non news and apolitical sources.
> 
> How about you? Where do you get your information?



Since you are well versed in the topic ... What is the answer?  What is the percentage of people who died from Covid-19 who were under 70 years old ...?  I have found it amazing very few people know the answer (of course many think they know) ... but it would be interesting to see the percentage that people have found or believe to be true ... it is question that once answered properly begins the the discussion on the topic and how to actually deal with the "crisis."


----------



## transcend2007

I just find it amazing that all news stations play around the clock corona virus infections rates and deaths both US only and worldwide ... but you cannot easily Google age demos of people who have died ... its like that is secret information ... anyone wonder why that is ... it's obviously known ... but not disseminated ... why ...

Could it be that once known ... that fear would be MASSIVELY decreased and the immense control that media - governments - others who seek to control the population like sheep would be eliminated ... again .. I'm just over here asking questions ... I'm also wondering why so many fall in line (like good sheep) and not also asking that question and other important ones ... fear effects us all .. and when history looks back at this time people are going to ask how were smart free people so easily manipulated ... where were people capable of leading and why did they remain virtual silent for nearly a year ... it is my belief that this will be seen as very dark time (in the future) and that people in general did not ask the right questions and they allowed their basic freedoms to be taken without force of any kind .. but due to fear ... and we are far from finished ... this could actually get far worse if people don't start asking questions ... and demanding answers.


----------



## CJ

Very first thing that popped up on a Google search... 

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/nvss/vsrr/covid_weekly/index.htm#AgeAndSex


----------



## Jin

transcend2007 said:


> Since you are well versed in the topic ... What is the answer?  What is the percentage of people who died from Covid-19 who were under 70 years old ...?  I have found it amazing very few people know the answer (of course many think they know) ... but it would be interesting to see the percentage that people have found or believe to be true ... it is question that once answered properly begins the the discussion on the topic and how to actually deal with the "crisis."



You asked an excellent question which I answered. Then I asked your response to your stated question and you did not answer. 

I am genuinely curious as to where you get your information from. You have strong opinions and I know from our interactions that you are no fool. So please advise as to your own sources. 

as for a percentage? I’m not sure. But it’s very low. 

I agree that there has been an overreaction to the pandemic. But the “plandemic” people lose me on their logic because based on all I’ve read and studied about pandemics, epidemics and epidemiology, there is nothing suspicious about the current situation. 

As stated, a pandemic similar (shockingly so. The author’s scenario even had the virus originating from Wuhan) was predicted in a book 5 years ago.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

transcend2007 said:


> It is amazing how many "medical experts" we have here and elsewhere ...
> 
> Could someone tell me the accurate % of people who have died in the US (and worldwide) who are under the age of 70 years old ...?  Unbelievably this number was not easy to find and it tells the entire story of this past year ...  our press .. our politicians and many other mean wellers have all chimed in ... and basically managed to do everything completely the opposite of the way it should have been handled.
> 
> Just curious to see how many people have done a little research on their own .. and not depended on CNN or Fox (or other mainstream news sources who have NO incentive to share real info) as their main sources ... AGE of those who have died tells the entire story ... although you not find this complete information easily.



That is tough because they tend to not want to let us know that number.  However, the Louisiana Department of Health has the average age as 75 with the median age as 77 in their death section.  Unless I am interpreting it wrong, it would appear that it is  old people that something such as the flu or pneumonia would have likely killed that are dying from it.  

Granted, one of my wife's friends had it, and here it is months later, and she is still having issues breathing.  She caught it at Mardi Gras time when she was in one of the actual parades.


----------



## Gibsonator

I am interested to see, once the dust settles, the number of actual deaths 100% caused by covid only vs the deaths caused by the usual flu and other things. 
My point here is I wouldn't be surprised if the same or more elderly people or people with health problems died from the common cold and/or flu type infection in 2019 vs covid in 2020.
While we're at it, the number of suicides this year vs last year. The number of alcoholics and drug addicts this year vs last year.
I won't rely on the mainstream news for these reports.


----------



## Skullcrusher

August 29, 2020: CDC Quietly Updated COVID-19 Numbers – Only 9,210 Americans Died From COVID-19 Alone – Rest Had Different Other Serious Illnesses
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...s-died-covid-19-alone-rest-serious-illnesses/


----------



## Gibsonator

Skullcrusher said:


> August 29, 2020: CDC Quietly Updated COVID-19 Numbers – Only 9,210 Americans Died From COVID-19 Alone – Rest Had Different Other Serious Illnesses
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...s-died-covid-19-alone-rest-serious-illnesses/



This is what I'm talking about


----------



## Jin

Skullcrusher said:


> August 29, 2020: CDC Quietly Updated COVID-19 Numbers – Only 9,210 Americans Died From COVID-19 Alone – Rest Had Different Other Serious Illnesses
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...s-died-covid-19-alone-rest-serious-illnesses/



9,210 more than died from AIDS alone in the last 30 year’s!

The posted article is pure propaganda. Facts are facts and narrative is narrative. 

Going back to Transcends point: where are you getting your information?


----------



## Uncle manny

Spain on lock down again? Uh ohhh


----------



## Bro Bundy

This will never be over until all of our rights are gone and we get injected with some weirdo  vaccine


----------



## El Gringo

Bro Bundy said:


> This will never be over until all of our rights are gone and we get injected with some weirdo  vaccine


The almighty top scientist/expert Fauci says we will “still need to wear masks and social distance after receiving the vaccine”

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/health...vaccine-masks-and-social-distance-still-vital

nope not even a vaccine will save us. 

Masks and social distancing truly is the “new normal”. 

all you mask hero’s and vaccinators have been duped. 

Don’t worry, the government will take care of you.


----------



## Boogieman

Let's get back to normal, this isn't normal, nor right...it is all political nonsense, morally wrong and those behind it have power and are hungry for more. 

Don't be a fool and fall for it


----------



## Beserker

My Governor, Ralph “black face” Northam now has COVID. His **** wife too.  This hypocritical douche would staple masks to our face if he could, but he’s seen many times not wearing one or social distancing.  I hope he dies.  

This is the same guy who has a picture of himself in black face and a klansmen on his college page.  A pediatrician who argues a baby should be born, then he’ll keep it comfortable while he has a conversation with the mother about whether or not to murder ehh “abort” it. 

Sic Semper Tyrannis


----------



## dreamscraper

From late May:
"CMU researchers since January have collected more than 200 million  tweets discussing coronavirus or COVID-19. Of the top 50 influential  retweeters, 82% are bots, they found. Of the top 1,000 retweeters,  62% are bots."

IMO from everything I read:
The virus happened naturally in Wuhan, this is not man made.
The CCP then weaponized the virus by locking down Wuhan but letting 5 million people travel internationally.  The Communist party knows they have the measures and structure in place to handle this while western democracy does not and can not without destroying themselves.
Chinese intelligence then started a disinformation campaign on our social media networks as an act of financial and social warfare. 

China is done with their pawns, they are moving their knights and bishops now. 

To me, right now is exactly what it would look and feel like if we were losing a covert war and losing badly. If you can't see that it is because you don't want to.


----------



## transcend2007

Our country has been damaged because one political party cares more about their power than they do about what's best for our country ... the democrats have aligned with the Chinese and align with any US adversary if it hurts Trump period ... the amazing thing is how gullible our population is ... a once great country has been completely sold out ... the Chinese are in it to win it ... with a 10 year and 50 year plan while our politicians see only as far as their next election ...


----------



## Gibsonator

UK is cracking back down on businesses and travel due to rising covid numbers, here's an interview with ifbb pro Nathan deasha who also owns a gym there in the Uk. just as Trump has stated many times, he cites the rising number to the fact they have more testing centers providing more tests, also said something about these testing center being sent tests that were bad but they still used them...
This shit really needs to stop. 99.8% mortality rate, we know what demographic is most susceptible, there is no reason to go on with things this way, never was in the first place.


----------



## Jin

So long as local hospital systems have capacity I don’t think lockdowns are necessary.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

I'm going to start posting some data into this thread because I'm bored and feel like sharing. Don't ask me why I waited 29 pages.  
Anyway, first up a paper that brings up another factor that may determine which countries handled this well/not well - decentralized vs centralized approaches to heath:

Resilient Managed Competition during Pandemics: Lessons from the Italian experience during COVID-19

- Authors looked at Italy's early experience (Feb - Apr) dealing with Covid (when they got hammered) and found that the more decentralized the healthcare of a region, the worse the mortality rate. 
- Specifically, Lombardy was the hardest hit region in Italy and also had the most decentralized form of health care (separate purchasing/providing functions, none of the beds are under the control of the regional health authority, etc).
- Why? Because it's harder to coordinate and share information across the regional network when you're intentionally autonomous (designed to look after yourself and forget everyone else). That means hospitals not paying attention to what's going on in nursing homes and visa versa. 

In normal times, you want decentralization (weaken central govt, more power to the people closer to the ground) but in emergency situations - wars, pandemics - you actually want the center to be as strong as possible. Logically, this makes a lot of sense. It's hard to fight a nationwide problem when you're only thinking about yourself with no regard to what's going on around you.


----------



## Qgymguy

I can’t stand when people say that this is the “new normal”. Wearing muzzles and hiding in fear is not normal. People have bought into this thing hook line and sinker. Don’t get me wrong, I believe the virus is real but our reaction to it is strictly political. If this happened at any time but THIS election year we wouldn’t even hear about it. 
Having said that my business is doing fine even during the lockdown because our Gov (NM) has decided that we’re on her coveted and selective list of essential businesses - for now anyway. But she’s still a moron


----------



## BrotherJ

Beserker said:


> My Governor, Ralph “black face” Northam now has COVID. His **** wife too.  This hypocritical douche would staple masks to our face if he could, but he’s seen many times not wearing one or social distancing.  I hope he dies.
> 
> This is the same guy who has a picture of himself in black face and a klansmen on his college page.  A pediatrician who argues a baby should be born, then he’ll keep it comfortable while he has a conversation with the mother about whether or not to murder ehh “abort” it.
> 
> Sic Semper Tyrannis



It's absolutely insane to me this guy is still in office. In that state I guess if you have a D it's okay - and a free pass in the media too.


----------



## amore169

I seen a lot of good friends died from this illness, this it’s a very sad tragedy what is happening right now.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Continuing the decentralized vs centralized theme with the US this time: 

The Fragmented United States of America: The Impact of Scattered Lock-Down Policies on Country-Wide Infections 

- Individual states, not the federal govt, have the power to decide their own lockdown policies but cannot shutdown their borders. This means that lax policies in one state will have negative consequences on neighboring, more stringent, states. 

- An example of this spillover effect was seen with New York, the first state to experience a significant outbreak with NYC being the center of it. Due to the lack of border control, this inevitably spread to neighboring New Jersey, Connecticut, and Pennsylvania: https://imgur.com/a/jOeiXSI

- Given the nature of this pandemic, any action/inaction in response to it will create an external effect on surrounding regions. In other words, unless states start working together to ensure consistent messaging on precautionary measures (masks, social distancing, etc), you're doomed to failure. 

- This raises serious questions about how effective local lockdowns are. Judging by the experience here in Europe, the answer is "not very". 

Same lesson that we got from Italy (previous post): the more decentralized a country is, the worse the results from this pandemic will be. Work together as a team to succeed (easier with a strong centre), or fail as individuals.


----------



## transcend2007

There appears to be a lack of understanding pertaining to the United States ... the idea of more strict and less strict states is misunderstood ... only restrictions that would have a negative effect on the economy are enforced ... business churches schools are closed ... mass protests encouraged ... public gatherings to riot - defund the police - support BLM ... encouraged ... 

As death rates for coronavirus for general populations becoming more clearly understood the survival rate for healthy people under 70 years is 99.7% ... which is still not known in the general population ... this is because of the misinformation campaigns by the media who've been saying death rates are 5% or higher ... 

The US coronavirus response has been manipulated by the dems and Lamestream media to devastate the economy with the intention of ousting Trump from office ... the impact of these actions will be with us a very long time ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> There appears to be a lack of understanding pertaining to the United States ... the idea of more strict and less strict states is misunderstood ...


The authors of the paper I linked are all economics professors from the US Naval Academy. Safe to say their understanding of the US is just fine.


----------



## Joliver

I wouldn't appeal to authority here because all authority has so compromised it's integrity that "facts" require faith in a corrupted institution.  

Case in point. You have to trust me when I say that an acquaintance of mine died in a motorcycle accident in June. His death was chalked up to covid-19. The only problem was his life insurance included an accidental death double indemnity rider. His wife and kids are having to sue everyone in existence to get their deserved death benefit. The local media has the story....has not ran with it.

Every federal government entity in the US is operating outside of their ENUMERATED powers, with a complicit media. 

The CDC head said "masks are essential...." to congress on the same day that the CDC published mask data that refuted the futility of masks. 

Then same CDC that magically said I couldn't evict my tenants that aren't paying rent because it would increase the rate of transmission....but BLM can gather in masse and wreck shit unabated in absolute safety. Thanksgiving is super-spreader heaven....but packing the streets and protesting Amy Barret is totally safe.

George Washington would be crossing the delaware with a knife in his teeth this Christmas Eve, if he were still alive today.


----------



## Joliver

Joliver said:


> I wouldn't appeal to authority here because all authority has so compromised it's integrity that "facts" require faith in a corrupted institution.
> 
> Case in point. You have to trust me when I say that an acquaintance of mine died in a motorcycle accident in June. His death was chalked up to covid-19. The only problem was his life insurance included an accidental death double indemnity rider. His wife and kids are having to sue everyone in existence to get their deserved death benefit. The local media has the story....has not ran with it.
> 
> Every federal government entity in the US is operating outside of their ENUMERATED powers, with a complicit media.
> 
> The CDC head said "masks are essential...." to congress on the same day that the CDC published mask data that refuted the futility of masks.
> 
> Then same CDC that magically said I couldn't evict my tenants that aren't paying rent because it would increase the rate of transmission....but BLM can gather in masse and wreck shit unabated in absolute safety. Thanksgiving is super-spreader heaven....but packing the streets and protesting Amy Barret is totally safe.
> 
> George Washington would be crossing the delaware with a knife in his teeth this Christmas Eve, if he were still alive today.



*Refuted the utility of masks. 

****ing missing edit button


----------



## Beserker

Communist agenda drives the whole world today... COVID is but a tool of destruction used to instill fear and seize more power.  When you dig deep and truly come to realize what Marx and Engels wrought upon us, it all makes perfect sense.  You have to see the bigger picture here.  

Right now we’re in the midst of a huge war of ideals.  Communism requires a violent overthrow of all civilization.  The ends justify the means.  Religion must be eradicated.  Morals must be removed, and the demoralization campaign is coming to an end.  Americans have taught their children, and their children’s children that America is inherently evil.  

Now we’re being taught to obey.


----------



## dreamscraper

GPT-3 is state of the art natural language processing from Open AI.

These comments are all fake. This is a known bot to show people how crazy this is:
https://www.reddit.com/user/thegentlemetre/comments/

https://www.technologyreview.com/20...ents-on-reddit-for-a-week-and-no-one-noticed/

Certainly at this point far more than 50% of COVID discussions/comments online are completely fake.


----------



## joeyirish777

I passed by a guy while on a trail run this morning. He was wearing a hoodie, sweatpants, and of course a face mask. I thought, "another dumbass." I go down the trail 200 yards and I run into a few girls who were yelling at me asking where we were.. I told them and asked why... they described the guy I just passed by and they said he attacked this girl who was standing there in shock with a red face. Naturally I sprinted down the trail to get the sob but he was gone. This was around 11 a.m. btw. Broad ****ing daylight.

Some Morales of the story... never neglect cardio.. 'normalizing' masks are incentivizing crime, and make it nearly impossible to convict someone, and many more problems... also the nonsense in this country is sparking rage and psychotic behaviors in people.. 

Protect your loved ones now more then ever people.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

2020 Covid recession vs 08-09 recession vs 1929 depression: 



- The initial downward turn in 2020 was far greater & faster than the other two due to the fact that the pandemic caused both a supply & demand shock. 08-09 & 1929 triggered demand shocks but their was no interruption to supply. 

- The speed of recovery is directly correlated to the level of fiscal & monetary support given by govts and central banks. The reason the 1929 depression was not simply a recession, and lasted far longer than necessary, is due to the restrictive fiscal & monetary attitudes of the time.  

- Why has the 2020 recovery been quicker than in 08-09? Because our banks are in better shape. After 08-09, they were impaired and unable to expand credit, which prolonged the recovery phase. Basically, we had to take the time to fix them before a sustainable recovery was possible. 

China (OECD numbers but, as with everything China, take it with a grain of salt) vs EU vs USA:



- Risk of a W-shaped recovery, rather than a V, is clearly present. If we see a return to national lockdowns combined with a lack of further fiscal/monetary support, then the W will take over. If not, then probably more of a square-root until we get a vaccine in the middle of next year (yes, that's my bet). 

The big takeaway from all this: with continued fiscal/monetary support, the economy has the capacity to recover very quickly once the fears surrounding Covid are gone.


----------



## Joliver

MrRippedZilla said:


> 2020 Covid recession vs 08-09 recession vs 1929 depression:
> View attachment 10672
> 
> 
> - The initial downward turn in 2020 was far greater & faster than the other two due to the fact that the pandemic caused both a supply & demand shock. 08-09 & 1929 triggered demand shocks but their was no interruption to supply.
> 
> - The speed of recovery is directly correlated to the level of fiscal & monetary support given by govts and central banks. The reason the 1929 depression was not simply a recession, and lasted far longer than necessary, is due to the restrictive fiscal & monetary attitudes of the time.
> 
> - Why has the 2020 recovery been quicker than in 08-09? Because our banks are in better shape. After 08-09, they were impaired and unable to expand credit, which prolonged the recovery phase. Basically, we had to take the time to fix them before a sustainable recovery was possible.
> 
> China (OECD numbers but, as with everything China, take it with a grain of salt) vs EU vs USA:
> View attachment 10673
> 
> 
> - Risk of a W-shaped recovery, rather than a V, is clearly present. If we see a return to national lockdowns combined with a lack of further fiscal/monetary support, then the W will take over. If not, then probably more of a square-root until we get a vaccine in the middle of next year (yes, that's my bet).
> 
> The big takeaway from all this: with continued fiscal/monetary support, the economy has the capacity to recover very quickly once the fears surrounding Covid are gone.



Maybe economic indicators will show a recovery, but that's tone deaf. Mom & pop shops and medium/ small business won't ever recover. Mega-corp that was not subjected to authoritarian rule gobbled up the market share. Standard of living won't follow this "recovery" on the way up.

And not for nothing, but monetary policy is responsible for '29 and '08. It didn't solve anything. It ended because of war, or  more "quantitative easing" after a convenient banking shakeout or tax dollar bailout.

Weimar germany period newspaper article: "investors can buy a farm or a factory for a few US dollars." 

This is crony-capitalism wealth redistribution....just like it was then....just like it will be next time.

It's a paper recovery, at best.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Joliver said:


> And not for nothing, but monetary policy is responsible for '29 and '08. It didn't solve anything. It ended because of war, or  more "quantitative easing" after a convenient banking shakeout or tax dollar bailout.
> 
> This is crony-capitalism wealth redistribution....just like it was then....just like it will be next time.
> 
> It's a paper recovery, at best.


When it comes to fiscal & monetary policy, 29 (non-interventionism) is the total opposite of 08 (intervene). 
The depression of 29 did indeed end because of the war. Specifically, thanks to the fiscal stimulus necessary to prepare for the war. Had that stimulus arrived earlier, then you may not have had a depression at all. 
Without banking reform (including tax dollar bailout), you weren't going to get any sort of recovery in 08. It was a necessity. QE, I'm with you, has overinflated the value of pretty much everything and goes with the "paper recovery" analogy.

It's only "crony-capitalism wealth distribution" if you don't know how to participate and benefit from it. 
I was a broke graduate around 08-09. I borrowed 25 grand from my grandfather (under the false guise of funding post-grad studies) and put it all into the market. That was the first step to me achieving the financial independence that I have today. People who were smart enough to do the same thing earlier this year would've seen the same results, but quicker. 
This is capitalism at its best. No "crony" in sight.


----------



## Joliver

MrRippedZilla said:


> When it comes to fiscal & monetary policy, 29 (non-interventionism) is the total opposite of 08 (intervene).
> The depression of 29 did indeed end because of the war. Specifically, thanks to the fiscal stimulus necessary to prepare for the war. Had that stimulus arrived earlier, then you may not have had a depression at all.
> Without banking reform (including tax dollar bailout), you weren't going to get any sort of recovery in 08. It was a necessity. QE, I'm with you, has overinflated the value of pretty much everything and goes with the "paper recovery" analogy.
> 
> It's only "crony-capitalism wealth distribution" if you don't know how to participate and benefit from it.
> I was a broke graduate around 08-09. I borrowed 25 grand from my grandfather (under the false guise of funding post-grad studies) and put it all into the market. That was the first step to me achieving the financial independence that I have today. People who were smart enough to do the same thing earlier this year would've seen the same results, but quicker.
> This is capitalism at its best. No "crony" in sight.



“The new law (federal reserve--the PRIVATE entity that controls the nation's money supply) will create inflation whenever the trusts want inflation. From now on depressions will be scientifically created.” --Charles A. Lindbergh

You need to read "the creature from Jekyll island" and "money for nothing." Between 1923 and 1929, the Federal Reserve inflated the money supply by 62%.  When JP morgan published the "insolvency rumor" that forced smaller financial institutions to make margin calls to stay solvent and maintain Reg T , the markets sold off. Hence thats why I said "buy a farm or factory for a few dollars." Most couldn't...it was a bank "shakeout." Morgan and Big Bank Inc consolidated their iron grip on US finance. 

22% of every US dollar ever created by the fed was created this year.  For those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it. 

Also you say it's only "crony-capitalism" if you don't know how to participate. Patently false. There are quite a few people that know me personally on this forum. I'm a serial entrepreneur. I've owned 4 different businesses in 3 different industries and been successful throughout. So trust me when I say I started a business on a major junction at an interstate. It was coop power, municipal water, county sewer. They drained my lifeblood. Several people on UG probably remember me bitching over a $75k last minute impact fee two weeks before I opened. I gritted my teeth and paid it. Walmart moved in later...they got 30 years of tax abatement....publix got the same deal. I got ****ed....and you would have too.

Covid-19 shows up. I'm ordered to close. Walmart, publix....every major corp stays open. I go to jail for opening. I laid off everyone. I won't reopen. 

I'm not some day trader playing capitalist...I built something with blood sweat and tears. I had employees with benefits and I paid a fair wage. Their lives were upended. So don't tell me about capitalism vs crony-capitalism vs socialism. I pink slipped people, sold the assets, and walked away never to reopen just like a lot of other small businesses did. I don't know many people that will volunteer to do it again. I won't. That's economic contraction via government intervention on the small...not the large lobby corps. CRONY-CAPITALISM. 

And I know everything is hyperinflated. I'm a commodities and real estate guy. I've watched the dollar shit and buying power fall. I didn't actually make money on gold....it's just that gold is always going to be gold and the dollar is going to be trash.


----------



## transcend2007

Pretty graphs aside ... decisions are being made for solely political reasons (in the US) .. anyone who does not see this is in denial ... the blue states are virtually locked down ... while many red states are completely open and have been since May... 

Interesting stat ... let's see if anyone knows why it is so ... nearly 80,000 US military have contracted the corona-virus ... 103 have died ...(yes Ripped - even those in New York state survived) ... for those of you attempting to do the math that is 0.0012 .... approximately one-tenth of 1% ... does that sound like a 3% to 5% death rate to you like heard was likely on this very thread of one like it back in March .... the obviously reason for the 1/10th fraction of 1% survival rate in the US military IS AGE ... the death rate under 70 is actually very low .. of course you will not hear this on the news or any where else ... you will get people arguing everything else ... nearly all unrelated to what's important ... stop the lock downs ... open all schools and business immediately .. the hospitals know how to treat it ... time to stop acting like scarred children ... seriously ... when did the world (especial the United States) turn into a complete pvssy ... if my numbers up .. fvck it ... but don't destroy the country any further ...


----------



## Bro Bundy

I’m in nj and nyc right now .. I don’t recognize this place any more


----------



## Yaya

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m in nj and nyc right now .. I don’t recognize this place any more



My buddy just went to NYC.. he had an actual in person meeting..  he said its a digusting sad situation


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> *Pretty graphs aside* ... decisions are being made for solely political reasons (in the US) .. anyone who does not see this is in denial ... the blue states are virtually locked down ... while many red states are completely open and have been since May...
> 
> Interesting stat ... let's see if anyone knows why it is so ... nearly 80,000 US military have contracted the corona-virus ... 103 have died ...*(yes Ripped - even those in New York state survived)* ... for those of you attempting to do the math that is 0.0012 .... approximately one-tenth of 1% ... does that sound like a 3% to 5% death rate to you like heard was likely on this very thread of one like it back in March .... the obviously reason for the 1/10th fraction of 1% survival rate in the US military IS AGE ... the death rate under 70 is actually very low .. of course you will not hear this on the news or any where else ... you will get people arguing everything else ... nearly all unrelated to what's important ... stop the lock downs ... open all schools and business immediately .. the hospitals know how to treat it ... time to stop acting like scarred children ... seriously ... when did the world (especial the United States) turn into a complete pvssy ... if my numbers up .. fvck it ... but don't destroy the country any further ...


Is it really that difficult to make this post without the passive aggressive bullshit in bold? FYI, I made the same point about the mortality rate in May to argue against further national lockdowns.


----------



## Jin

We still have never had mandatory lock downs and have not had any cases in our area. At all. 

Life looks the same as it did Pre Covid, only everybody wears masks, not just people who know they are sick (with flu, cold etc). 

From what I can gauge culture weighs heavily into how easily Covid can transmit from country to country. That’s the main difference I see.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Jin said:


> From what I can gauge culture weighs heavily into how easily Covid can transmit from country to country. That’s the main difference I see.


Yup. Same thing I noticed when analyzing the data that showed no correlation whatsoever between testing & "controlling" the virus. Picked up a geographical correlation, driven by culture, on covid control though. Risk-adverse populations, Japan being a leader here, are doing fine. Risk takers, like the UK & US, not so much. 

Here in the UK, the politicians & media portrayed test & trace as the miracle cure. Then we got data showing that it wasn't working because public adherence to the rules (self-isolating when testing positive, etc) was super low. All the testing in the world can't compensate for people not taking basic precautionary steps. Who knew?


----------



## The Tater

Good Lord this ****ing thread is depressing. Hang in there folks.


----------



## CJ

Zilla is Blue now, what the heck is blue?!?  :32 (6):


----------



## Iron1

CJ275 said:


> Zilla is Blue now, what the heck is blue?!?  :32 (6):



Pretty sure that's Super Saiyajin level that's only ever existed in theory before today.


----------



## CJ

Iron1 said:


> Pretty sure that's Super Saiyajin level that's only ever existed in theory before today.



He's ascended to the heavens to accompany the gods. :32 (6):


----------



## MrRippedZilla

A well-timed paper from the Aussies looking at the impact of entering the labour market during a downturn: The Career effects of labour market conditions at entry

- As with previous recessions, young people are going to take the brunt of the economic hit here. The covid class of 2020, much like the class of 2010, is in for a rough ride. 

- 5% rise in youth unemployment is associated with an 8% decline in earnings & 3.5% decline in employment-to-population ratio. After 5 years, earnings still down 3.5% while employment-to-population ratio has recovered. Earnings don't recover until 10 years post-recession.

- Graduates impacted a lot more than those who didn't attend university due to an inability to find a good job match up for their skills. This leads to settling for work at lower production firms and/or human capital depreciation (the complete inability to find relevant work). 

- Macro stimulus that allows young people to stay in work, or train to do something else, is a big help. As are reforms to allow more labour market mobility (the ability to switch jobs). Basically, the more dynamic your labour market the quicker you'll recover from this. 

The younger generation is going to take a huge economic hit in order to protect their elders (covid poses no real threat to them directly). That needs to be recognized and, at some point soon, the favor should be returned.


----------



## white ape

I am glad that so many of you are on top of the latest data and research. Even if you can't agree with each other :32 (18):

Im busy living my life (work, kid, wife, and MBA school) so it is nice to come here and get the low down. I have heard that cases are going up here in Colorado and they are looking at shutting down some stuff again. That would be a giant bummer. I have tickets for the family to go to Russia in December. The US is saying that US citizens are not being allowed into Russia and when we called the Russian Consulate they were like "he has Visa, yes? He is good"  SOOO I may be flying to Russia and hoping for the best. 

Whats the details on vaccines or how this whole thing actually originated?


----------



## white ape

CJ275 said:


> Zilla is Blue now, what the heck is blue?!?  :32 (6):



He is the Sage of Science. You basically have to be a Merlin level wizard to get blue


----------



## MrRippedZilla

white ape said:


> Whats the details on vaccines or how this whole thing actually originated?


Many vaccine candidates are being tested as we speak and we should know if one of them works by the end of the year. Rolling it out to the public will take a little longer (March-June 2021 I think is a good bet depending on how many people they want to vaccinate). 

I'm convinced we'll get at least one working vaccine. All the noise coming from the people who would know is positive. It may not be a permanent solution - we may need follow up boosters - but it's better than the hellhole we're trapped in at the moment. 

The rollout process can be accelerated by simply aiming to vaccinate the most vulnerable rather than everyone. West Africa did this with smallpox. By vaccinating only the most vulnerable 750,000 (out of a population of 12 million), they were able to eradicate smallpox both ahead of schedule & under budget in 1977.


----------



## El Gringo

Anybody ever wonder why you don’t hear anything about cases in Africa?

they have very bad sanitation and healthcare services. People living in huts on top of each other and mix their drinking water with sewer water.

Africa should be a breeding pool for the China Virus. You’d think millions would be dead over there.

what countries are constantly getting criticized because of higher cases or deaths? 
the USA and Europe. 

What countries have the biggest impact in the free world ?
the USA and Europe

Covid seems to affect Europe and the USA most because they are the biggest opposition to China!


----------



## Jin

El Gringo said:


> Anybody ever wonder why you don’t hear anything about cases in Africa?
> 
> they have very bad sanitation and healthcare services. People living in huts on top of each other and mix their drinking water with sewer water.
> 
> Africa should be a breeding pool for the China Virus. You’d think millions would be dead over there.
> 
> what countries are constantly getting criticized because of higher cases or deaths?
> the USA and Europe.
> 
> What countries have the biggest impact in the free world ?
> the USA and Europe
> 
> Covid seems to affect Europe and the USA most because they are the biggest opposition to China!



This is the 3rd time I’ve had to point this out to you:

The average age in Africa is 19 years old. 19 year olds don’t die from the virus. 

You also cite sanitation which has nothing (very very little) to do with Covid transmission.

Why do you persist in making an invalid point when clear evidence has been presented to you?


----------



## DOOM

MrRippedZilla said:


> A well-timed paper from the Aussies looking at the impact of entering the labour market during a downturn: The Career effects of labour market conditions at entry
> 
> - As with previous recessions, young people are going to take the brunt of the economic hit here. The covid class of 2020, much like the class of 2010, is in for a rough ride.
> 
> - 5% rise in youth unemployment is associated with an 8% decline in earnings & 3.5% decline in employment-to-population ratio. After 5 years, earnings still down 3.5% while employment-to-population ratio has recovered. Earnings don't recover until 10 years post-recession.
> 
> - Graduates impacted a lot more than those who didn't attend university due to an inability to find a good job match up for their skills. This leads to settling for work at lower production firms and/or human capital depreciation (the complete inability to find relevant work).
> 
> - Macro stimulus that allows young people to stay in work, or train to do something else, is a big help. As are reforms to allow more labour market mobility (the ability to switch jobs). Basically, the more dynamic your labour market the quicker you'll recover from this.
> 
> The younger generation is going to take a huge economic hit in order to protect their elders (covid poses no real threat to them directly). That needs to be recognized and, at some point soon, the favor should be returned.


 Thanks for sharing! Appreciate the thorough research.


----------



## El Gringo

Jin said:


> This is the 3rd time I’ve had to point this out to you:
> 
> The average age in Africa is 19 years old. 19 year olds don’t die from the virus.
> 
> You also cite sanitation which has nothing (very very little) to do with Covid transmission.
> 
> Why do you persist in making an invalid point when clear evidence has been presented to you?


There are 1.4 billion people in Africa and only 40,000 deaths. Not everyone is 19 yrs old. I’m sure grandmas and grandpas exist there. 

I also don’t believe all the deaths labeled as Covid is attributed to Covid in the USA. (Ex car accidents, shark attacks ) Numbers have been inflated to look worse. 

the point being is that Covid is a BIOWEAPON used to weaken Chinas adversaries. Just look at correlation between their biggest adversaries and countries most affected by the China Virus

and I wouldn’t be the least bit surprised if the Democrats are complicit with the Chicoms


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Germany and France back in national lockdown. UK expected to follow (unless our PM rediscovers his balls). Data suggests that Spain, along with foolish tourists, are to blame for the 2nd wave in Europe.

On the plus side, W-shape can be observed in European stocks - that means buying opportunities again.


----------



## Iron1

MrRippedZilla said:


> Germany and France back in national lockdown. UK expected to follow (unless our PM rediscovers his balls). Data suggests that Spain, along with foolish tourists, are to blame for the 2nd wave in Europe.



A friend of mine in Surrey is reporting the same that a second lockdown is looming.


----------



## transcend2007

Medical and economic experts aside .. why does everyone avoid the obvious facts ... over 95% of coronavirus deaths are people over 60 years old ... over 90% of flu deaths per year are from people 70 or older ... 

What do these numbers actually mean ... if you're a young healthy person 50 years old or younger you should be working .. going to school ... doing normal activities PERIOD ....

The management world wide of this process has been down right incompetent .. the fact that the free world is incapable of disseminating obvious facts begs the question WHY ... there is virtually NO risk of death for people outside of the well known risk groups ... OLD ... FAT, disabilities, heart disease, other documented ailments (lung problems) ... the population that is not at risk has been manipulated (90%+ of the world population) .. and it was easy ... they've been told don't work or go to school ... basically do nothing ... that really isn't a difficult pitch .. most people want to do nothing or do the very least possible to get by ... again this situation has been completely politically motivated ... its just amazing to me how easily the sheep are manipulated ..


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Iron1 said:


> A friend of mine in Surrey is reporting the same that a second lockdown is looming.


Politically, very difficult.

Our PM, the leader of conservative party (rough equivalent to the republicans), was told to lockdown weeks ago by his scientific advisors & the opposition party (Labour, equivalent to the Dems). He refused, preferring the regional approach, which we know doesn't work very well based on the US state-by-state experience. To U-turn now, would mean repeating the mistake he made in March (late lockdown) and...I don't see how you come back from that. They were already sinking in the polls and that might be the final nail in the coffin for him personally. 

If we get news of an upcoming vaccine, then I can see the case to u-turn and go for full lockdown until we can roll it out to the public. Otherwise, he'd be better off staying the course while having a tough, grown up, state address to place the blame for the upcoming bodycount where it factually deserves to be (he & his colleagues aren't the ones spreading this thing, idiotic members of the public are). 

I should add that the PM is a big softy who wants to be loved by the public so no chance he'll take my advice. Smart money is on a u-turn, 2nd lockdown, and political death.


----------



## Beserker

To a accept the premise that a lockdown can defeat a virus is absurd.


----------



## transcend2007

I remember when the concept was to flatten the curve in order to stop hospital icu's from being overwhelmed ... are there currently any hospitals in the US or Europe with icu's full ... or not enough ventilators ... as usual the politicians moved the goal line ... now the goal is to have no cases or less cases ... of course no one talks about death rates any more ... because new high cases are majority younger healthier people where nearly none are dying ... of course the high case still give big media and politicians control because the sheeple allow it to happen ...


----------



## Seeker

I honestly don't know what to believe anymore. Luckily, my work is considered essential so financially it has not affected me negatively. But obviously, it has affected us all in life, and the world around us. 

My mother in law was tested positive for covid a couple weeks ago. She is in her mid 70's, has degenerative heart failure, has has multiple surgeries, has a bad case of diabetes. She doesn't care about anything. She has not given two shits about this threat from the beginning. She goes back and forth from MX without a damn worry. Dr. doesn't even think she needs to be retested. 

She is basically having minimum side effects of the virus. My sister in law, who lives with her has 3rd stage ovarian cancer and has been on Chemo for a couple years now. 
She is experiencing no side effects. Dr. Said she doesn't even need to get tested. Just to isolate herself and to monitor her oxygen levels. 

Wtf is going on ? Obviously, we are all very pleased that they are doing fairly well, but these two are the kind you hear  have no chance of surviving. 

I just don't understand this whole thing. I'm sorry, but I am starting to wonder if this covid is in fact no more dangerous than the flu, which is dangerous for some and not for others. 

We shut down the world over this and continue to shut it down over this. The timing is very suspicious from the beginning. How else am I supposed to think after seeing what I just have with my wife's family?


----------



## CJ

Number of deaths has been trending down for 12 straight weeks in the US. 

Last week was the least number of deaths since March, when the outbreak began in earnest.


----------



## Ortiz5678

transcend2007 said:


> Medical and economic experts aside .. why does everyone avoid the obvious facts ... over 95% of coronavirus deaths are people over 60 years old ... over 90% of flu deaths per year are from people 70 or older ...
> 
> What do these numbers actually mean ... if you're a young healthy person 50 years old or younger you should be working .. going to school ... doing normal activities PERIOD ....
> 
> The management world wide of this process has been down right incompetent .. the fact that the free world is incapable of disseminating obvious facts begs the question WHY ... there is virtually NO risk of death for people outside of the well known risk groups ... OLD ... FAT, disabilities, heart disease, other documented ailments (lung problems) ... the population that is not at risk has been manipulated (90%+ of the world population) .. and it was easy ... they've been told don't work or go to school ... basically do nothing ... that really isn't a difficult pitch .. most people want to do nothing or do the very least possible to get by ... again this situation has been completely politically motivated ... its just amazing to me how easily the sheep are manipulated ..



and 99% of those over 60s were on death door anyway and had co morbidity. As per CDC. Sometimes they tell the truth just to see how stupid we really are. Scam through and through.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I’m done with nj and nyc .. bunch of sheep and giant pussies


----------



## transcend2007

CJ super interesting statistics ... Covid-19 weekly death past 30 days are 1/3 what they were back in April ... when US new daily were 25,000 per day and now 100,000 new cases per day ... let me say that again ... new cases 3 times higher and death are 1/3 ... it would seem that coronavirus is not nearly as deadly ... 

Even more interesting everyone (in charge government / press) knows these numbers ... and the facts are ignored ... either complete incompetence or huge disinformation ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Face masks, public policies and slowing down the spread of covid-19: evidence from Canada
- Mask mandates in Canada associated with a 25-31% drop in weekly covid cases vs no mask mandate. 

Face masks considerably reduce COVID-19 cases in Germany
- 40% drop in daily cases for Germany vs no mask mandate.  

Causal impact of masks, policies, behavior on early COVID-19 pandemic in the US
- Mask mandate for employees in public facing businesses associated with a 9-10% drop in weekly cases vs no mandate. The drops observed in Canada & Germany are greater due to the more universal nature of the mandate. 

Summary: wearing a mask is better than not wearing a mask, especially for indoor public spaces, but isn't enough on its own to prevent an increase in new infections. 

Before I get the predictable anti-mask responses, please read those papers first. It contains a lot of caveats - all of this is observational (cannot show causation), the effectiveness of a mask mandate is dependent on the public being willing to comply with it, etc, etc.


----------



## Jin

But what about my human rights?!?!?!?!


----------



## transcend2007

80%+ of coronavirus positive tested people confirm wearing their mask 100% of time when in public ... the great majority or face covering currently being worn in the US are not medical grade and clearly are not effective ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> *80%+ of coronavirus positive tested people confirm wearing their mask 100% of time when in public ...* the great majority or face covering currently being worn in the US are not medical grade and clearly are not effective ...


Cite your evidence for the part in bold. 
Making the safe assumption that you haven't read the actual papers I cited, I'd ask that you at least re-read my summary. It nullifies the point you're trying to make quite effectively.


----------



## CJ

MrRippedZilla said:


> Summary: wearing a mask is better than not wearing a mask, especially for indoor public spaces, but isn't enough on its own to prevent an increase in new infections.
> .



This is a very reasonable, common sense statement. I don't see how this could even be controversial.


----------



## transcend2007

MrRippedZilla said:


> Cite your evidence for the part in bold.
> Making the safe assumption that you haven't read the actual papers I cited, I'd ask that you at least re-read my summary. It nullifies the point you're trying to make quite effectively.



My issue is that wearing masks in not relevant ... because as you stated in your summary (which I missed I apologize) they alone are not sufficient to stop new cases ...

The larger point is when did stopping new cases become the objective .. because it was never the stated objective of any government for their reason for locking down economies ... their reasoning has always been to slow the spread in order to NOT OVERWHELM HOSPITALS ...

The idea of stopping a virus is proving to be as difficult if not impossible as the actual scientific experts stated it would be before politicians got involved ...

I'm I sorry you missed my point (which is not nullified) ... which was mask wearing is not the issue ... which all the papers you've sited .. I have no idea if they got into the explanation that all masks are not created equality .. and the great majority of masks being worn today are no where near medical grade .. and the science behind their (the none medical grade masks that 99% of the populations wear) use will not be know until far more research is completed ... but its difficult to imagine that wearing a dust rag would do much if anything to stop a virus ...

Back to my point .... mask wearing is irrelevant ... because the idea has never been and should not be to STOP THE VIRUS ... the idea is to keep hospitals open for those sick enough to require hospitalization can receive care ... which according to all available data are open today and no where near capacity ... this is the US hospitals and in Europe & UK .. of course you'd never know it .. because the press has done their job ... through misinformation to get everyone talking about what does not matter .. masks ...

To be clear .. I am not opposed to masks and wear one even though not required where I live ... I am opposed to the constant misdirection ... and misinformation that is posted on this board and seen in the main stream media ...

Does everyone here agree that death rates for healthy people who are 60 and younger is less the .3% .. why does our media keep reporting increased cases but almost does NO reporting at all on falling death rates .. the answers is simple .. if young healthy people knew they were are virtually at no risk (mask or no mask) they would not allow the nonsense that has happened for 8 months .... nor would they allow leaders who basically signed the death warrants of the most at risk .. those 70 and older in nursing homes to literally be killed by the thousands all with zero accountability ... you can only do things when the public is complicit .. talking about masks for young healthy populations ... but not protecting those actually at risk ...  or holding those responsible who make obvious mistakes ... the coronovirus response was weaponized as a political issue ... no one can doubt just how effectively that was done ...


----------



## transcend2007

Dems and US main stream media are to be congratulated for their strategy & victory ... they've used a bogus health crisis and misinformation to defeat Trump ... 1 year ago with the best economy on record Trump appeared to have a guaranteed 2nd term in the bag ... amazing that after 3 years of bogus Russia Russia Russia .. then bogus impeachment proceedings ... that they in the end succeeded ...

It will be interesting to see now that Biden and Dems are in power ... just how long the country stays locked down or goes back to lock downs now that Biden is responsible for the economy .. while the control will be very difficult to give up by sending children back to school and people back to work .. the fact is they will be held to the question 4 years from now are you better off ... that answer is nearly always economics based ... will riots be allowed to continue ... and all the BS that has taken place in the past 6 months ... the next year will be very interesting indeed ....


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Exogenous shocks that negatively impact the domestic economy have a habit of taking down the incumbent president if the election is due within 12-15 months of the shock occurring. See Carter, Bush Sr, etc (in relation to oil price shocks) . It has less to do with "strategy" and more to do with bad luck.


----------



## transcend2007

MrRippedZilla said:


> Exogenous shocks that negatively impact the domestic economy have a habit of taking down the incumbent president if the election is due within 12-15 months of the shock occurring. See Carter, Bush Sr, etc (in relation to oil price shocks) . It has less to do with "strategy" and more to do with bad luck.



Bush 41 also had to deal with Read My Lips flip flop .. and Carter certainly was crushed by the huge inflation and a horrible economy as well as appearing week internationally ...

However, 2020 (and all 4 years) is different IMO .. the US press and democratic party conspired to have a duly elected president removed ... 1st with fake news Russia Gate for 3.5 years .. then Impeachment 2020 .. both baseless ... and then weaponized Covid-19 with the specific goal of bringing the US econ to its knees to create Trumps bad luck as you called it ... how else can you explain the massive difference between red vs blue states ... it will be interesting to see what the blue states do over the next 3 months ... I'll bet you see rioting COMPLETELY ENDED by time Biden takes office ... because all racial division has been completed solved (NOT) or perhaps because this instability was encourage so Trump could be blamed ... the past 8 months have been very strategic ... with an intended consequence - that has now come to pass ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla

transcend2007 said:


> However, 2020 (and all 4 years) is different IMO .. the US press and democratic party conspired to have a duly elected president removed ... 1st with fake news Russia Gate for 3.5 years .. then Impeachment 2020 .. both baseless ... and then weaponized Covid-19 with the specific goal of bringing the US econ to its knees to create Trumps bad luck as you called it ... how else can you explain the massive difference between red vs blue states ... it will be interesting to see what the blue states do over the next 3 months ... I'll bet you see rioting COMPLETELY ENDED by time Biden takes office ... because all racial division has been completed solved (NOT) or perhaps because this instability was encourage so Trump could be blamed ... the past 8 months have been very strategic ... with an intended consequence - that has now come to pass ...


I mean, is it really a shock to see the opposition party taking advantage of the current climate in order to get back into office? It's pretty much what you're supposed to do as the opposition. You can bet your bottom dollar that the republicans would've done the same thing. 

Trump was defeated, politically, by covid. The exogenous shock. That's the reality of the situation. He was cruising in Jan/Feb but the pandemic hit and all the opposition had to do was walk through the now wide open door, which they did. I consider his response to the pandemic to be reeking of incompetence BUT, no matter what his response would've been, it was always going to be very difficult to win this election. The American people were suffering (in terms of health & economy) and someone was going to have to take the hit for that. It's usually the incumbent president. That's why this this down to bad luck, the timing of the election & pandemic, more than any sort of strategic brilliance from the Dems. 

We're in agreement about the media. They've profited massively from this entire pandemic and it doesn't take a genius to work out that, like the UK, the US press leans to the left. And has done for years (pre-Trump even).


----------



## transcend2007

MrRippedZilla said:


> We're in agreement about the media. They've profited massively from this entire pandemic and it doesn't take a genius to work out that, like the UK, the US press leans to the left. And has done for years (pre-Trump even).



Media leaning left would be one thing (and is completely expected) .. the media in the Reagan era leaned left ...

The US media in 2020 is a defacto arm of the democratic party .. they literally suppressed a news story that would have very likely had an impact on the election with less than a month to go .. I posted about it earlier - see Tony Bobulinski on google ... this one example but there are hundreds .. and then you have Big Tech censoring conservative content ... there is going to be a tipping point where there is going to be a conservative uprising ... that point may be far closer than any of us think ...


----------



## Jin

It will be interesting to see how this period in time is viewed decades from now.


----------



## El Gringo

F U C K masks


----------



## white ape

So I saw today that 250,000 Americans have died from Covid. Are these BS numbers or real?


----------



## Jin

white ape said:


> So I saw today that 250,000 Americans have died from Covid. Are these BS numbers or real?



All depends on what you believe. There is no objective truth anymore.


----------



## white ape

Jin said:


> All depends on what you believe. There is no objective truth anymore.



sounds fair


----------



## DOOM

white ape said:


> So I saw today that 250,000 Americans have died from Covid. Are these BS numbers or real?


 You should listen to Joe Rogan’s podcast that aired this afternoon https://open.spotify.com/episode/56GQu5rohL5cWpByTDPTRu?si=2ihgdtDRR2mNTuItMHFHJw


The outlook for our country over the next 2 years is grim. What do the scientist know?  We Americans are invincible! 

No Kung flu gonna keep us from having 
a Super Bowl :32 (18):


----------



## white ape

DOOM said:


> You should listen to Joe Rogan’s podcast that aired this afternoon https://open.spotify.com/episode/56GQu5rohL5cWpByTDPTRu?si=2ihgdtDRR2mNTuItMHFHJw
> 
> 
> The outlook for our country over the next 2 years is grim. What do the scientist know?  We Americans are invincible!
> 
> No Kung flu gonna keep us from having
> a Super Bowl :32 (18):



I will check it out. 

I haven’t watched a super bowl in 4 years. So that doesn’t bother me

thought there was supposed to be a vaccine any day now. Still think we need to go with herd immunity and get this done with


----------



## Jin

white ape said:


> I will check it out.
> 
> I haven’t watched a super bowl in 4 years. So that doesn’t bother me
> 
> thought there was supposed to be a vaccine any day now. Still think we need to go with herd immunity and get this done with



Two very promising vaccines announced a week after the election. Curious timing


----------



## Gibsonator

Covid related:
Olympia relocated to Florida just 4 weeks from show date.
Worlds Strongest Man was just in Florida as well.


----------



## CJ

Gibsonator said:


> Covid related:
> Olympia relocated to Florida just 4 weeks from show date.
> Worlds Strongest Man was just in Florida as well.



What'd you do Pickle?!?  :32 (8):


----------

